# Anyone up for a "Use up your stash in 2010" challenge?



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

I have loads of hair products.  My collection if PJism at its finest.  I had planned to give away a whole load of this stuff this weekend at the London meet up but was stuck in France over the weekend so didn't make it.h well:

Anyway I have all this stuff to use and seeing as I am doing the Weave it up challenge in 2010 have decided to see how much of it I can use as part of the challenge.  I plan to get a *"few"* more supplies which I know I will need and then only to limit myself to "1 essential product purchase a month from January 2010 to June 2010".  During this time I also plan to give myself 2 "passes" for ABSOLUTE emergencies.... (i.e. run out of  shampoo bc it split and broke etc).  I plan on using the money I save to invest in a Full size steamer from eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250530452602&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I figure that because my hair is all weaved up that this is a good time to use all this stuff up especially given that most of it is Very high quality.  

Anyway I plan on deciding what I absolutely can use tonight and then giving what I can't away to my local hairdressers etc.

So if anyone is up for this challenge let me know so we can set up some rules and get started !!!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in, can't seem to stop buying thing either! Here is a start of my stash at least 3-5 of each
*Conditioners*
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein
Silicon Mix Conditioner
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein
Giovanni smooth as silk
Elasta DRP 
Giovanni Reconstructor
Biosilk smoothing 
Aphogee reconstructor
Aphogee 2 min
Sunsilk hyrda
Mill Creek biotin
Healthy sexy hair
aussie conditioner
Aussie 3min
Yes to carrot mask
Yes to carrot conditioner
Herbal essense
Hair one


*Leave ins*
Giovanni Direct leave in
Cantu shea leave in
Infusion
healthy Sexy 
Neutrgena leave in
Rusk calm

*
Shampoo*
VO 5 strawsberry and cream
VO 5 tea therapy
VO 5 clarify
VO 5 Herbal escape
Nature Made
Healthy sexy hair Pumpkin



*Ayurveda*
Amla
Hibiscus
Brahmi
Fenugreek
Maka
Shikaki
*
Essential oils*
Peppermint
Rosemary
Thyme
Spearmint
Tea tree
Lemon grass
lemon
lavendar
cedarwood

*Moisturizer Oil*
Afroveda Skikaki elixir
Afroveda Hibiscus
Afroveda Sunsilk
Afroved Priti
Vatika oil
Hairveda vatika
carrot creme
jojoba
almond
avocado
grapeseed oil
shea butter
camelina oil
Cantu strenthening
Hawaiian silky 14-1
Elasta Recovery
Coconut oil
JBCO

*Custard*
Afroveda totally twisted
Afroveda Curly custard
Cocolatte mask
Qhemet burdock root
Qhemet Amla heavy
hairveda whip custard

Gel
Fantancia IC serum
Fantancia IC gel
Twist and lock


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is the link to my products page in my Fotki:


Here is my list of shame in any case:

* EDIT : Used up (& SOLD/ Returned) Products !!!* 
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor - USED UP (17/12/09) !!!
Klorane detangling conditioner - gave to DH to use (19/12/09) !!!
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (Threw away as product spoiled & nearly damaged my hair 4/01/10)  
ORS Olive Oil Aloe Shampoo - took back to the shop and got my money back ! (13/01/10)
ORS Mayonnaise - took back to the shop and got my money back ! (13/01/10)
ORS Replenishing Conditioner - took back to the shop and got my money back ! (13/01/10)
Nexxus Keraphix Reconstructor - SOLD on eBay (13/01/10)
Nexxus Headress Leave In - SOLD on eBay (13/01/10)
Nexxus Emergencee - took back to the shop and got my money back ! (I prefer the Aphogee 2 step) (13/01/10)
Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango Cholesterol Treatment - took back to the shop and got my money back ! (13/01/10)
Lustrasilk Jojoba & Placenta - took back to the shop and got my money back ! (13/01/10)
Queen Helene Cholesterol Treatment - took back to the shop and got my money back ! (13/01/10)
Babyliss Flat Iron - Pissed at how crap this Flat Iron was (I paid 45 GBP reduced from 90 GBP).  It was so crap and nearly ruined my weave hair (along with the Affirm 5 in 1 treatment) I had to get my money back. (12/01/10)
Phyto Nectar Hair Oil Treatment (used up ) (SOLD on eBAY 17/01/10)
Federic Fekai Protein RX (SOLD on eBAY 18/01/10)
Phytospecific Relaxer – Index 1 (BNIB - SOLD on eBAY 18/01/10)
Mizani Butter Blends Relaxers (x2) BNIB - SOLD on eBAY 18/01/10)
Mizani Rose H20 (18/01/10) (SOLD on eBAY 18/01/10)
Mizani Coconut Souffle (18/01/10) (SOLD on eBAY 18/01/10)
Joico K-Pak Smoothing Balm - 1 Tube (SOLD on eBAY 18/01/10)
Joico K-Pak Conditioner (18/01/10) (SOLD on eBAY 18/01/10)
Joico K-Pak Shampoo (SOLD on eBAY (18/01/10))
Elasta QP DPR-11+ - (SOLD ON eBAY (18/01/10)
CON Shampoo (Green label) – SOLD 1 bottle on eBAY (18/01/10)
Infusium 23 - Threw away as it started to smell rancid/ I think this is a few years old (21/01/10)
Elasta QP DPR  - (SOLD ON eBAY (26/01/10)
Aussie 3 Minute Miracle - Used up 07/01/10
Mizani Moisturefuse - (USED UP 23/02/10)
Motions CPR  - (used up 01/03/10)
Jingles Intensive Salon Treatment (x2) - (Gave away as I will never use – LONG STORY)
Joico K-Pak Smoothing Balm – (gave away did not like this product)
John Freida Serum (sold on ebay Jan 2010)
Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment 23/03/10
Roux Porosity Control - Giving away to fellow LHCF'er



*Shampoos*
Nexxus Aloe Rid (for swimming only)
Nexxus Therappe
Mizani Phormula 7 Neutralizing & Chelating Shampoo
Philip Kingsley Shampoo
CON Shampoo - Green label – (1/4 bottle left – very bored of this shampoo  )
*

Conditioners*
Joico K-PAK Reconstructor (exchanged product)
Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioning Balm love: this exchanged product)
Matrix Biolage Cera Repair treatment vials & tubes (1 out of 10 tubes left - need to get some more)
Mizani Fulfyl
Mizani Hydrafuse
Mizani Kerafuse
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
Philip Kingsley Conditioner (will use for co-washing)
Tresemme Repair - Reconstructing Deep Conditioning Treatment (will dilute down and use for co-washes)

*
Hair Moisturisers*
Mizani H20 Intense (a few drops left  Love this stuff)
Elasta QP Mango Butter

*
Leave Ins*
NTM Leave In
Keracare Leave in Conditioner (25% full 4 oz bottle thank the Lawd)


*Styling Products & Treatments*
John Freida heat protectant spray  
Tresemme Heat Protectant Spray
Joico Serum
Fudge Hair Gloss
Phyto-specific Leave in spray
Rene Furturer RF80 Growth treatment serum vials (x6)
ORS Natural shine spray
ORS Scalp Scrub (use after weave takedown)

*
February Monthly Pass*
Nioxin Follicle Booster Kit
*
February Purchases *
Giovanni SAS shampoo
Giovanni SAS Conditioner
Giovanni Tea Tree Shampoo
Alba Botanica Leave In
Home Health Castor Oil
Mega Tek sample


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

*USE UP YOUR STASH CHALLENGE 2010
(January 1 2010 - March 31 2010 for 1st session)
(April 1 2010 - June 30 2010 for 2nd session)​*​

*Challenge Update: 12.15.09:*
Sign Up for the CHALLENGE ENDS January 1, 2010. I'm having a cut off mark in order to keep the thread accountable and help me keep track of all participants. 

*
The Rules:*

1. Participants are allowed 1 (Yes ladies 1 product purchase per month).  So you see its not that Bad !!!

2. Participants will also get 2 x "Emergency" Free passes (notice the emphasis on the word emergency) to replenish i.e. stock spilled in an accident etc.

3. The idea is to decrease your stash not increase it.  You are free to swap, sell and give away products to your hearts content as long as the stash is "decreasing".  Remember you can also raid your kitchen for supplies.  The idea is to be reasonable so be as creative as you like in how you use up your stash. You are also not bound to use products which clearly are not working for you.  *The aim is to be reasonable and realise that we do not need to buy so much stuff but rather be more disciplined with our reggies and learn to establish our staples by actually using the stuff instead of continually buying more !!!*

4.  You have until the 1st of January to make any VITAL purchases that you know you will be needing in advance.  However be reasonable here otherwise you will be defeating the purpose ...

5.  Ladies, please reserve a "place holder" and list and post a starting pic of your stash by the 7th of January 2010.  You can then update this "place holder" as we go along with details of what you have used, sold, exchanged and given away.  The aim of this challenge is to actually give your hair a chance to find out what it likes by encouraging stability of product use and held curb our PJism at the same time !!!

6. Also please check in every *2 weeks* to let us all know how it is going and to get support so you do not fall off the challenge.  I will not be chasing, this challenge will be about supporting each other and learning personal accountability !!!


7. This challenge will be split into 2 sessions (Jan to March and April to June).  You can therefore join as many sessions as you wish.  I have split this up into 2 sessions as the idea is not to make it so difficult that people will give up.  This way it is more manageable.  The idea is to encourage better spending habits and realise that product purchases is only half the answer in a healthy hair journey.  The other half is discipline in our reggies !!!


*Paste the following info if you’re up for the challenge*

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash?  Categorize by:
- Shampoos
- Conditioners
- Leave Ins
- Mosturisers
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
- Styling products
- Etc

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)

4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?



*Current Participants in this Challenge are (1 Jan 2010 to 31 March 2010):*
 ltown
 Stellagirl76
 Dommo
 Jenn22588
 Esq.2B
 20Something
 Ronnieaj
 Sheryls Tresses
 Mzzmac
 Esi
 Kasey
 B_Phlyy
 ParagonTresses
 Loulou
 temfash
 Kay. Dee
 ms_b_haven06
 PJaye
 Toyagurl
 Miss AJ
 Mslittlelala
 Chaosbutterfly
 naturalpride
 Kasey
 Sonia1965
 Kiffany
 Morehairplease
 ljbee
 mocha.li
 ParagonTresses


----------



## Dommo (Dec 14, 2009)

DROPPED OUT...Can't do it!



Good luck ladies


----------



## Jenn22588 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would love to join this challenge but there are so many things i still want to try. Also I how to i figure out what my staples will be once everything is used up without buying a bunch more products? I know what I like for co-washes but for shampoo, leave-ins and styling products I don't have staples yet.


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in this challenge for both sessions, my only problem is continuing to purchase. As I use products I will change the font to Red.

Current List of Product 

*Deep Conditioners*
Creme of Nature Moisture Extreme Conditioner
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
Nexxus Emergencee
Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic 
Matrix BIOLAGE Cera-Repair Pro4 Treatment 
NTM Deep Recovery Mask
NTM Pure Strength Conditioner Treatment
Roux Porosity Control
LeKair Cholesterol Plus

*Co-Wash*
HE Hello Hydration
HE LTR
HE Break's Over
Nature's Gate
VO5

*Shampoo's*
JASONS Organic Jojoba
JASONS Organic Apricot

*Leave In-Conditioners/Moisturizers*
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In
Elasta QP H-Two Leave-In


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

Jenn22588 said:


> I would love to join this challenge but there are so many things i still want to try. Also I how to i figure out what my staples will be once everything is used up without buying a bunch more products? I know what I like for co-washes but for shampoo, leave-ins and styling products I don't have staples yet.




How about you join and then see how it goes  - you are still allowed to buy 1 item a month and will still have two passes ???

Think about it you can invest in quality rather than quanity....


----------



## Eisani (Dec 14, 2009)

I might be back. MIGHT.


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm IN!  I've accumulated waaaaaaaay too much stuff. It'll be 2 years before I use my entire stash.

*Shampoos*
CON green (multiple)
CON red
Redken Real Control
Redken Smooth Down (might sell this though)
Breakthru poo
ABBA moisture scentsations (multiple)
Joico K-pak
(also have a couple of neutralizing poos, a clarifying, and a chelating)

*Conditioners*
Alterna Hemp Hydrate (multiple)
Alterna Hemp Repair
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator
CON Nourishing Conditioner
ORS Replenishing (multiple bottles)
Traybell Jojoba Oil Nutritive Mask
Vigorance Capillary Mask
Aphoghee 2 minute
Fantasia IC Super Reconstructor
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment
Various left over Cholesterol jars
2 Packets of Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating conditioner (moisture)
Jar of Pantene Breakage Defense Mask
Redken Real Control
Redken Smooth Down

I have a reasonable amount of leave-ins, oils, moisturizers, and setting lotions.  I'm not a rush to use those up but the shampoos and conditioners are getting out of hand now.


----------



## Jenn22588 (Dec 14, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> How about you join and then see how it goes  - you are still allowed to buy 1 item a month and will still have two passes ???
> 
> Think about it you can invest in quality rather than quanity....



That's true I should be able to survive it. Sign me up.


----------



## 30something (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in. 

I have:

*Shampoo*
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple
Hair one  Finished
Ion Clarifying Shampoo
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo

*Conditioners*
Herbal Essences Long Term relationship 23.7 OZ
Vo5  Finished
Giovanni Smooth as Silk (A Gallon + 8.5 oz bottle)sold!
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment (1 & 2/10th a bottle)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor Finished 2/17/10
aphogee two step protein treatment Finished 3/30/10
Silicon Mix Finished
Nexxus Humectress 5 oz. (3/5) (New Formula) Finished
Nexxus Humectress 16 oz. (Old formula)
Nexxus Ensure Acidifying 16 oz.
Aussie Moist (1 Liter (3/5)) (I'll never finish this ) Tossed! (It really hates my hair)
Nexxus Emergencee 3.3 oz
CHI Infra Treatment Thermal Protective Treatment

*Leave in*
Giovanni Direct Leave in sold!
Herbal Essences Long term relationship Leave in  Finished
Chi Keratin Mist
ApHogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer  
NTM Silk Touch Leave in 
Lacio Lacio

*Hair Oils*
Argan Oil
JBCO  Finished
Proclaim 7 oil

*Other stuff *
Chi Shine Infusion
Chi Straight guard 
Chi Silk Infusion
GVP Silk Remedy
Garnier fructis Mouse
Nexxus Heat protect

My stash as of 1/23/10
*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?* The buying is getting ridiculous, I have good quality products and I know what works for me already so I can stop now! If I don't give my self a reason to stop there will be no end. 

*3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)* Ok... I moved back home and my stash is EVERYWHERE. Also I don't have a camera, just a webcam from my lap top. I took a picture of my stash for another post about showing your stash. That picture is from like a few weeks ago, I think I'll use that. I only gotten a few things since then.

*4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?* Chi Infra Treatment, to protect/support my hair while I using heat. *(bought, and thats it)*


5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
First sessions

Here the stash Minus Chi Silk infusion, Nexxus Humectress 16 oz, HE Long term relationship conditioner, Chi Infra treatment, Nexxus Emergencee and Aussie Moist (1 liter)


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in, but I AM NOT listing what I have.  Heck no!!!!  Suffice it to say that I have over 50 conditioners....

I've been steadily working through my stash anyway, but this may be the boost I need to not relapse, which is my greatest enemy.  I'll be fine for months and then go on a binge.  I think the one purchase per month will help alleviate that.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 14, 2009)

List of shame *OR* to my sisters:


Joico K-Pak line
KeraCare line
Aubrey Organics line
Nexxus Phyto Organics line
....and far too many odds and ends


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 14, 2009)

I would like to know the rules, im doing another use 1 buy 1 next year but for my personal financial goals this would be a good challenge for me. Im also wanting to shrink my stash.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in. 
Not cuz I want to be but because I need to be!
I won't list my stash because it is too much and I am still waiting on some products from black friday to arrive (hairveda, afroveda, etc...)

ETA: I will have to take pics of my stash and list everything I have once I get a chance. For now I am buying all I can before 1/1/10


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> I would like to know the rules, im doing another use 1 buy 1 next year but for my personal financial goals this would be a good challenge for me. Im also wanting to shrink my stash.



Hey there La Colocha - I am just trying to ascertain how many peeps are interested first but the generalish rules are in the first post:


- Only one purchase allowed a month from Jan - June 2010
- 2 Free passes for emergencies
- I also forgot to add that you can re-stock on something essential when it finishes and there is nothing else comparable that you can use (i.e. you can buy more shampoo if you have no other shampoo) if you get what I mean.

Ladies please feel free to add suggestions?

I was planning to get everyone to reserve a "place holder" to list their stuff and take a starting PIC of shame.  Then all you need to to is re-visit you place holder and cross things off or say that they are finished etc etc.

Pics and updates will then be provided on a monthly basis but feel free to check in on a weekly basis when you are getting the "purchase itch".

Look forward to more people joining !!!


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm on one now but it's not a challenge. It's a "No money to buy new products" regimen.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks stella, sorry for so many questions but when is the last day that you can join? Im going to think about it and ill come back before the date. Thank you again.


----------



## Esi (Dec 14, 2009)

I was looking to join one of these challenges so thanks for starting it! Anyway, I'm in and I'll come back and list my products and maybe even pics of my stash!


----------



## kasey (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi. I also would like to use down some product. I think I want to do it by product families. Here's my tentative schedule for product use for the next nine months.

Winter 2009
Ayurveda hair care products
Carrier Oils/Essential Oils
Scalp treatments/Clays
no cone leave-in creams
no cone moisturizing conditioners

Spring 2010
Clarifying shampoos
VO5/Suave Conditioners for CW
Reconstructors/cone conditioners
Carrier Oils/Essential Oils

Summer 2010
Extension hair for CG method
Assorted spray-bottle hair care moisturizers
Clarifying Shampoos/VO5/Suave Conditioners
Carrier Oils/Essential Oils

I'll probably always have a product stash, but if I follow this schedule by Fall 2010 I'll be left with one storage cart of mostly natural hair care products, plus the bag of AO in my refrigerator. Hopefully, I'll have a gang of growth on which to use these products.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks stella, sorry for so many questions but when is the last day that you can join? Im going to think about it and ill come back before the date. Thank you again.




How about we set up the start up date for the 1st Jan that way you have 2 weeks amnesty now to buy your heart out and take advantage of all those sales and come to terms with the no buy policy from Jan ?


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 14, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> How about we set up the start up date for the 1st Jan that way you have 2 weeks amnesty now to buy your heart out and take advantage of all those sales and come to terms with the no buy policy from Jan ?


 
Thanks ill let you know.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll bite. 

My main thing is getting rid of conditioners. I already have my shampoos down pat (I rotate 3 of them), and it'll be easy to get rid of moisturizers/leave ins. But I need summer to get here so I can co wash and DC like it's going out of style to get rid of my conditioners.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 14, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> How about we set up the start up date for the 1st Jan *that way you have 2 weeks amnesty now to buy your heart out and take advantage of all those sales* and come to terms with the no buy policy from Jan ?


 
In that case I'm in too!


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in but....................................









does that mean I can still buy stuff until Jan 1?


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 14, 2009)

mrsjones1 said:


> I'm in but....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you could say that but obviously don't go crazy or that defeats the purpose.  I am buying the odd essential at the moment as per my list!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in. I didn't plan to make any product purchases for 2010. I used up a lot of products in 2009 but still have too much.

*Shampoos*

Elucence MB Shampoo (1L)
Elucence MB Shampoo (8 oz)
Nexxus Aloe Ride Shampoo

*Rinse Out Conditioners*

HE HH (3 bottles)
Elucence MB Conditioner (1L)
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Jessicurl Too Shea Conditioner
Infusium 23 Moisturologie Conditioner (2 bottles)

*Deep Conditioners*

Jessicurl WDT
Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner
Lustersilk
ORS Replenishing Paks
Aubrey Organics Island Natural Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner
Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Conditioner

*Leave In Conditioner*

Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Lacio Lacio
HE LTR

*Moisturizers*

Shescentit Jojoba Cream
Qhemet Biologics AOHC
Qhemet Biologics BRC
Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Ghee

*Oils*

Coconut Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Grapefruit Oil
Jamaican Mango and Lime Island Oil (2 bottles)
Glycerin

*Gels*

Aloe Vera Gel
KCCC
Noodlehead Styling Cream
IC Fantasia Gel

*Heat Styling*

CHI Shampoo
CHI Conditioner
CHI Iron Guard
CHI Silk Infusion
Redken Smooth Glide
Motions Heat Seeker Protectant
BTZ Straight Shot Serum


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 15, 2009)

Okay Ladies this is now becoming an official Challenge so I have updated the "rules" so to speak today.....!!!

Everyone whom has confirmed to this point has been added !

I have added the rules to the third post of this thread (I think).

Also does anyone know how to change the title of a thread as I want to make it sound more definate.

TIA !


----------



## temfash (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in, I have enough products to start my own BSS.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 15, 2009)

Dommo said:


> Im in!!! I dont go crazy with styling products but I have too many conditioners that are all good and I always buy more, but im budgeting and being more responsible now that I am starting a business.
> 
> Conclusion - I will NOT buy anymore shampoo or conditioner because my stash will last me far more than a year. I will repurchase my styling and moisturizing products when they run out as I only have one of each.



Welcome aboard and good luck with the Business venture!



Esq.2B said:


> I'm IN!  I've accumulated waaaaaaaay too much stuff. It'll be 2 years before I use my entire stash.



I am sooooo feeling you on this one....



20Something said:


> Other stuff I'll give away (Mostly cheapie condtioner like Sauve)
> Or trash



Good move there are people on the board who are happy to help you out - trust me !



Ronnieaj said:


> I'm in, but I AM NOT listing what I have.  Heck no!!!!  Suffice it to say that I have over 50 conditioners....



List Girl, List !!!  




SherylsTresses said:


> List of shame *OR* to my sisters:
> 
> 
> Joico K-Pak line
> ...




Yeah, Yeah - we want the whole list !!! 



La Colocha said:


> I would like to know the rules, im doing another use 1 buy 1 next year but for my personal financial goals this would be a good challenge for me. Im also wanting to shrink my stash.



Just posted them! 



mzzmac said:


> I'm in.
> Not cuz I want to be but because I need to be!
> I won't list my stash because it is too much and I am still waiting on some products from black friday to arrive (hairveda, afroveda, etc...)



Welcome aboard !




La Colocha said:


> Thanks stella, sorry for so many questions but when is the last day that you can join? Im going to think about it and ill come back before the date. Thank you again.



Look forward to seeing ya aboard !




Esi said:


> I was looking to join one of these challenges so thanks for starting it! Anyway, I'm in and I'll come back and list my products and maybe even pics of my stash!



We want to see that list !  



kasey said:


> I'll probably always have a product stash, but if I follow this schedule by Fall 2010 I'll be left with one storage cart of mostly natural hair care products, plus the bag of AO in my refrigerator. Hopefully, I'll have a gang of growth on which to use these products.



That's the spirit ! 



B_Phlyy said:


> I'll bite.  My main thing is getting rid of conditioners. I already have my shampoos down pat (I rotate 3 of them), and it'll be easy to get rid of moisturizers/leave ins. But I need summer to get here so I can co wash and DC like it's going out of style to get rid of my conditioners.



Just give it a try and use what you can ...



loulou82 said:


> I'm in. I didn't plan to make any product purchases for 2010. I used up a lot of products in 2009 but still have too much.



Good to have you on board Loulou - hopefully we can help each other along with our challenges.  I have seen your collection on Fotki and you aint messing when you say you need to join.... 





temfash said:


> I'm in, I have enough products to start my own BSS.



Glad to have you aboard !


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 15, 2009)

Bumping this thread for more joiners !


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm joining, I'll be back with a list tonnight


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 17, 2009)

Shampoo
Earthly delight Tropical Rain Shampoo
CD Tui Herbal Shampoo
Karen's Body Beautiful Shampoo
dr bronner peppermint soap
Chagrin Valley Soap (6 full sized  these take forever to use!)

Conditioners
Giovanni Smooth as Silk (2 liter bottles)
TIGI Moisture Maniac (1 liter bottles)
Taliah Waajid Herbal Conditioner
KBB Deep Conditioner (almost gone)
suave coconut 
vo5 (3) threw'em out (never worked for me anyways)
Sally GVP KPak  threw it out...doesn't do much with my natural hair
Lustrasilk Olive Hair Mayo

Moisturizers
Taliah Waajid Protecive mist bodifier
Giovanni vitapro leave in (2)
Abba gentle leave in
[COLOR="red"]Oyin Juices and Berries (almost gone)[/COLOR]
Oyin Whipped Pudding (almost gone)
Qhemet Heavy Cream
Qhemet Detangling Ghee (2)
KBB hairmilk (2)
carefree curl
afroveda totally twisted  gave it away

Butters/pomades
KBB hair butter
Afroveda Hemp butter gave it away
avocado butter tossed...smelled weird, was kind of old
oyin burnt sugar pomade
qhemet amla pomade


Gels/styling
Qhemet honeybush gel (2)
Afroveda Whipped Gelly
Joie Mygel
ORS Lock and Twist
Fantasia Gel little sis gets more use out of this than me
giovanni hair mousse

Other
Veggie glycerin
acv
coconut oil
olive oil
grapeseed oil
amla oil
peppermint oil
coconut milk
molasses
groganics scalp treatment


yarn, kinky twist hair


damn it looks bad when I list it out


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

Add me to the list, I will be back tomorow to post list and pic (which I need to update anyways).
I cant stop buying stuff, its a few more things I wanna get before starting LOL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok I added pics to my fotki of all my products.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 17, 2009)

Today I went and bought braid spray. I really needed it because my hair and scalp are screaming for moisture.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 18, 2009)

I would like to try Silicon Mix conditioner, but this economy makes me think twice about buying anything new until I use most of my current products up before they go bad. Thank goodness my mother is helping me with this task. She uses items that I'm not going to replace, and they work well on her hair.  :superbanana:

Thanks mom!! . . . and thank all of you ladies for your input!!! :bouncegre


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 18, 2009)

B_Phlyy said:


> Today I went and bought braid spray. I really needed it because my hair and scalp are screaming for moisture.




You have until 1st Jan to buy all the "staples" and "essentials" that you will need for the challenge so no worries !


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 18, 2009)

Barbara said:


> I would like to try Silicon Mix conditioner, but this economy makes me think twice about buying anything new until I use most of my current products up before they go bad. Thank goodness my mother is helping me with this task. She uses items that I'm not going to replace, and they work well on her hair.  :superbanana:
> 
> Thanks mom!! . . . and thank all of you ladies for your input!!! :bouncegre




This is such a good move - you are free to give your mum those products that you know you will not use but she will find useful!


----------



## PJaye (Dec 19, 2009)

I would absolutely love to join this challenge, if it is not too late!

Hello everyone.  My name is PJaye and I am new to LHCF.  I am not a Product Junkie per se, but rather a self-subscribed Hair Follower - if I see a healthy, gorgeous head, I will do a swan dive with a triple axle onto it and copy its hair products.  I am in desperate need of Hair Rehab to get rid of an ENTIRE linen closet full of hair products (hangs head in shame).  

My plan is to doctor up what I have with infused oils, SAA, proteins, panthenol, etc. (more products I swan dived onto) and to avoid all online websites and local BSSes.  Over the next few days I will catalogue all of my stuff so that I can provide an accurate listing for the challenge.  Then, I will figure out how to configure my profile/fotki so that I can provide my necessary pictures of shame.

OK, sarcasm time is over.  Seriously though, I am looking forward to being a part of this challenge, as well as offering needed support and being supported.  Great idea and a fabulous way to start off the new year. Kudos!


----------



## toyagurl (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in.  

Shampoos:
Design Essentials (2)
Nexxus Aloe Rid
Chi Organics
Aphogee 

Conditioner:
Loreal Liss Extreme (2)
Chi Organics
Optimum OptiPH
Aphogee

I left a few things off because I am probably going to give them away.  Not too bad but I don't need to buy anymore stuff until it's all gone.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Dude I have so much crap....mostly because I want to stock up on favorites before I go overseas but I've always been a PJ and I buy 2 of everything when I shop, and I buy things just to try something new and I like rotating between products (example: I like ORS replenishing and it works but there are some weeks where I don't feel like smelling oranges lol).  I'm at work now but I'll be back with the full listing and maybe even pics of my stash.


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 19, 2009)

Okay I'm so IN!!!

1.What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
Getting rid of products I don’t use or like too well before I buy more and create clutter.
Saving money

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Categorize by:
- Shampoos
Cv  rosemary mint
Nugro – need to get rid of it I hate it
- Conditioners
Nu gro deep conditioner almost gone
Aubrey organics jojoba and aloe almost gone
Aubrey organics bga rinse conditioner
- Leave Ins
Garnier fruits sleek and shine
Aubrey organics ferm leavein
- Mosturisers
Aubrey organics b5 gel
Greg juice
Deva care moisture lock
- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
Burnt sugar pomade
- Styling products
Oyin shine and define
Kinky curly curling custard
*thinking*  

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)
Will post soon

4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?
Okay it’s a good amount to buy but I do need this stuff so here goes
Ors scrub and shampoo – for my scalp I think it has build up or major dandruff
No more flakes – dandruff
Boar bristle brush – the balls in my regular brush cause breakage
Elasta qp conditioner – all the conditioners I have are for protein I need moisture
Ors herbal cleanse – braids under wig

Eventually on my passes
I’ll need another leave in, more cv bars, and aphogee but I’ll wait until I use what I have

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
I’ll start with one session


----------



## Esi (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm back with a list of my stash!

Moisturizers
- Hairveda Whipped Cream (2)
- Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Finishing Lotion
- Whipped Shea Butter (Homemade)

Butters & Pomades (used for sealing and/or itchy scalp)
- Jane Carter Nourish & Shine (I probably on have 2 teaspoons of this left) Finished!
- Hairveda Almond Glaze
- Hairveda Whipped Green Tea Butter (used mostly for my dry scalp) Given to my mom
- Unrefined Shea Butter

Styling Products
- Proclaim Aloe Styling Gel
- Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel
- Aloe Vera Gel
- Aphogee Style & Wrap Mousse Gave Away
- Paul Mitchell Foaming Pommade (2)

Rinse Out/Co-Washing Conditioners
- V05 Strawberries & Cream (3) One Left! I'll probably keep one at all times 
- Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Balancing Moisture Almost gone
- Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner with Peppermint and Eucalyptus (almost gone)  Finished 

Deep Conditioners
- Hairveda SitraNilah Finished!
- ORS Hair Mayo (almost gone) Finished
- Aphogee Two-Minute Reconstructor 
- Kera Care Intensive Restorative Masque
- Honey
- Amla Powder (Pre-poo)
- Brahmi Powder (Pre-poo)
- Rose Petal Powder

Cleansers
- Amala Cream Rinse (in between washes if my hair feels really grimey) Almost Gone!
- Variety of Chagrin Valley Shampoo Bars

Oils
- Hairveda CoCasta Shikakai Oil (Scalp and Pre-poo)  Finished 
- Grapeseed Oil (Sealant)
- Coconut Oil (Pre-poo)
- Dabur Vatika Oil
- Tee Tree Oil
- Queen Helene Jojoba Hot Oil (Almost Gone) Finished
- Proclaim Natural 7 Oil Almost Gone... but might replace

Leave-ins
- Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer

Heat Protectant/Serums
- IC Fantasia (Pink Spray Bottle)
- Giovanni Frizz Be Gone Almost Gone

Misc
- John Frieda Luscious Color Clear Glaze Gave Away


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 19, 2009)

PJaye said:


> I would absolutely love to join this challenge, if it is not too late!
> 
> Hello everyone.  My name is PJaye and I am new to LHCF.  I am not a Product Junkie per se, but rather a self-subscribed Hair Follower - if I see a healthy, gorgeous head, I will do a swan dive with a triple axle onto it and copy its hair products.  I am in desperate need of Hair Rehab to get rid of an ENTIRE linen closet full of hair products (hangs head in shame).
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum PJaye.  You have come to the right challenge to curb your PJaye'ism !!! 

Hum Hum, sorry about that.  But no truly welcome to LHCF and glad to have you aboard !!!



toyagurl said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I left a few things off because I am probably going to give them away.  Not too bad but I don't need to buy anymore stuff until it's all gone.



Welcome aboard toyagurl.  Also totally agree with you about giving stuff away that you know you won't use.  



Miss AJ said:


> Dude I have so much crap....mostly because I want to stock up on favorites before I go overseas but I've always been a PJ and I buy 2 of everything when I shop, and I buy things just to try something new and I like rotating between products (example: I like ORS replenishing and it works but there are some weeks where I don't feel like smelling oranges lol).  I'm at work now but I'll be back with the full listing and maybe even pics of my stash.



Looking forward to the list Miss AJ and good to have you on board the challenge!



mslittlelala said:


> Okay I'm so IN!!!



Good to have you on board too mslittlelala !!!


Great ladies look forward to having all your full listings soon and pics.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 19, 2009)

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

Stellagirl76! 
And because I'd like to save money...I go to school in DC, and it's an expensive place to be. Some extra cash would be greatly appreciated. And I do think that my hair would benefit from the use of less products, and my regimen would probably be simpler as well. 

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Categorize by:

* Shampoos
*
Roux Porosity Control Shampoo
Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
CoN Extra Body Shampoo
Ohm Herbal Shampoo
Herbal Essence's Long Term Relationship Shampoo (I accidentally bought it, thinking it was conditioner)
Organix Vanilla Silk Shampoo
Organix Tea Tree Mint Shampoo


*Conditioners*
Herbal Essence's Hello Hydration (LTR works better for me)
Herbal Essence's Break's Over
Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle Deeeeep Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Nutrine Garlic Conditioner
Nacidit Aceite de Olivia Rinse
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
ORS Hair Mayonnaise
Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner
Organix Mocha Espresso Conditioner
KeraCare Humecto Conditioner
Motions CPR (3-06-10)
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
Yes to Carrots Conditioner
Silicon Mix (2-13-10)
Nexxus Humectress (1-30-10) 

* Leave Ins
*
Aussie Hair Insurance Leave-In
SheScentIt CoCoCream Leave-In (3-28-09)
HE Long Term Relationship Leave-In x2

*Mosturizers*
 HB Carrot Creme Hairdress
Lusters S-Curl Moisturizer (I like Care-Free Curl better)
Whipped Shea Butter-Coconut Oil Blend (2-07-10...by force. )
TW Protective Mist Bodifier
Elasta QP Mango Butter (03-09-10)
Elasta QP Mango Butter (second jar)




*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
Sweet Almond Oil
HB Castor Oil
JBCO (Regular castor oil works just as well, and smells better)
Raw Unrefined Shea Butter 
Raw Sunflower Butter
Raw Mango Butter
Avocado Oil 

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Brahmi Oil


3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)























The items with the red X are already gone. 
The ones with the black circles are new bottles that I bought to be left at home. I have them at school too, though. 
The ones with the red circles are the ones that I need to use up. 


4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?

Well...I have a shopping cart at oregontrailsoaps.com, with avocado butter, mango butter, sunflower butter, avocado oil, grapeseed oil, rice bran oil (might not get this), sunflower oil, and some scent oils. I need them because shea is okay, but it's a little heavy on my fine hair. I wanted to try some others and I want to make some stuff for my skin. I need the scent oils because the shea butter that I have smells awful, so I never use it. And I need the oils because I do. 

Also, I need Lacio Lacio. HE LTR Leave-In works fine, but once again, it's a little heavy. I think Lacio is supposed be lighter.

But that's it. 

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?

I'm going to sign up for the first session for now...baby steps, ya'll.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 19, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> 
> Stellagirl76!
> And because I'd like to save money...I go to school in DC, and it's an expensive place to be. Some extra cash would be greatly appreciated. And I do think that my hair would benefit from the use of less products, and my regimen would probably be simpler as well.




Yay - Good to have you on board girl !!!


----------



## tailormade84 (Dec 19, 2009)

im still working on the "clear your stash 2009" challenge DH gave me lol....i dont think imma make it  he was right - i do own a ridiculous amount of hair products...


----------



## PJaye (Dec 19, 2009)

I didn't want to procrastinate with cataloguing my products, so I did it immediately since I had the time.


1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I think this challenge will help prevent me from excessively buying hoards of redundant items merely because they appear to be of benefit to others, and get down to the business of simplifying the methodology of what works for me.  Plus, I would love to stop throwing away money on impulse purchases.

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Categorize by:
[*Shampoos* 
12 en 1 Shampoo
Castile Soap (X2)
Elasta QP Crème Conditioning Shampoo
Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo
ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing Shampoo
Profectiv Neutralizing Shampoo Mousse
Quantum Clarifying Shampoo
Suave Naturals Aloe and Water Lilly Shampoo
VO5 Tea Therapy Green Tea Shampoo

*Conditioners*
ApHogee Keratin 2-Minute Reconstructor
ApHogee Two-Step Protein Treatment
ApHogee Balancing Moisturizer
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner
Avanti Silicon Mix
Brillantina Conditioner with Vitamin E
Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum
Elasta QP DPR-11 (X2)
Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioner
GVP Conditioning Balm
Herbal Essences LTR Conditioner
John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Liquid Shine Conditioner (X2)
Kenra Intensive Emollient Treatment
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Lady Fior Olive Oil Plus Curl Remover (DON’T ASK...LOL)
LeKair Cholesterol Cream, Shea Butter
Mendex Hair Repair Treatment (X2)
Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner
ORS Hair Mayonnaise
ORS Replenishing Pak Deep Penetrating Conditioner (X10)
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Conditioner
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Deep Conditioning Mask
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner (X3)
Profectiv Deep Strengthening Growth Conditioner
Profectiv Growth Revitalizer Hair and Scalp Conditioner
Roux Porosity Control Corrector and Conditioner
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment 
Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut Conditioner
VO5 Tea Therapy Chamomile Tea Nourishing Conditioner

*Rinses*
12 en 1 Rinse
Praital Silkworm Rinse

*Leave-ins*
ApHogee Provitamin Leave-in
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in Conditioning Repair Cream (X2)
Elasta QP Feels Like Silk Leave-in H2
Herbal Essences LTR Leave-in 
Lacio Lacio High Shine Leave-in 
Pantene Pro V Detangling Light Spray Conditioner
Roux Fermodyl Leave-in Hair Treatment-619 (X23 vials)
Salerm 21 B5 Provitamin Conditioner

*Moisturizers*
Baba de Caracol Frizz Control Nutrition Styling Cream
BB Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion
BB Supergro with Vitamin E
Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer
Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer
Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion
Luster’s Pink Oil Moisturizer
Motions Nourish Leave-in Conditioner
Organics Carrot Oil Cream
ORS Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion
Profectiv Daily Anti-Breakage Strengthener
Razac Perfect for Perms Finishing Crème
Silk Elements Megasilk Leave-in Moisturizing Creme

*Serums/Pomades/Waxes*
Beyond the Zone Stiff Head 
Garnier Fructis Brilliant Shine Wax
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Anti-Frizz Serum
IC Fantasia Frizz Buster Serum
IC Fantasia Hair Polisher Solid Ice Pomade
Organics Olive Oil Smoother and Polisher Serum

*Gels* 
Beyond the Zone Noodle Head
Ecostyler Hair Gel
IC Fantasia Styling Gel with Sparklelites
Let’s Jam Shining and Conditioning Gel (X3)
Long Aid Activator Gel

*Oils*
Aloe Vera
Amla (infused)
Avocado 
Castor (X2)
Easy Look Aceite de Coco y Berro-Coconut & Watercress Oil
Grape Seed
Jojoba
Neem (infused)
Nutiva Organic Coconut Oil (X2)
Oat Straw (infused)
Stinging Nettles (infused)

*Butters* 
Mango
Shea 
Hemp Seed

*Additives*
dl-Panthenol
Honeyquat (X4)
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein
Silk Amino Acids
Vegetable Glycerin (X2)

*Other* 
Beyond the Zone Turn Up the Heat Flat Iron Protection
John Frieda Luminous Color Glaze, Brilliant Brunette 
John Frieda Luminous Color Glaze Radiant Red (X2)
Lotta Body Setting Lotion
/COLOR]

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)
This will follow very soon.

4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?
I plan on purchasing a heat protectant/straightening serum/etc. because I plan on experimenting with wearing my hair straight this winter.

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
I'm dedicating my time to one session; if it proves to be productive, I will continue with another session.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 19, 2009)

Updating...

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
*I have too many new things to try.  I have to make space for them. 
*

2. List of the products you hope to be using up in your stash

*Shampoos*

Elucence MB Shampoo (1L)-_ Staple_
Elucence MB Shampoo (8 oz)
Nexxus Aloe Ride Shampoo

*Rinse Out Conditioners*

HE HH (3 bottles)-_ Staple_
Elucence MB Conditioner (1L)
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Jessicurl Too Shea Conditioner
Infusium 23 Moisturologie Conditioner (2 bottles)

*Deep Conditioners*

Jessicurl WDT
Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner-_ Staple_
Lustersilk
ORS Replenishing Paks
Aubrey Organics Island Natural Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner
Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Conditioner

*Leave In Conditioner*

Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In-_ Staple_
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Lacio Lacio
HE LTR

*Moisturizers*

Shescentit Jojoba Cream
Qhemet Biologics AOHC
Qhemet Biologics BRC
Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Ghee

*Oils*

Coconut Oil-_ Staple_
Tea Tree Oil
Grapefruit Oil
Jamaican Mango and Lime Island Oil (2 bottles)
Glycerin

*Gels*

Aloe Vera Gel
KCCC
Noodlehead Styling Cream
IC Fantasia Gel

*Heat Styling*

CHI Shampoo
CHI Conditioner
CHI Iron Guard
CHI Silk Infusion
Redken Smooth Glide-_ Staple_
Motions Heat Seeker Protectant-_ Staple_
BTZ Straight Shot Serum

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)

*I'll post before the deadline.*

4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?

*Not a darn thing!*

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?

*Both sessions.*


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 19, 2009)

loulou82 said:


> Updating...
> 
> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> *I have too many new things to try.  I have to make space for them.
> *




Hey Loulou, thanks for the update.

Btw lkove the bolded - once a PJ - always a PJ !


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 19, 2009)

PJaye said:


> I didn't want to procrastinate with cataloguing my products, so I did it immediately since I had the time.
> 
> 
> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> ...






Something tells me you are in the right challenge ......  but for real that is one serious list.  Welcome to the PJ club !


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 19, 2009)

I will add my list of things also so I can just cross them out as I use them on here. Once I get a day off to sit at home to pull all the products out.....


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 19, 2009)

I will post pics of my stash shortly


----------



## PJaye (Dec 20, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Something tells me you are in the right challenge ...... but for real that is one serious list. Welcome to the PJ club !


 


Girlllll, u ain't be knowin' the half of it...I just bought a Maxiglide about an hour ago.


----------



## kasey (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi. Everyone. I just got back from Ulta. I purchased duckbill clips, exfoliating gloves and a bar of soap. It's so nice to shop after a snowstorm. The stores are nearly empty, lines are short and the merchants are glad to see people in the store.

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?

For a long while I've been doing LHCF "lite", i.e. rinsing three or four times a week with plain water, using shampoo once a week and heavily relying on NTM DD and Silk Touch for conditioning needs. No DCing, oiling, scalp stimulating etc. So...my stash hasn't been getting much use. LHCF lite works for me, however, if I put more effort into a regi, I may be able to achieve an LHCF postworthy mane. 

2. 3. I'm going to think about how best to combine products, i.e. which cleansers to use with which conditioners, etc., and come back with a list of products I want to use down in the first session.  

4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?

Well, today I got duckbill clips to help me section when I'm doing scalp treatments. I also would like a bonnet dryer attachment. I usually air dry. I think having a quicker way to dry will encourage me to do DC treatments more often. 

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
I think I'd like to commit to two sessions.


----------



## sonia1965 (Dec 20, 2009)

Please can I join this challenge, my stash is taking up far too much room in the bathroom and I want to possibly find a product line that will work for me. Pics and list of my stash to done before the start date. I plan to do both sessions.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 20, 2009)

It funny I just said to my friend no more hair products for 6 months.  I don't have alot of product (i'm lying).  But I don't want to use up my conditioners before I by anymore.  The same goes for styling products.

Conditioners:
AO WC
AO HSR
AO Jojoba Aloe
AO GBP
Aveda becury
Aveda Dry remedy
Aveda smooth straight
Aveda Damage remedy
Miss Keys 
Silicon mix
Trader Joes Nurish Spa
Trader Joes tingling con
Aussie Moist.  

Yukes.  Ok no more product.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey ladies, everyone up until this point has been added.  Look forward to seeing those completed lists and pics !


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 21, 2009)

PJaye said:


> Girlllll, u ain't be knowin' the half of it...I just bought a Maxiglide about an hour ago.



I don't even blame you...all these pics are giving people the Maxiglide Fevah.
Folks being struck down left and right.


----------



## sonia1965 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm back with my list...here goes...

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
I want to be able to define a regime and find a product line that suits my hair, and to use up all the stuff I have it taking up too mich space!!!

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Categorize by:

*- Shampoos*
Nexxus Therappe Shampoo
Nexxus Aloe Rid
Hair One – Jojoba
L’anza Clarfying Shampoo
ION swimmers shampoo
Alpecin Caffine Shampoo
Cream of Nature – Blue Label

-* Conditioners*
Phyto Organics Enphuse Reconstructor(finished) 
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor (finished)
Aphogee Balancing Moisturiser
Aphogee Keratin 2-min Reconstructor
Aphogee 2-step protein treatment
Waitrose Organic Moisturising Conditioner
ORS Olive Oil replenishing Conditioner
Australian Organics Volumising Conditioner
Australian Organics Nourishing restorative Conditioner
Naked Hydrating Conditioner(finished)
Naked Fortifying Conditioner
Aussie 3-minute miracle moist (finished)
James Brown Intensive Mask (finished)
Elasta QP DPR11 (finished)
Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum
Pantene Pro-v Triple Amino Instant repair treatment (gave away)
Avalon Organics Clarifying Conditioner
Nexus Emergencee
Herbal Essences Breakage Defender
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration (gave away)
Ovation Cell Therapy
Silicon Mix
Mega-Tek x 2
Motions CPR protein Reconstructor
Motions Moisture Plus
Motion CPR treatment conditioner

L'Oreal Elvive Replenishing Conditioner x 2

*- Leave Ins*
Profectiv anti-breakage strengthener(gave away)
Motions CPR Triple action leave-in conditioner
African Royale leave-in
Infusium 23
Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 
Virgin Hair Fertiliser
Paltas Leave-in Conditioning Spray
Soft Sheen Optimum Oil Therapy
Mizani H20 Intense (gave away)

*- Mosturisers*
Organics Leave-in hair mayonnaise (gave away)
Organics Shea Butter plus
Kids Organics Shea butter moisturising lotion(gave way)
ORS Shea Butter
S Curl Activator
Elasta QP Mango Butter (gave away)

- *Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
Shea Butter (finished)
Homemade Garlic Oil
Brahmi Oil
West Indian Castor Oil x 2 (one left) 
Jojoba Oil
Amla Oil
Vatika Oil
VO5 Hot Oil
Soft and Free Growth Oil x 2
Peppermint oil
Palm oil
Coconut oil
Tea Tree
Avocado Oil

*- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder x 2 boxes
Black Henna x 2 boxes + 200g
Neutral Henna 200g
Shikakai Powder
Neem Powder
Fenugreek Powder 200g
Flowers of Sulpher 100g
Shikakai Shampoo bar
Aritha Shampoo bar

*- Styling products*
Fantasia IC Hair Polisher
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Taiykel flat ironing crème
Profectiv Smoother Polisher (gave away)
Motions wrap lotion
Aussie heat protection

*- Etc*
Triple Rose Water
Fruits of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel x2
Roux Porosity Control x2(finished 1)
MTG

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)
Will download tomorrow - left camera lead at work

4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?
Shea Butter - but I may be able to hold out until end of January/February

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
I aim to do both

I seriously didn't realise how much I had in my stash until I had to go through this!! thank you so much, can't wait to get rid of it all


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 22, 2009)

That there is a serious list - welcome to the club !




sonia1965 said:


> I'm back with my list...here goes...
> 
> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> I want to be able to define a regime and find a product line that suits my hair, and to use up all the stuff I have it taking up too mich space!!!
> ...


----------



## sonia1965 (Dec 22, 2009)

Tell me about it stellagirl76!!!!! Here are the incriminating photos!!


----------



## sonia1965 (Dec 22, 2009)

......and the rest.....I'm sure this lot could keep me going for a year!! The other reason I want to use this up is to really see what my hair likes and dislikes, I have never been consistent with anything.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are my pics of shame...


----------



## kasey (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm really impressed by both Sonia1965 and PJaye. Y'alls collections are on point. LOL. Excuse my big nose, but what's in those baggies Sonia? I'm especially enjoying the product families in PJaye's closet and the multiple bottles of castor oil. Thanks for the contact high.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 22, 2009)

the last of the pics of shame


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 22, 2009)

Even though I have took the pics I still need to type it all up. But anyways I used my SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment all up... If I'm not too tired I will make my list when you I get home tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Shampoo*
Crème Of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
****Nothing will change with the first 2, I will just find a replacement for CON once gone. Aphogee I wont get again.

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Crème Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream
Infusium 23

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder
Henna
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel


----------



## Ltown (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm in for Jan-Mar!


----------



## Dommo (Dec 23, 2009)

OK, I was bad. I went to TJ max and left with a [email protected] conditioner It just smelled so good and had ingredients that are similar to my favorite moisturizing conditioners. I know I'm allowed 1 product per month, but I don't even need that. I feel bad. Luckily it was only 7.99 for 35.4 oz. Its called Broaer B2 intensive conditioner and is product of Barcelona Spain; anyone who goes to TJ max has prob seen it. It just smells sooo good

Seriously though; I'm not buying anything else.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 23, 2009)

Dommo said:


> OK, I was bad. I went to TJ max and left with a [email protected] conditioner



:whipgirl:





Dommo said:


> It just smelled so good and had ingredients that are similar to my favorite moisturizing conditioners. I know I'm allowed 1 product per month, but I don't even need that. I feel bad. Luckily it was only 7.99 for 35.4 oz. Its called Broaer B2 intensive conditioner and is product of Barcelona Spain; anyone who goes to TJ max has prob seen it. It just smells sooo good
> 
> Seriously though; *I'm not buying anything else*.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 23, 2009)

ltown said:


> I'm in for Jan-Mar!




Nice to have you on baord ltown!  Look forward to seeing your list and pics!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 23, 2009)

stellagirl76 said:


> Nice to have you on baord ltown! Look forward to seeing your list and pics!


My lists is already posted but I'm having problems with picture. I'll get it by Jan!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Shampoo*
Crème Of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
ION Color Defense Shampoo---will use this as a clarifying poo cause it contains SLS

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Crème Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Coloe Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream
Infusium 23
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder
Henna
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel


****Had to update cause I found some more products laying around the house.


----------



## sonia1965 (Dec 23, 2009)

kasey said:


> I'm really impressed by both Sonia1965 and PJaye. Y'alls collections are on point. LOL. Excuse my big nose, but what's in those baggies Sonia? I'm especially enjoying the product families in PJaye's closet and the multiple bottles of castor oil. Thanks for the contact high.



Those are my powders, flowers of sulphur, fenugreek, black and neutral henna. I buy them on line by the 100g.


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 23, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> *Shampoo*
> 
> ****Had to update cause I found some more products laying around the house.




Yep I am still finding this too.  In fact I think I also have to update my list.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 23, 2009)

I finished up some Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship shampoo. It's a staple, but I'm debating on whether I should replace now or later because I have another staple shampoo I can use for a while. I probably will wait.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2009)

B_Phlyy said:


> I finished up some Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship shampoo. It's a staple, but I'm debating on whether I should replace now or later because I have another staple shampoo I can use for a while. I probably will wait.


 
Wait until you get the other stuff(poos) out the way if you can.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm in! My dh & ds will be helping me with this challenge. Oddly enough the products that did not work well for me work great for the two of them(thank God b/c I hate wasting money).

*shampoo*
Lanza healing moisture, healing strength, and ultimate treatment
Breakthru fortifying shampoo*03/23/10*
Fantasia ic wig cleaner*8/23/10*
Ancient Secrets native american herbals*8/23/10 *
Taliah Waajid total body black earth shampoo *8/23/10*
Mastercuts vitamin_c*5/2/10*
Designer touch neutralizing shampoo* 8/23/10*
Elasta QP creme conditioning *01/17/10*, poo for relaxed hair 8/31/10 * ,bodifying shampoo 9/1/10**, *, & scalp stimulating**gone.....failed to update when it was used up**

*conditioners*
V05 (5) 
Nairobi humecta-sil *03/13/10*
Ancient Secrets native american herbals* 2/10/10(this will be used in my homemade body scrubs) *
CON pc co & corrector *05/14/10*
KeraSys revitalizing conditioner*(this will be used in my homemade body scrubs)*
HE ltr *03/6/10*
Regis vivid satin *04/27/10*; designline olive oil masque *01/24/10*
Mastercuts vitamin_c c-pak treatment *01/24/10*
Mastercuts vitamin_c co *01/25/10*

*leave-in/moisturizer/detanglers*
KBB hair nectar and hair milk*03/29/10*
HE ltr*04/18/10*
Zotos porosity equalizer
African Pride braid sheen spray with tea tree and peppermint oil
Sofn'free gro healthy thick and healthy olive oil cream*(this was trashed due to being expired)*
Wella regenal instant pH normalizing lotion*4/30/10*
Mane n' tail moisture enriched hair strengthener *4/30/10*
Avocado oil & shea butter 2 in 1 conditioner & detangler for wigs
Mastercuts daily detangler
Nairobi moisture-sil moisturizing hair lotion

*oils*
sesame *6/7/10*
macadamia nut*6/7/10*
grape seed 8/23/10

*other*
Ion crystal clarifying treatment packet
Lanza ultitmate treatment volume power booster
Design Freedom designing mousse
Lanza bodifying mousse
Graham Webb halo high gloss rinse* 01/24/10*
Nioxin scalp renew natural dermabrasion treatment(2.5)
Fantasia ic thick n shine styling gel
Fantasia ic hair polisher styling gel
Summit sensitive scalp base creme*(this will be used either as is or as a foot cream for overnight treatments)*
HS scalp base creme*(this will be used either as is or as a foot cream for overnight treatments)*
French perm stabilizer plus **gone.....failed to update when it was used up**


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 24, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> I'm in! My dh & ds will be helping me with this challenge. Oddly enough the products that did not work well for me work great for the two of them(thank God b/c I hate wasting money).




Welcome to the PJ club - look forward to seeing your list/ pics soon.



Btw ladies everyone up until this point has been added.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok, I so want to be in on this Challenge, but I can't take a picture and I can't list all of my products right now because I do not have them all here since I'm on winter break. I won't get back to school until Jan. 11. But here is my info:

1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
*Too many products, I need to save money, and I need to figure out my staples*

2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash.

*Shampoos*
Chi Infra Shampoo
Roux Porosity Control Shampoo
Mizani Thermasmooth Shampoo

*Conditioners*
Keracare Humecto
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie Conditioner

*Leave Ins*
Giovanni Direct Leave-In
Design Essentials Leave-In
It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In Conditioner

*Protein/Reconstructor*
Chi Infra Treatment
Nexxus Emergencee
ORS Hair Mayonnaise
Aphogee Two-Step Treatment
Aphogee Keratin Two-Minute Reconstructor
Mendex Hair Repair Treatment 
GVP Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructing Conditioner

*Hair Sprays*
ION Mega Hold Freezing Spray
ORS Olive Oil Hair Spray

*Oils*
EVOO
Vatika Olive Hair Oil
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Ellin Lavar Nourish Oil

*Styling*
Lottabody Setting Lotion

*Anti-Frizz*
Citre-Shine AntiFrizz Serum 
Fekkai Glossing Cream
Victoria’s Secret So Sexy Shine Serum

*Indian/Ayurvedic*
Vipro Shikakai Soap
Brahmi
Amla
Shikakai

*Heat Protectant*
Chi Silk Infusion
Chi 44 Iron Guard
Fantasia IC Heat Protector Straightening Spray Hair Polisher
Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide

*Moisturizers*
Keracare Conditioning Crème Hairdress
Mizani H20 Intense Night-time Treatment

*Butters*
Raw Shea Butter

*Etcetera*
French Perm Stabilizer Plus
Pantene Pro-V Detangling Light Conditioning Mist
Keracare Dry and Itchy Scalp Glossifier
Profectiv Root Health Anti-Dryness Strengthener
*Total = 41 products. 
I would like to get down to about 25 products by the end of this challenge. *

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)
*Will do when I return to school on Jan. 11. Promises.*

4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them?
*Hmmm...I need to think. I have so much stuff, I really don't need to buy anything...Maybe a clarifying shampoo and some vitamins.*

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
*All of them for the entire year of 2010. lol.
*


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Shampoo*
Crème Of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
ION Color Defense Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Crème Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder
Henna
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel

*** Finished up another one today!


----------



## mocha.li (Dec 25, 2009)

I would like to join. I don't have a lot of products but I seem to have an issue with wanting to buy more before I use up what I have.  I'm going to go through my products and come back with a list.


----------



## kasey (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey SG76,

I really like the portable hair dryer in your Fotki. I wish such a thing was sold here in the U.S.--c

ETA: I guess the soft bonnet dryer is comparable.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 25, 2009)

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
*     I am committed to becoming a better steward in 2010.  I'm saving for a house.

*2. A list of my stash (I'll try to get them all on the list but I'm sure I'll miss a few, so sad)*
*
Shampoos*
CON Moisturizing
Biosilk
Come Clean
3 Shampoo Bars
Some Tea Tree Stuff
Suave Clarifying
Coconut Milk
NTM 
Avalon Organics Lemon Clarifying
Curlz Cleansing Creme
Taliah Waajid





*Conditioners*
2 Redkins
6 VO5s
2 Sauves
5 Herbal Essences
2 TGIs (Control Freak and Moisture Maniac)
2 Lustrasilk Cholesterol
4 Sunsilk
Aussie Moist
Aussie 3 Minute Miracle
GVP "The Detangler"
Biolage Rosemary and Mint (or something like that)
Mane and Tail
2 Tressemme'
Elucence (both sizes) 
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in
Silk Elements (tube and two packets)
Infusium 23
Nexxus Hummectress
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp
3 Aubrey Organics
Nature's Gate Hemp something
2 Giovonni Smooth as Silk
2 KCNT
4 Curl Junkie (Rehab and Daily something, Honey Butta Leave in and Deep treatment)







*Moisturizers
*Quemet's Heavy Creme and Burdock Root 
Afroveda's Chocolate stuff, Ginger stuff, Shea Amla Whipped Creme,
Pur Whipped Jelly, Hemp Lock Butter, Darcy's Transitioning Creme, Devacurl Set it Free, MJ's Buttercreme, Curls Milkshake







*Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
Shea
Mango
Sweet Almond Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
Castor Oil
2 Coconut Oil




*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla, Bhringraj and Shikakai Powers
Amla, Neem, Brahmi Oils
*



*
*Styling products
*KCCC
MJ Curly Pudding, Meringue and Stretch Silkening Creme
Curl Junkie Aloe Fix and Coffe CoCo
Oyin Shine and Define
Ohm Sweet Hair Pudding
Activator Gels (World of Curls, Proclaim, Long Aid (in the yogurt container, my original jar broke)
Eco Styler Gels: Clear and Green
Let's Jam









*3. My "ESSENTIAL" products and why I need them?
*    - Infusium 23 Leave In (It makes my twist take down process soooo easy!
    - Miss Jessie's BBC (Only because of the BOGOerplexed)
    - KCCC and KCNT (It's the best combo for my WNG and I'm doing both sessions of the challenge, can't run out of these without not falling off the wagon,)

*4. How many sessions?
*     - Both!  (I have got to stop this madness!)


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome on board ParagonTresses 

Btw - wow! re collection 




ParagonTresses said:


> *1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> *     I am committed to becoming a better steward in 2010.  I'm saving for a house.
> 
> *2. A list of my stash (I'll try to get them all on the list but I'm sure I'll miss a few, so sad)*
> ...


----------



## kasey (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay SG76...here are my photos. These products represent about one-fifth of my stash. There are a lot of "throwbacks" here, but they are actually good products. I'm glad I didn't throw them out or give them away because they will work great with my scalp cleansing regi. I hope to use down these products during the first session of the challenge.


*Pre-shampoos, carrier oils, essential oils*






*Shampoos and scalp cleansers*






*Mild Reconstructors*





*Moisturizing Conditioners*






*Oils/Oil-based moisturizer/Homemade scalp treatments*


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Casey I don't think the pics are showing up?



kasey said:


> Okay SG76...here are my photos. These products represent about one-fifth of my stash. There are a lot of "throwbacks" here, but they are actually good products. I'm glad I didn't throw them out or give them away because they will work great with my scalp cleansing regi. I hope to use down these products during the first session of the challenge.
> 
> 
> *Pre-shampoos, carrier oils, essential oils*
> ...


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 26, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I will be doing both sessions. I need to clear some of this stuff out.

Also I found out that I dont like Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème on my hair by itself so tonight I mixed it with Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 to get both of them out the way. I kinda like them together, im a fan of a silky/satin finish to my hair and the Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 leaves my hair too wet. Either way they both will be knocked off soon.


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 26, 2009)

This is such a good idea.  I definitely want to join.  I will take a picture and make a list of my products when I'm back at home.  But it's definitely time to use up all the products I've accumulated.


----------



## 30something (Dec 28, 2009)

Almost failed the challenge before it officially started! If it wasn't for my commitment I'd probably would have gotten 4 things now... phew. Last thing I wanted was FHI Heat Hot Sauce, *slap my self*

Think I'll use my 1 item pass to buy my relaxer next month


----------



## kasey (Dec 28, 2009)

20Something said:


> Almost failed the challenge before it officially started! If it wasn't for my commitment I'd probably would have gotten 4 things now... phew. Last thing I wanted was FHI Heat Hot Sauce, *slap my self*
> 
> Think I'll use my 1 item pass to buy my relaxer next month



We have until NYE to buy "essentials."


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had to buy Nexxus Emergencee and Humectress because I was having breakage. Thats the last things I got......
I will add it to my list though.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 31, 2009)

Challenge Updates:


*Purchases* (to go with my new Maxiglide )
One N Only Argan Oil 

*Give-Aways*
12 en 1 Shampoo + 1 tbsp each of amla and neem oil (so thats decreasing, too)
12 en 1 Rinse 
Baba de Caracol Frizz Control Nutrition Styling Cream
Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner + 1 tbsp each of amla and neem oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG I just cowashed with HEHH and it felt so good. I think I like that conditioner.....
Oh yea I started taking my vitamins again today too. Hopefully I will use them up and they will be gone too.


----------



## kasey (Jan 1, 2010)

The temptation was strong last night to go ahead and push the place order button on some shampoo and conditioner that I've been coveting, but I decided to step away from the computer and save my cart for later. In the last few weeks since I've been preparing for SG76's Use Up Your Stash challenge, I've managed to strategically get through about a half dozen open containers.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème Of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
ION Color Defense Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Crème Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil 
EVOO
Coconut Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel

Use up 2 products today, I added the oil to my henna mix.
And I had to trash the Shikakai because it was hard as a rock and expired.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2010)

kasey said:


> The temptation was strong last night to go ahead and push the place order button on some shampoo and conditioner that I've been coveting, but I decided to step away from the computer and save my cart for later. In the last few weeks since I've been preparing for SG76's Use Up Your Stash challenge, I've managed to strategically *get through about a half dozen open containers*.


 
Thats good keep it up, we will over come LOL.


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 1, 2010)

is it to late to join, i want to sign up for one session now.  i'm moving soon, so i will probably throw away and give away alot of products


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 2, 2010)

kasey said:


> The temptation was strong last night to go ahead and push the place order button on some shampoo and conditioner that I've been coveting, but I decided to step away from the computer and save my cart for later. In the last few weeks since I've been preparing for SG76's Use Up Your Stash challenge, I've managed to strategically get through about a half dozen open containers.




Hey Kasey - I am so happy for you - that's fantastic - Keep up the good work.

Ladies lets keep encouraging each other.  Really enjoy reading all your efforts.  I stupidly went into a BSS and started looking at all the products and smelling and touching them like a lunatic.  I even convinced my self that I could buy Aloe Vera Juice cos it wouldn't count as its food and wood technically be in my Fridge...


Honestly the temptation was strong but I resisted....

ETA:  I also found some more products in my MIL's house this xmas/ NY that I left there from this summer and last xmas .  I have also been finding more hair and beauty products and makeup around the house like in my second bathroom which is a real mess and needs decluttering.  I will have to update my list when I have got everything together.  I also wonder when I had the time to buy all this ish... I mean was I even concious anymore when I was handing over my credit card???  I can't even remember buying some of it?  And some of it aint cheap????


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 2, 2010)

glamchick84 said:


> is it to late to join, i want to sign up for one session now.  i'm moving soon, so i will probably throw away and give away alot of products




Hey Glamchick No problem.  The last date was officially the 1st I think but no worries.

On that note this will also be the cut off point for joining as there has to be a line for accountability sake.

Look forward to your list and starting pics.

Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Jenn22588 (Jan 2, 2010)

I finally got all of my stuff together to list and take pictures. I am so embarrassed. I knew when I moved a year ago that I had a ton of hair products because it took a few boxes but this is crazy!  After taking the pictures & retaking after finding things I just cant believe how many products I have. I wonder how much all this cost me. I need to get down to the basics and pick a set for straight hair and a set of products for natural hair then keep it moving. Thanks SG76 for starting this challenge. I need it. 2010 the year for declutter lol. I dont have nearly as many bath products but I will be doing the same thing with them. 

*Shampoos* 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture	
Nexxus Phyto Organics Theratin Extreme Moisture	
KMS Daily Fixx clarifying	
Tresemme Moisture Rich	
Garnier Fructis Moisture Works	
Vitamin Hydrating Noni Berry & Lemongrass	
Nexxus Pep'R'Mint shampoo (in leavein pic)	

*Conditioners* 
Queen Helene Cholesterol	
Nexxus Humectress	
Pantene Curls	
VO5 	
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa	
Vitamin Hydrating Noni Berry & Lemongrass	
Vitamin Smoothing Mangosteen & Yogurt	
Vitamin  Nutritional Acai Berry & Guava	
Garnier Fructis Moisture Works	x3
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration	
Aveda Smooth Infusion	
Nutrine Garlic Conditioner	
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine	
Garnier Fructis Length & Strength 1/4/10	
Aussie Moist	
Organix Coconut Milk	
Suave Humectant	
Suave coconut	
Giovanni Tea Tree sample	
Giovanni Smooth as Silk sample	

*Treatments	*
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator	
Joico K-pak Reconstruct	
Organix Coconut milk self heating oil	
Aussie 3 minute miracle	
Motions Silk Penetrating deep conditioner	
Motions CPR	
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol	x2
GVP Joico K-pak Reconstructor	
Roux Porosity Control sample	
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture treatment sample	
Natural Instincts Color treat conditioner	x2
ApHogee 2 step protein treatment sample	
Aveeno moisture shampoo and conditioner sample	
Biolage Conditioning balm and Hydrating shampoo samples	
Nexxus Phyto Organics Theratin & Humectin sample	
GVP Paul Mitchell The Detangler	
Bragg Liquid Aminos	
Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay (Benonite)	
Shikkai powder	
Henna powder (not pictured)	
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive restructuring treatment	(in leave in pic)

*Leave-ins and others* 
Rusk Smoother Leave-in	
Lottabody Wrap & Tap	
Maxius Cli-Max Leave-n	
DevaCurl Angell	
Let's Jam gel	
Aloe Vera gel	
Rusk Str8	
African Pride Leave-in Conditioner	
Motions Leave-in finsihed 1/13/10
Dabur Amla oil	
Dr. Miracle's Hot Gro	x2
Aveda Finishing gloss spray	
Chi silk infusion	
Kinky Curly Knot Today	
Kinky Curly Curling Custard	
Cantu shea butter leave-in	
Elasta QP Mango butter	
Elasta QP DPR-11 (not pictured)	
ORS Olive Oil Spray	
Fantasia IC gel with sparkles	x2
Motions Foaming wrap lotion	x2
ORS lock & twist gel	
Nexxus Phyto Organics OmniStyler design liquid	
Beyond the Zone Straight Shot	
Redken power tame 16 Intense Straightening Balm	
Aveda Brilliant Retexxurizing gel	
Sabino Moisture Block 	
Castor Oil	
Wave Nouveau Smooth Edges gel	
Aveda Brilliant Anti-Humectant pomade	
Aveda Brilliant Humectant pomade	
KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Glossifier	
shea butter	
DevaCurl moisture lock set it free	
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask	
Aussie split personality  Mousse + Leave-In Conditioner	
Dabur Vatika oil	
Beyond the Zone Stiff Head 	
EcoStyler gel 	
Aussie Dual personality spray gel + leave-in	
Optimum Oil Therapy either hair & scalp quencher or dry hair healer (no label)	
Maxius Beyond straight	
Burts Bees Pre shampoo treatment	
Infusium 23 hair spray	
Brahmi oil	
African Pride Braid spray	
Motions color return conditioner	
Pantene anti frizz curl shaper	
Finesse curl defining mousse 	
Garnier Fructis curl scultping cream gel 	
Got2b SO Smooth smoothing serum anti frizz treatment 	
CHI 44 Iron Guard	
Wet n Wave Frizz Free Curl & Wave Mousse	
Maxius Serum	
Sulfur 8 braid spray	
Sulfur 8 anti-dandruff hair & scalp conditioner 	
a few oils (rosemary, peppermint, lavendar, vitamin e)	
vegetable glycerin	
ORS Carrot Oil sample	
Let's Jam sculpting liquid wax sample
Ultra Sheen anti-itch grease


----------



## Solitude (Jan 2, 2010)

aw...I missed the sign up! That's ok, I'll be watching from the sidelines.


----------



## kasey (Jan 2, 2010)

Jenn22588 said:


> After taking the pictures & retaking after finding things I just cant believe how many products I have. Thanks SG76 for starting this challenge.



Wow Jenn...You do have a long list of items...I'm totally wowed by that collection ...(If you decide that you no longer want the Joico or the Biolage, pm a sista on the DL.)

I too appreciate SG76 for bringing on this challenge. I got stuff out of cardboard boxes in the kitchen and bedroom, bought some storage drawers, and now everything is centrally located in my bathroom. I feel so organized.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 2, 2010)

I managed to finish off some Greg Juice and Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab and I haven't purchased anything yet so I'm good after only day two of the challenge, .  My plan is to use/give away as much of the "natural" product lines first (Oyin Handmade, Afroveda, etc.) since those have the greatest potential to ferment (sp?), then I'll make my way through the rest.  Also, I'm challenging myself to put the money I would have spent  on hair products into savings until I've used up my stash.  Well, that's it for now, I'll check in next weekend. Happy Growing Divas!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm definitely up for this challenge.  I have been on a similar "Use It Up" challenge _personally_ for a long time now.  I've accumulated many products during my last 5 years of increased hair care knowledge (after joining this site, I became uber interested in hair care, and also a PJ) and being a member on this site.  I have 2 plastic containers (20 gallon, used for moving/storage) of hair & body products (lotions, body washes, shampoos, condish, etc.).  Needless to say, except for certain items like leave-ins, I won't have to buy S&C or styling products for a few YEARS to come;  I don't manipulate my hair often and it is gonna take me a *long time* to get thru my stash.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in!! Please add me to the list.

I'll post my product listing tomorrow


----------



## kasey (Jan 2, 2010)

Jewell said:


> I've accumulated many products during my last 5 years of increased hair care knowledge (after joining this site, I became uber interested in hair care, and also a PJ) and being a member on this site.  I don't manipulate my hair often and it is gonna take me a *long time* to get thru my stash.



Same here. The height of my PJ activity was about three years ago. However, my stash hasn't gotten much action because I've been doing "LHCF lite." I'm increasing the frequency of everything--scalp treatments, DC's etc. to both use up the products and get to the next level of hair nirvana.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 3, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I'm in. I didn't plan to make any product purchases for 2010. I used up a lot of products in 2009 but still have too much.
> 
> *Shampoos*
> 
> ...



Updated


----------



## Esi (Jan 3, 2010)

Esi said:


> I'm back with a list of my stash!
> 
> Moisturizers
> - Hairveda Whipped Cream (2)
> ...


 
*One More Stash Pic*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ETA: I also found some more products in my MIL's house this xmas/ NY that I left there from this summer and last xmas . *I have also been finding more hair and beauty products and makeup around the house like in my second bathroom which is a real mess and needs decluttering*. I will have to update my list when I have got everything together. I also wonder when I had the time to buy all this ish... I mean was I even concious anymore when I was handing over my credit card??? I can't even remember buying some of it? And some of it aint cheap????


 
This is me too. I have stuff in my moms restroom and everywhere. I am still finding stuff like oil and some stuff I give it to my mom. But I feel really good about this challange I get the urge to buy some stuff sometime but I just switch my mind to something else like saving for a new car.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2010)

kasey said:


> Wow Jenn...You do have a long list of items...I'm totally wowed by that collection *...(If you decide that you no longer want the Joico or the Biolage, pm a sista on the DL.)*
> 
> I too appreciate SG76 for bringing on this challenge. I got stuff out of cardboard boxes in the kitchen and bedroom, bought some storage drawers, and now everything is centrally located in my bathroom. I feel so organized.


 
I was looking at her list thinking the same thing about some of the indian oils.....We suppose to be trying to get rid of this stuff but Im looking to keep adding geesh.....


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 4, 2010)

Jenn22588 said:


> I finally got all of my stuff together to list and take pictures. I am so embarrassed. I knew when I moved a year ago that I had a ton of hair products because it took a few boxes but this is crazy!  After taking the pictures & retaking after finding things I just cant believe how many products I have. I wonder how much all this cost me. I need to get down to the basics and pick a set for straight hair and a set of products for natural hair then keep it moving. Thanks SG76 for starting this challenge. I need it. 2010 the year for declutter lol. I dont have nearly as many bath products but I will be doing the same thing with them.
> 
> *Shampoos*
> Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture
> ...


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 4, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I was looking at her list thinking the same thing about some of the indian oils.....*We suppose to be trying to get rid of this stuff but Im looking to keep adding geesh*.....


 

At the bolded !!! 

Ok so my little update:

So I decided to DC yesterday and use up some of my stash.  I thought I'll try and use up some of that affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor.  Poured some out of the bottle and the consistency was weird kinda slimy.  I couldnt remember if it was supposed to be that way because the Aphogee treatment is a bit like that so left in on for about 10  mins before rinsing and DCing.

Anyway to cut a long story short, that ISH has completely messed up my weave hair to the point where I am considering taking it out bc it looks so busted !    And I've only had it in 2 -3 weeks.

So ladies I think we should do an inventory check to bin anything that is no longer in date/ useable so we don't do any damage to our hair and suffer setbacks.

Hopefully when I take off this weave the only set back will be to my weave hair..


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^Im sorry that happened to you. See this is why we dont need to be junkies we dont have enough time to use up the stuff we got and it goes bad. I hate wasting my money!


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 4, 2010)

I didn't even see this thread.  I started on my own last week looking through my mini bss in my bathroom and said to myself.  Okay Missy don't by another thing until all of this is gone.  Or at the very least only purchase what you use regularly.

So far so good.  There were already two threads about some products that had my eyes wondering, but I did good.  I didn't cave.  Good grief you have to list your stash?!?!??!  I truly would be typing the rest of the night.  I promise to use it up, I will even be giving it to some of my bible study ladies tomorrow since some of them are having some hair issues.

I have lots of the following:

Conditioners, deep and otherwise
Shampoos, that are non sulfate (rarely use these)
Hairveda products
Oils, and butters, butters and oils
Okay this Chi stuff I won't use up because I only use it to do my weak rendition of a press and curl more like a bump and roll than anything.
Ayurvedic powders and some Henna and Indigo
Leave ins


Soooooo, this is for the whole year right?!?! Just want to make sure I understand the rule correctly.  You know, don't want to make a mistake or somethun.


----------



## Jenn22588 (Jan 5, 2010)

kasey said:


> Wow Jenn...You do have a long list of items...I'm totally wowed by that collection ...(If you decide that you no longer want the Joico or the Biolage, pm a sista on the DL.)
> 
> I too appreciate SG76 for bringing on this challenge. I got stuff out of cardboard boxes in the kitchen and bedroom, bought some storage drawers, and now everything is centrally located in my bathroom. I feel so organized.



I typed the list in Excel and printed, its 3 pages! That's too much stuff. I will be crossing off my list online and on paper. I updated my original post, 1 down, a couple hundred to go erplexed 

This challenge helped me get organized too. Everything is between my linen closet and bathroom now instead of all over, its great.


----------



## glamchick84 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's mine(i have a few products that i hate and might just toss in the trash)

*Shampoos*
Joico Moisture Recovery 
Joico Body Lux
Joico Kpak
Paul Mitchell super skinny daily 
HE Hello hydration
HTN moisture boosting 
ORS Aloe Shampoo
Suave Clarifying
Amala 
HE LTR
VS So Sexy(2)

*Conditioners*
Joico Moisture Recovery
Joico Body Lux
Joico Kpak
Fructis fortifying cream conditioner
Suave sleek conditioner
SheScentIt Conditioning Rinse
HE Breaks Over
Tresemme anit-breakage
V05 Free Me Freesia
Loreal Smooth Gloss
NTM daily deep conditioner
Tresemme Moisture rich
Paul mitchell special conditioner
Paul mitchell lemon sage thickening conditioner
Nexuss Humectress
Sample conditioner x3
SheScentIt Banana Brulee
Carol's D. Black Vanilla hair Smoothie
Motions Moisture Plus
V05 Strawberrys/Cream
VS So Sexy(2)
Pantene intensive moisturizing
avalon organics volumizing

*Treatments/Leave-ins*
Joico Kpak Reconstructor
Joico Kpak Intense Hydrator
Khonet Amen Leave-in conditioner
NTM silk touch leave-in cream
ORS Replenishing Paks(4)
Paul Mitchell super skinny daily treatment
Paul Mitchell the conditioner
ORS Hair Mayo
Queen Helene cholesterol
Lustrasilk Olive Oil cholesterol
SheScentIt green grape leave-in
Motions Nourish leave-in
Chi Keratin Mist
HTN moisture boosting deep conditioning

*Moisturizers/Oils*
Carols D. Healthy Hair Butter
EVCO
JBCO(3)
EVOO
Cocasta Shikakai Oil
Lisa's Hair Elixir
Vatika frosting
Whipped Gelly(3)
HTN growth lotion
Olive Creme Hairdresser
Gillian Hair butter
Seyani Hair butter
Carols D. Hair Balm
BB Growth Oil
Carrot oil
HV whipped clouds
Dr. M anti-breakage strengthening Cream
Dr. M Temple/nape Gro Balm
Dr. M Growth Oil
S Curl moisturizer

*Other*
Alma powder
Shikakai
Honey
HTN herbal gloss heat protector
Fantasia IC hair polish
Medicate better braids spray
Profective healthy ends
Profecitve mega growth
Smooth n shine gel
ultra sheen original formula
lotta body setting lotion
alternatives oil sheen
a block of shea butter
Henna/indigo 

i still need to take pics, but i have some kinky curly products that i am waiting on in the mail(ordered before this challenge)


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow thanks ladies for all the updates - I can see we are getting into this which is great as this will help us reach our final goal of using up our stash instead of buying more.

Anyway JUST thought I would add the following as we are all here to try and help each other:

1. As per my mini-setback on Sunday (with the Affirm 5 in 1 treatment), I suggest that we have a look through our products and decide what is in date/ out of date and get rid of it as we do not want to suffer any setback or harm ourselves etc.  Unfortunately this is one of the results of PJism.
2. I also suggest you think about which products you need to use first and if there are family members and or friends who can help you use them because of sell by dates.  The other alternative is to "decant" a small amount with the more natural products and maybe refrigerate or refreeze the rest until you are ready to use them (not sure if that's possible so someone please chime in).
3. I have set up a motivation plan to get through my stash usage which is to put the money I would ordinarily spend into a special fund to use buying a luxury purchase by the end of June i.e. a steamer/ some nice hair etc.


***Also un-fortuntaely I have to invoke a "pass" to sort out this ish with my hair.  I think I am going to try washing my hair again with some of my Mizani Phormula 7 Neutralizing and Chelating shampoo (diluted in applicator bottle method).  As such I will also consider buying a closure as I do not want to damage my natural leave out hair after this weekends shenanigans with the Affirm 5 in 1 treatment as I now have to wash and straighten again.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème Of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
ION Color Defense Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Nexxus Humectress (1/5/10)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Crème Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil 
EVOO
Coconut Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel

**Nexxus Humectress was used in today DC**


----------



## vslady (Jan 5, 2010)

I totally missed this thread and the joining deadline but I am going to play along on the sidelines anyway.  I have toooo much stuff and am thinking about a BC this year as well.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 5, 2010)

vslady said:


> I totally missed this thread and the joining deadline but I am going to play along on the sidelines anyway.  I have toooo much stuff and am thinking about a BC this year as well.




For the ladies who missed this session, please feel free to join the next one.

So sorry you missed it but we had to have a cut off date so that we could monitor progress and accountability.

See you soon !  x


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, I finally have pictures so here you go.

What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
To try and possibly get rid of all my products. Perhaps I may find another staple or two, but if not, at least I can say I tried

A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash?  Categorize by: 

- Shampoos *Quite a few of these are sample sizes*
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship 
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Suave Daily Clarifying
Suave Almond and Shea Butter
Redken Real Control
Frederic Fekkai Technician Color shampoo
L'Oreal Ever Pure sulfate free shampoo
Optimum Care Dandruff Solutions shampoo

- Conditioners
Queen Helene Cholesterol x3
Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango Cholesterol
Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol
ORSOORP
Pantene Relaxed and Natural deep conditioning mask
Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat
Roux Porosity Control
Dark and Lovely Moisture Seal Instant conditioner
Nexxus Humecrtress
Nexxus KerapHix
Suave Color Care conditioner
Back to Basics Jasmine Curl Defining conditioner
Optimum Care Stay Strong conditioner
Redken Real Control conditioner
L'Oreal Ever Pure conditioner
Optimum Care Ultimate Recovery conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Technician Color Care conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Technician Color Care mask
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong conditioner
Soft Sheen Carson Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Reconstructing Treatment
Profectiv MegaGrowth Reconstructor conditioner
CHI Infra Treatment
ApHogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor
Nexxus Emergencee
Suave Natural Cucumber Melon x2
White Rain Extra Body 
V05 Strawberries and Champagne 
Suave Naturals Fresh Mountain Strawberry 
Suave Naturals Toasted Vanilla Sugar
White Rain for Women of Color
V05 Strawberries and Cream
Salon Care Wild Strawberry


- Leave Ins, Mosturizers, and Styling products
Softee Clear Gel
Clear Ice Gel
ORS Carrot Oil
ORS Olive Oil
Herbal Essences Styling Gel
NTM Serum
John Freida Brilliant Brunette Glossing Polish
Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
Don't use anything from these categories

How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?
Both sessions

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)

Drugstore Samples






Salon Samples





Deep Conditioners













Co Wash Conditioner









Leave Ins/Moisturizers and Styling Products (I admit that a few things may be missing but I can't remember if I actually used them up or my family members threw them away)


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 7, 2010)

I need to use up all that I have.  The only product I would have to repurchase this year is my Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and *maybe* an oil or so if I run out before the year is over.  Other than that, I have enough of everything else to last me.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 7, 2010)

Does it count against us if we get stuff free or it's given to us? I just received a free full sized bottle of Suave Almond and Shea Butter shampoo in the mail. I vaguely remember sending off for it in October. I will add it to my list though.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

When can I buy something?


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 8, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> When can I buy something?


 
    And you are _dead_ serious too!


----------



## kasey (Jan 8, 2010)

B_Phlyy said:


> Okay, I finally have pictures so here you go.
> Co Wash Conditioner



Hey B_Phlyy, 

Where did you get those huge jugs of V05 condish?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2010)

I failed this challenge already not even a month! There is always new products/ideas that keep you buying


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 8, 2010)

I joined this challenge in my head ages ago but I'm not sure if I shared that with anyone else 

So just in case I _didn't_ say it before.....I'm in!!! 

It's only a week into 2010 and I've done really well

I gave away tons of clothes and hair products to family and friends over the Christmas holiday and then I sold off a bunch of my unused, good as new products to other PJs on the board 

At this point my hair stash is now down to my Qhemet products, a dozen shampoos and conditioners, and maybe like a half a dozen (non Qhemet) leave in hair products and 2 (8oz) bottles of jbco. 

I can now actually fill most of my stuff on the top shelf of my walk in closet. Where as before I used to trip over products all over my house.

The only things I purchased so far are a small 1oz container of Porosity Control conditioner (if my hair likes it I'll be a full sized bottle next month) and a 4pack of croc hair pins since I broke my T-rex ones weeks ago.

I'm beginning to think I may almost be cured of PJism. 

I'd much prefer to have a few really amazing items that my hair loves than to have a closet that looks like the hair care aisle at CVS. (which is exactly what it used to look like)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 8, 2010)

kasey said:


> Hey B_Phlyy,
> 
> Where did you get those huge jugs of V05 condish?



The jug used to be something else (cooking oil I think). I just cleaned it out and put the 7 bottles of V05 Strawberries and Cream in. Much easier to carry around.


----------



## kasey (Jan 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> I failed this challenge already not even a month! There is always new products/ideas that keep you buying



Hey girls, What's gonna be ltown's punishment for cheating on the challenge one week in?...Should she send all of us one item from her stash???  Just kidding...SG76 said that we can make one purchase per month and replace essential supplies and there are a couple of emergency passes. What ever you bought was an essential or an emergency right ltown?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> And you are _dead_ serious too!


 
 Yes I am. Dont we get a monthly pass? It should be like once a month anything hair related under $10 LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

kasey said:


> Hey girls, What's gonna be ltown's punishment for cheating on the challenge one week in?...*Should she send all of us one item from her stash???*  Just kidding...SG76 said that we can make one purchase per month and replace essential supplies and there are a couple of emergency passes. What ever you bought was an essential or an emergency right ltown?


 
LOL that would be a good idea but them she will keep buying stuff and wont tell us so she wont have to give up the goodness


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 8, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> When can I buy something?




whenever you want - 1 item per month only....


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 8, 2010)

ltown said:


> I failed this challenge already not even a month! There is always new products/ideas that keep you buying



 .... tell us what you bought then........

We are all here to help each other :nudge: 




kasey said:


> Hey girls, What's gonna be ltown's punishment for cheating on the challenge one week in?...Should she send all of us one item from her stash???  Just kidding...SG76 said that we can make one purchase per month and replace essential supplies and there are a couple of emergency passes. What ever you bought was an essential or an emergency right ltown?



Kinda linking the idea of this....:scratchch  *looks up ltown's stash for goodies*
btw I have decided ladies that my forfeit (should I not keep to the challenge) is to donate the same amount I spent on a product or products to my chosen charity.




ms_b_haven06 said:


> Yes I am. Dont we get a monthly pass? It should be like once a month anything hair related under $10 LOL



Yep its one item per month and I have set my limit at 20 GBP.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 8, 2010)

WAIT.
The two emergency passes...is that per month, or per session?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 8, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> WAIT.
> The two emergency passes...is that per month, or per session?



per session.... everyone is trying it today....


----------



## Bachelorette (Jan 8, 2010)

Im gonna join right after I get my WEN and Eluence shampoos.

i have way too many conditioners I need to use up.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> .... tell us what you bought then........
> 
> We are all here to help each other :nudge:
> 
> ...


 

Ok ladies I brought some castro oil, it has several purpose body/hair so I really did not use a pass

I'm giving my sister 4 products and will be posting a sell for some!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> per session.... everyone is trying it today....



Girl...you know I just had to ask. Just to make sure.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> whenever you want - 1 item per month only....


 
I wanna buy something but I dont even know what I want.....What a shame!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 8, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> per session.... everyone is trying it today....


 
I know huh, its only been a week into 2010 and we craving for stuff.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 8, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Girl...you know I just had to ask. Just to make sure.



yeah I'm sure.....  



ltown said:


> Ok ladies I brought some castro oil, i*t has several purpose body/hair* so I really did not use a pass
> 
> I'm giving my sister *4 products and will be posting a sell for some!*



Okay re the former I agree with you there and good idea re the latter. I;m gonna do a big eBay sale myself and give away the rest to my mum as I know I just won't use some of this ish....




ms_b_haven06 said:


> I wanna buy something but I dont even know what I want.....What a shame!



See there it is right >>><<< .... that's exactly how I get sometimes .  Its like I read about something new and I'm just craving and itching to buy it.  Its happened to me a few times already and boy has it been hard to walk outta that shop.  I am  avoiding BSS's like the palgue at the moment....



ms_b_haven06 said:


> I know huh, its only been a week into 2010 and we craving for stuff.



I know how you feel...


----------



## 30something (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm guess when we buy a new product we put it on the list?
Like say your replacing something thats already on ur list
Like 
Vo5 Moisture Milks Finished
Vo5 (1/8/10)

I guess it would be a good idea to put the date u finished it so after sometime you know how often you have to  replace it, so you know if its really worth buying


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 9, 2010)

Checking in! 
I've definitely been inspired by IDareT'sHair to go through products one at a time, until they are all gone. Using my stash that way will help me figure out exactly what products work well for my hair and what products don't, and I can observe the long term effects of certain products on my hair. It will also be easier to work through my stash if I use items in a more methodical fashion, as opposed to using whatever I feel like from week to week. 
 So this month, I'm planning on working my way through:
Motions CPR (for protein)
Organix Vanilla Silk Shampoo
Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner (for CWC-ing)
Nexxus Humectress Conditioner (for DCing)
Vatika Oil (for sealing and DCing)
Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream (for moisturizing) 
  All of that stuff is already open and partially used, so I want to get them out of the way before opening anything new, but I doubt that they will all be done by the end of January. Especially because I only have one wash day a week and like no hair. 
I bet it's so much easier to use up product when you have long hair. *kicks rocks* 
  I'm also going to try to shrink my stash by leaving some of products at home for my family to use. I'm going to leave one bottle of HE LTR Leave-In, one bottle of Vatika Oil, one large bottle of Motions CPR, and one jar of HB Olive Cholesterol. I really like those products (except for the Motions CPR, because Aphogee is 100x better for my hair), but I have too many of them and should share. I hope everyone has been successful with the challenge so far!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to move up in this thread to make update:
I'm in, can't seem to stop buying thing either! Here is a start of my stash at least 3-5 of each
*Conditioners*
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein
Silicon Mix Conditioner(gone)
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein
Giovanni smooth as silk
Elasta DRP 
Giovanni Reconstructor
Biosilk smoothing 
Aphogee reconstructor
Aphogee 2 min
Sunsilk hyrda
Mill Creek biotin
Healthy sexy hair
aussie conditioner
Aussie 3min
Yes to carrot mask
Yes to carrot conditioner
Herbal essense
Hair one


*Leave ins*
Giovanni Direct leave in
Cantu shea leave in (5 left)
Infusion (gone)
healthy Sexy (gone
Neutrgena leave in
Rusk calm


*Shampoo*
VO 5 strawsberry and cream (gone)
VO 5 tea therapy (2 left)
VO 5 clarify
VO 5 Herbal escape
Nature Made
Healthy sexy hair Pumpkin



Ayurveda
Amla
Hibiscus
Brahmi
Fenugreek
Maka
Shikaki(gone)


*Moisturizer Oil*
Afroveda Skikaki elixir
Afroveda Hibiscus
Afroveda Sunsilk
Afroved Priti
Vatika oil
Hairveda vatika  gone
carrot creme
Cantu strenthening
Hawaiian silky 14-1
Elasta Recovery

Custard
Afroveda totally twisted
Afroveda Curly custard
Cocolatte mask
Qhemet burdock root(gone)
Qhemet Amla heavy


Gel
Fantancia IC serum
Fantancia IC gel
Twist and lock

enhancer: 
wheat protein
silk protein


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 10, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Checking in!
> I've definitely been inspired by *IDareT'sHair to go through products one at a time, until they are all gone.* Using my stash that way will help me figure out exactly what products work well for my hair and what products don't, and I can observe the long term effects of certain products on my hair. It will also be easier to work through my stash if I use items in a more methodical fashion, as opposed to using whatever I feel like from week to week.
> So this month, I'm planning on working my way through:
> Motions CPR (for protein)
> ...


 
I have started doing this and its a good thing to do. Its helps me from jumping around from stuff to stuff and never getting back to it.


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay my burnt sugar pomade, one leavein, and shine and define are gone. For February I used my purchase pass on an HAI Elite flat iron new from ebay for 76.00 it was just too good to pass up. So for February and March I'll keep myself from using those two passes unless I need something major ie: moisturizer, combing conditioner, comb etc.


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 10, 2010)

Realizing my possible pjism potential. It hasn't even really started fully and I already want some new slippy conditioners to try omg. I'm not sure if I'm a pj or if I really need them. I can live without them but I think I should have them ahhhhhhhhhh LOL ok that's a tad too far but how do I suppress the desire to purchase?


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay this is so difficult I'm on darcy's just looking around trying not to buy anything but it's so hard


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok Ladies.......this is not a pass, but I need to explain!! I will have to buy a bottle of Aphogee 2-step and balancing moisturizer.... for my sister. She's experiencing breakage from her relaxer, and I offered to give her a treatment and steam at the weekend rather than her sepending the whole day at her very unreliable hairdressers. I'm able to offer this because of all the valuable knowledge I have gain, and continue to gain from you fab Ladies. I will make her take the bottles with her when I finish!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 13, 2010)

sonia1965 said:


> Ok Ladies.......this is not a pass, but I need to explain!! I will have to buy a bottle of Aphogee 2-step and balancing moisturizer.... for my sister. She's experiencing breakage from her relaxer, and I offered to give her a treatment and steam at the weekend rather than her sepending the whole day at her very unreliable hairdressers. I'm able to offer this because of all the valuable knowledge I have gain, and continue to gain from you fab Ladies.* I will make her take the bottles with her when I finish!!*




Hey Sonia that sounds cool - there's no rules against giving little sis a treatment........


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

sonia1965 said:


> Ok Ladies.......this is not a pass, but I need to explain!! I will have to buy a bottle of Aphogee 2-step and balancing moisturizer.... for my sister. She's experiencing breakage from her relaxer, and I offered to give her a treatment and steam at the weekend rather than her sepending the whole day at her very unreliable hairdressers. I'm able to offer this because of all the valuable knowledge I have gain, and continue to gain from you fab Ladies. *I will make her take the bottles with her when I finish!!*


 
LOL, make sure she does.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2010)

I still havent used anything up yet. Im sad too.....


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 13, 2010)

I started a similar thread in the Makeup Board but I'm overstocked on hair products too.

I plan to use up what I have before I buy anything new.

I am washing my children's hair more often and they use a ton of conditioner!!

I also donated some things to the local woman's shelter.

I am putting the extra money saved on not buying makeup, skin/hair products, clothing, shoes and restaurant meals towards *paying down my mortgage*.

I want to know what it feels like to pay off a house!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 13, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I still havent used anything up yet. Im sad too.....




Cmon girl keep your chin up or get creative like me ....

Ladies here is my update (am feeling mighty proud if I do say so myself):

1.  Sold my Nexxus Keraphix and Headress on eBay.   I knew I was never going to use it and I hate it.  I also had lost the receipt so couldn't take it back (cost me 18 GBP or about $25 US money for the Keraphix alone).

2. Sold my Phyto Relaxer also on ebay now that I am transitioning and will never use it.

3. Have loads of other stuff for sale which is currently being bid on.

4.  Took back loads of stuff I still had receipts for to my local BSS's where I bought them.  Got back about 25 pounds GBP (@ $40).  It was mainly ORS stuff I know I will not use as I am weaved up at the MO and ORS products are too heavy and greasy for weaves .   

5. For the stuff they wouldn't give me money back for I got a better quality product that I have been eyeing for ages.  I took back a whole load of hair rollers and cholesterol condish I have not used and got the Joico Moisture Recovery as I wanted to know what all the deal was about???

6.  Gave some stuff to my Mum as I know she will appreciate not having to spend a fortune...

ETA: 7.  I also took back my new flat Irons/ hair straighteners (Babyliss) to Boots as they were so crap and got 45 GBP (about $60) back.


Anyway ladies I will keep updating.....


----------



## kasey (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^Good work StellaGirl, I have a curling iron I bought from Ulta that I might be able to return...I'll think about it. 

In the last two weeks, I haven't used anything up either, but that's okay with me. A few products in my stash that I'm really liking have been discontinued and I'll be sad when they are gone. 

I'm also working with about a half dozen products. I made a schedule with everything I will use each day. I'm gonna update that schedule every two weeks. It keeps me from grabbing random products without thinking how they will work together. I'm also gonna try to using up stuff by product line.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh that is so good Stella. I dont have as much stuff as some of you ladies have so it possible for me to use my stuff up. 
As far as the moisturizer I have been upping that to 2x/day so that I can get some of that stuff oil the way.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 14, 2010)

I have not used up much but I will be posting a sale this weekend.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 14, 2010)

Stella that's a great idea. I think I'll give my sister some of my products so that she can start her healthy hair journey too!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the encouragement - I really appreciate it.  Its nice to clear some of this stuff as it feels quite freeing.  I think I bought sooooooo much in the first few months of my hair journey bc my head was spinning from all the recommendations on the board.... Its so easy to get caught up in the PJism and hope the next product will be a miracle one.....

 I think from now on I will go slooooowwww and only buy on recs with other ladies with my hair type.  I am actually making Fotki freinds with my hair type so hopefully this should  save me money in the future..



kasey said:


> ^^^Good work StellaGirl, I have a curling iron I bought from Ulta that I might be able to return...I'll think about it.
> 
> In the last two weeks, I haven't used anything up either, but that's okay with me. A few products in my stash that I'm really liking have been discontinued and I'll be sad when they are gone.
> 
> I'm also working with about a half dozen products. I made a schedule with everything I will use each day. I'm gonna update that schedule every two weeks. It keeps me from grabbing random products without thinking how they will work together. I'm also gonna try to using up stuff by product line.



The shedule sounds like a fantastic idea as then you know you are using stuff and then can work out if it is working for you.  If you know you don;t need the Irons/ have others and they are just gathering dust and are not useful to you I would defo return them if you can.  For me its so nice to have more space in my bathroom. 




ms_b_haven06 said:


> Oh that is so good Stella. I dont have as much stuff as some of you ladies have so it possible for me to use my stuff up.
> As far as the moisturizer I have been upping that to 2x/day so that I can get some of that stuff oil the way.



You are lucky there because there will be less to work through... :2cool:



ltown said:


> I have not used up much but I will be posting a sale this weekend.



Go for it girl.  Not only will you liberate yourself of stuff but you will also make some cash... 



sonia1965 said:


> Stella that's a great idea. I think I'll give my sister some of my products so that she can start her healthy hair journey too!



Let me tell you people always appreciate freebies !


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2010)

I will either have a update later today or tomorrow sometimes LOL, im happy.


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 15, 2010)

I've given some of my stuff away and used up almost all my greg juice and garnier that combo isnt too bad. So after this all I'll have left is aubrey conditioners for my rinse conditioner and deep conditioner then I'll have to buy more


----------



## Ltown (Jan 16, 2010)

I've updated my list and remove some things that I know that will always be in my stash.

*Conditioners*

Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein
Silicon Mix Conditioner(gone)
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein
Giovanni smooth as silk
Elasta DRP 
Biosilk smoothing 
Sunsilk hyrda
Healthy sexy hair
aussie conditioner
Aussie 3min(gone)
Yes to carrot conditioner
Herbal essense
Hair one


*Leave ins*
healthy Sexy (gone
Neutrgena leave in
Rusk calm


*Shampoo*
VO 5 strawsberry and cream (gone)
VO 5 tea therapy (2 left)
VO 5 clarify
VO 5 Herbal escape
Nature Made




Ayurveda
Amla
Hibiscus
Brahmi
Fenugreek
Maka
Shikaki(gone)


*Moisturizer Oil*
Afroveda Skikaki elixir
Afroveda Hibiscus
Afroveda Sunsilk
Afroved Priti
Vatika oil
Hairveda vatika  gone
carrot creme
Cantu strenthening
Hawaiian silky 14-1
Elasta Recovery

Custard
Afroveda totally twisted(sample jars)
Afroveda Curly custard(sample jar)
Cocolatte mask(sample jar)
Qhemet burdock root(gone)
Qhemet Amla heavy(sample jar)


Gel
Fantancia IC serum
Fantancia IC gel
Twist and lock


----------



## Jenn22588 (Jan 16, 2010)

I updated my list. I used up my Motions leave-in spray.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 16, 2010)

yeh .... so you ladies feeling relived to see the stash going down.  I must say I have found this week to be kinda mixed.  I got rid of a load of stuff but at the same time I was so tempted to load up my iHerb cart.  I really had to restrain myself but I made it through another week 

It really helps I think that I know that I always have this challenge in the back of my mind.  I have saved SOOOOO much money this month and my bathroom is looking a lot less cluttered.

Hope you're all keeping well.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 16, 2010)

Everyone is doing great! I don't feel as bad as before after reviewing my stash I know most of the things were brought last year was during my transitioning and now that it will be over I can concentrate on keeping my staples.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 17, 2010)

Updated my list - now 15 products down!! YIPPEE!!

*- Shampoos*
Nexxus Therappe Shampoo
Nexxus Aloe Rid
Hair One – Jojoba
L’anza Clarfying Shampoo
ION swimmers shampoo
Alpecin Caffine Shampoo
Cream of Nature – Blue Label

-* Conditioners*
Phyto Organics Enphuse Reconstructor
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Aphogee Balancing Moisturiser
Aphogee Keratin 2-min Reconstructor
Aphogee 2-step protein treatment
Waitrose Organic Moisturising Conditioner
ORS Olive Oil replenishing Conditioner
Australian Organics Volumising Conditioner
Australian Organics Nourishing restorative Conditioner
Naked Hydrating Conditioner  (finished)
Naked Fortifying Conditioner
Aussie 3-minute miracle moist (finished)
James Brown Intensive Mask (finished)
Elasta QP DPR11 (finished)
Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum
Pantene Pro-v Triple Amino Instant repair treatment (gave away)
Avalon Organics Clarifying Conditioner
Nexus Emergencee
Herbal Essences Breakage Defender
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration (gave away)
Ovation Cell Therapy
Silicon Mix
Mega-Tek x 2
Motions CPR protein Reconstructor
Motions Moisture Plus
Motion CPR treatment conditioner

L'Oreal Elvive Replenishing Conditioner x 2

*- Leave Ins*
Profectiv anti-breakage strengthener(gave away)
Motions CPR Triple action leave-in conditioner
African Royale leave-in
Infusium 23
Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 
Virgin Hair Fertiliser
Paltas Leave-in Conditioning Spray
Soft Sheen Optimum Oil Therapy
Mizani H20 Intense (gave away)

*- Mosturisers*
Organics Leave-in hair mayonnaise (gave away)
Organics Shea Butter plus 
Kids Organics Shea butter moisturising lotion (gave away)
ORS Shea Butter
S Curl Activator
Elasta QP Mango Butter (gave away)

- *Oils & Essential Oils & Butters*
Shea Butter (finished)
Homemade Garlic Oil
Brahmi Oil
West Indian Castor Oil x 2 (one left)
Jojoba Oil
Amla Oil
Vatika Oil
VO5 Hot Oil
Soft and Free Growth Oil x 2
Peppermint oil
Palm oil
Coconut oil
Tea Tree
Avocado Oil

*- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder x 2 boxes
Black Henna x 2 boxes + 200g
Neutral Henna 200g
Shikakai Powder
Neem Powder
Fenugreek Powder 200g
Flowers of Sulpher 100g
Shikakai Shampoo bar
Aritha Shampoo bar

*- Styling products*
Fantasia IC Hair Polisher
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Taiykel flat ironing crème
Profectiv Smoother Polisher (gave away)
Motions wrap lotion
Aussie heat protection

*- Etc*
Triple Rose Water
Fruits of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel x2
Roux Porosity Control x2(finished 1)
MTG


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been giving away and using up things left and right.  I feel like I get rid of one item and another shows up magically.  NO I HAVE NOT bought anything.

I must admit though I got a twinge when I saw those containers in B_Phlyy's post.  I was like now where can I get that, fortuantely she explained, so I am now doing the same thing.  I had 5 bottles of Hairveda daily moisturizer that I put into an old bottle of Afro Hair Detangler from Grow Afro Hair Long.

That made a lot of space in the cabinet, so now I am going to do the same with my VO5 and Suave.  I am going to use some old containers I had and place them in these.  

I litterally have a closthes basket full of hair appliances such as blow dryers, pressing combs, hot irons, etc.  I am going to try to give away.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi ladies/ fellow stash shrinkers, just checking in for the week.

As you know I had a mammoth eBay sale last week so have shrunk my stash a bit (will update my list after this email).

Also I was just looking through your lists and noticed that we have all been giving away loads.  As such I thought it might be an idea to maybe swap stuff between us so that we can end up with things we like and are more willing to use (i.e. staples) and then not feel bogged down by that conditioner which we never liked but will forcibly make ourselves use.... ladies you know which products I am talking about here.

I felt much more relived last week when I took stuff I knew I had never used and would never used back to the BSS.

I have also spied some of my staples amongst your lists so maybe everyone else has done the same.   I am continuing with my sale on eBay (which also includes beauty products, shoes and clothes - my PJism is not limited to hair).  I am doing it slowly bc its just too depressing to list hundreds of things on eBay all at once... 

Finally I am exercising my pass this month to buy some Emu oil for my scalp Oil Mix.  As per previous habit I will not be buying a litre of the stuff but will start with 100 ml to see how I get on with it..... 

Keep checking in my fellow PJ sisters...... :2cool:






sonia1965 said:


> Updated my list - now 15 products down!! YIPPEE!!
> 
> -* Conditioners*
> Naked Hydrating Conditioner  (finished)
> ...




   




mscocoface said:


> I have been giving away and using up things left and right.  I feel like I get rid of one item and another shows up magically.  NO I HAVE NOT bought anything.
> 
> I must admit though I got a twinge when I saw those containers in B_Phlyy's post.  I was like now where can I get that, fortuantely she explained, so I am now doing the same thing.  I had 5 bottles of Hairveda daily moisturizer that I put into an old bottle of Afro Hair Detangler from Grow Afro Hair Long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2010)

Use two more products this weekend
Stellagirl76 do you think it will be better to remove it from the list or highlight?
Removing it will make me feel better


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 18, 2010)

Also just wanted to ask every one else why they felt their PJism got out of control.  Mine was due to joining the board and wanting to try out all the products recommendations in the early months.... does anyone else feel that this was the case for them.  The reason I ask this is because I see a lot of "board rave" products on everyone's list.  It seems like the same products keep popping up on everyone's list....


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 18, 2010)

ltown said:


> Use two more products this weekend
> Stellagirl76 do you think it will be better to remove it from the list or highlight?
> Removing it will make me feel better




  Ltown - just do what you feel most comfortable with.  Personally I am moving my used products to the top of my list and highlighting them in red.

I think its good to keep a list of the items you have used so that when we finish the challenge we know what he had and liked and what we didn't so we don;t make the same mistakes again...


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 18, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Also just wanted to ask every one else why they felt their PJism got out of control. Mine was due to joining the board and wanting to try out all the products recommendations in the early months.... does anyone else feel that this was the case for them. The reason I ask this is because I see a lot of "board rave" products on everyone's list. It seems like the same products keep popping up on everyone's list....


 
That's exactly why I have so many things, but because of this I'm not consistant with anything, so really don't know what works for me!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 18, 2010)

sonia1965 said:


> That's exactly why I have so many things, but because of this I'm not consistant with anything, so really don't know what works for me!!!



Maybe it would be useful then for us to do VERY HONEST reviews on products we really really liked or really really hated so that we can make informed decisions from eveyones experiences....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats stella, ltown, and sonia!! You guys are doing a great job! 

Mscocoface, there is a theory that when something is used up or almost used up, little naked men appear in the night and refill the bottles. Maybe they are bringing more products to your house too. 


I finished my jar of whipped shea butter and coconut oil and made a new jar with the last of my unrefined shea butter, some coconut oil, and lots of Almond Oil. I'll be using that as a skin moisturizer until it's gone, and then shea butter will never again darken my doorway.

On the conditioner front, I'm working my way steadily through my Organix Coconut Milk and Nexxus Humectress. I think I still have three or four weeks worth left in the Coconut Milk. In the Nexxus Humectress, I have about two more DCs left over, so I fully expect for that to be gone by the end of January at the latest. After it's used up, I'm going to start in on the Silicon Mix. 

And I'm going to start DCing twice a week instead of once. I was DCing on Saturdays or Sundays only, but I'm going to start doing it on Thursdays and Sundays. 
For the three weeks that I was at home, I was DCing twice a week and my hair seemed to truly enjoy it. And I'll use up things faster. 

As for why my PJism burgeoned out of control....I was impatient and too curious. I always felt like my hair could be softer, shinier, moister, stronger...and I was always looking for something to give it that extra thing it was missing. And the rave reviews would just suck me in. I'm still looking..I'm not gonna lie. But I have to put my search on hold for a while and get through what I have. 
And I wanted long hair faster than humanly possible. I thought that if I bought all the products that the ladies raved about, my hair would grow longer faster.
NOPE. 
Still as slow as ever. So now, I know to just use what I have, take care of my hair, and be patient. The length will come.

Phew, that was long. 

Oh! Inquiring minds want to know...what are you ladies using your pass on?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 18, 2010)

I got caught up with PJ because I am transitioning working with two texture the buy one get free sales, VO 5 coupon 8 for $2.00 and ayurveda powder mixing with cheap conditioner and because it was summer I was cowashing 4 times a week. Chaosbutterfly you broke it down well. I'm going to mix some things to use up too add some oils to the cheap conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Also just wanted to ask every one else why they felt their PJism got out of control. Mine was due to *joining the board and wanting to try out all the products recommendations in the early months*.... does anyone else feel that this was the case for them. The reason I ask this is because I see a lot of "board rave" products on everyone's list. It seems like the same products keep popping up on everyone's list....


 
This is my reason also....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
ION Color Defense Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Crème of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23 (1/17/10)
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel

**Infusium 23 is gone**


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 18, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Congrats stella, ltown, and sonia!! You guys are doing a great job!
> 
> *Mscocoface, there is a theory that when something is used up or almost used up, little naked men appear in the night and refill the bottles. Maybe they are bringing more products to your house too.*







Chaosbutterfly said:


> I finished my jar of whipped shea butter and coconut oil and made a new jar with the last of my unrefined shea butter, some coconut oil, and lots of Almond Oil. I'll be using that as a skin moisturizer until it's gone, *and then shea butter will never again darken my doorway.*



Laughing at the bolded and  re used products !!!




Chaosbutterfly said:


> As for why my PJism burgeoned out of control....I was impatient and too curious. I always felt like my hair could be softer, shinier, moister, stronger...and I was always looking for something to give it that extra thing it was missing. And the rave reviews would just suck me in. I'm still looking..I'm not gonna lie. But I have to put my search on hold for a while and get through what I have.
> And I wanted long hair faster than humanly possible. I thought that if I bought all the products that the ladies raved about, my hair would grow longer faster.
> NOPE.
> Still as slow as ever. So now, I know to just use what I have, take care of my hair, and be patient. The length will come.
> ...



I am using mine on the Emu oil this month I think.  I totally agree with you that its seems more urgent than the (ETA) Joico Clinicure tester kit.

BTW just realising how much I love this thread.  I am actually feeling accountable to myself and not just buying everything in sight.  I also have money coming into my PAYPAL acct as opposed to going out of it 

ITA agree with you re the PJism.  I think it really would be a good idea if we do reviews of our fave products and worst products so that we don't feel tempted to help with the urges to buy in the future.  Also I think I might start buying with someone and sharing a whole bottle so I have half a bottle and half the cost to work out if I like something... 



ltown said:


> I got caught up with PJ because I am transitioning working with two texture the buy one get free sales, VO 5 coupon 8 for $2.00 and ayurveda powder mixing with cheap conditioner and because it was summer I was cowashing 4 times a week. Chaosbutterfly you broke it down well. I'm going to mix some things to use up too add some oils to the cheap conditioner.



i am glad you have broght this up ltown bc I am transitioning at the moment and this was the reason I took back a whole load of products, bc I knew that given the current state of my hair, I wouldn't need them.  I can always re-buy when I am finished. and still feel I need them.



ms_b_haven06 said:


> This is my reason also....



Tell me about it .... 

BTW ms_b_haven that list is going down.....!

PHEW .... how long was that !


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh wow I want in! Everytime I go into a store - I get nervous and excited! lol 
Stella I went to ur ebay page and I just wanted to BUY IT ALL!!  But i've been good, i'm trying to use up my many many many DCs and condishs! I told myself I wont buy the Aubrey Organics White camellia condish till I've used up at least 3 conditioners


----------



## 30something (Jan 18, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Also just wanted to ask every one else why they felt their PJism got out of control.  Mine was due to joining the board and wanting to try out all the products recommendations in the early months.... does anyone else feel that this was the case for them.  The reason I ask this is because I see a lot of "board rave" products on everyone's list.  It seems like the same products keep popping up on everyone's list....




I noticed that too, esp my stash. Every product I have at one point was raved about erplexed

I'm a believer of the hype ... the worst thing about it I got so much positive reinforcement from it all. All the product really do work as people say. I learn now that I have well over enough products to have a successful HHJ. The urge is still there, esp now with brand new products. 

I made a list of things i want to buy with my one product a month pass and sometimes i go back to see whats on the list and I'm like wth... I don't even need that and delete it off the list.


----------



## 30something (Jan 18, 2010)

If we do start doing reviews on Hits and Misses I'd like to start with saying.. #1 on my miss list is ApHOGEE Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer. One of the first products I bought and it continues to leave my hair greasy, and stiff. Tried it so many times so many ways.

Anyone else got a few items in their Miss box?

I was also thinking we should come on here and ask on here before we buy an item.. see if its worth it.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 18, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> Oh wow I want in! Everytime I go into a store - I get nervous and excited! lol
> *Stella I went to ur ebay page and I just wanted to BUY IT ALL!! * But i've been good, i'm trying to use up my many many many DCs and condishs! I told myself I wont buy the Aubrey Organics White camellia condish till I've used up at least 3 conditioners



You can always buy the DVD's, shoes, beauty products, make-up.....

Oh btw you have no idea there are like another 30 items to come...   I just got fed up of listing....:duh:



20Something said:


> I noticed that too, esp my stash. Every product I have at one point was raved about erplexed
> 
> I'm a believer of the hype ... the worst thing about it I got so much positive reinforcement from it all. All the product really do work as people say. I learn now that I have well over enough products to have a successful HHJ. *The urge is still there, esp now with brand new products.
> 
> I made a list of things i want to buy with my one product a month pass and sometimes i go back to see whats on the list and I'm like wth... I don't even need that and delete it off the list* .



this right here is my latest obsession.... the raves are still going on as we speak.  I know the cycle now... I hear about the lastest rave product... I read the whole thread... do the search... if I see continuos raves its in my basket and checked out before long ... 



20Something said:


> If we do start doing reviews on Hits and Misses I'd like to start with saying.. #1 on my miss list is ApHOGEE Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer. One of the first products I bought and it continues to leave my hair greasy, and stiff. Tried it so many times so many ways.
> 
> Anyone else got a few items in their Miss box?
> 
> I was also thinking we should come on here and ask on here before we buy an item.. see if its worth it.



Ooh yes.... I will have a think about this compile a list and report back.... but for now.. top of the list is :drumroll:
*Nexxus Keraphix*
*Kpak shampoo and washout condish* (love the moisture recovery tho)
*ORS mayo*   - too heavy for my fine strands

My hair is a coconut (the Uk ladies will know what this means) bc it only seems to like white girl products... ....

* off to bed now*


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh Herlll I'll review now - I am addicted to this board anyway....

*Clanger Awards:*

*1st Place: Nexxus Keraphix*

Totally crap useless waste of my 18 GBP ($24).  Sat on my hair like a useless hussy and did nothing for me.  Can't stand the overperfumed smell (like most Nexxus products) and I really felt no benefit???  The Aphogee *2 minute* is 10x better, smells better and is 1/3 the price.  Need I say more.  


*K-PAK Shampoo & instant condish*

Awful smell, overstrippojng and the shampoo has sulphates .  The condish did nothing for me even as a rinse out.


*ORS Mayonnaise*

Ist time I used this many moons ago I liked this but now after joinging LHCF I realise the error of my ways.  This is FAR too heavy and deep a DC for my fine hair.  My hair has a tendency to get mushy and lifeless (i.e. no elasticity) so for me this is quiet simply OVERLOAD.


*Golden Globes:*

Leading Actress: Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balmn.  I DC'd with this and the only used NTM as a moisturiser after washing (which I always do) and my hair still feels moistened up.  I am weaved up so finding a condish that can penetrate and hold moisture is hard.  This stuff is the truth for fine 4a/b hair.


Supporting Role:  Mizani H20 Intense:  The original H20 can go and take a running jump for all I care this nightime treatment is the truth and smells delish  to boot... 


Outstanding performance:  This really is a product that was raved about that lived up to itself and changed my hair.  It really is the missing link for my hair.  One of these and its all "butta"...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 18, 2010)

The splitting a bottle of stuff with people is such a good idea. At least if the product doesn't work, you only have half to use up. But I think that it would work best with people who were closer together geographically. 

And the product reviews sound like a good idea!

I think I'm going to put Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizing Mist in my miss box too. At least when I use it with my hood dryer, it's a miss. It makes my hair stiff as well. I've learned to only use it with my air dried rollersets, and when I want to flat iron my hair. When it's gone, I won't be repurchasing.

But definitely in the miss box is ORS Replenishing Conditioner in the bottle. 
In the first place, it smells strongly, disgustingly, and horrifyingly like oranges. Just oranges..invading the nostrils. And then it doesn't condition a damn thing...it just sits on top of my hair and smells. The Pak formula is very good..it's thicker, richer, gives good slip, and was really moisturizing. But this bottle formula? Naw son. The only way I could make it work was when I added like every oil I own and a crapload of honey.
I'm probably going to use it up by CWCing with it, using it to shave, and steaming it into my hair as a pre-poo. I will never ever ever buy it again, not even the pak, and if I see it in the BSS, I just may knock it off the shelf, purely out of spite.


----------



## julzinha (Jan 18, 2010)

you guys should definitely sell or give away some of your stuff on hair exchange because there are tons of women on this forum that would love to take some of the products off your hands!!!


----------



## PJaye (Jan 18, 2010)

Update:

Castille soap - one bottle gone
Herbal Essences LTR Conditioner - gone
ORS Replenishing Pak - one package gone
Honeyquat - one bottle gone; mixed it in my conditioners
Roux Fermodyl Leave-in Hair Treatment-619 - 4 vials gone
Easy Look Aceite de Coco y Berro-Coconut & Watercress Oil - gone in the trash (it looked...disturbing)


----------



## PJaye (Jan 18, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Cmon girl keep your chin up or get creative like me ....
> 
> Ladies here is my update (am feeling mighty proud if I do say so myself):
> 
> ...


 


I weally, weally, WEALLY wanna twy dis! (I am so envious)


----------



## PJaye (Jan 18, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Also just wanted to ask every one else why they felt their PJism got out of control. Mine was due to *joining the board and wanting to try out all the products recommendations* in the early months.... does anyone else feel that this was the case for them. The reason I ask this is because I see a lot of "board rave" products on everyone's list. It seems like the same products keep popping up on everyone's list....


 


Same here; I lurked for about two months before I joined. Plus, after a product didn't produce the expected results after 2-3 tries, I stupidly ran out and purchased another wagon load of products. All of the items on my list were purchased between Nov. and Dec. 2009 (I know, I know...I need to seek Freud posthaste). Prior to that I was using castille soap and Pantene Relaxed and Natural to wash my hair and DC'ing with either cholesterol or Pantene mixed with oils.

(I won't mention how I faithfully used Luster's Pink Oil Lotion afterward).


----------



## kasey (Jan 18, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Finally I am exercising my pass this month to buy some Emu oil for my scalp Oil Mix.  As per previous habit I will not be buying a litre of the stuff but will start with 100 ml to see how I get on with it.....
> 
> Keep checking in my fellow PJ sisters...... :2cool:



Hey StellaGirl, 

I wish you weren't across the pond. I also want to get some Emu oil. If we were in the same time zone we could work out a way to go in together on a bottle. 

Chaos, I'm thinking of using my pass on Joico K-Pak. Other than Nioxin, I've never used salon products. After reading up on K-Pak, I think it might work for me. And if I get it now, I can pick it up at a great price. Trade Secret and Ulta in my area still have some holiday gift sets on clearance. Yep, I've been window shopping.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm doing a good job of using up my stash.  The key for me has been zero buying of anything, even my cheapie VO5 cowashes.  

I used up my last VO5 Strawberries and Cream and I'm now using the last of my Activate that I've had for 18 months 

I have 2 tubes of Activate Hair Mask, 1.5 bottles of Hask Curly Burly Conditioner, 1.5 bottles of  HE Totally Twisted Conditioner, 1.5 jars of Yes to Carrots, .5 bottles of Humectress and zero protein conditioners - I don't think I really need any proteins right now.

Using the Curly Burly and Totally Twisted to co-wash.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Tell me about it ....
> 
> BTW ms_b_haven that list is going down.....!
> 
> PHEW .... how long was that !


 
I wanna jump on anything that ladies with beautiful hair have . I know that its just not the products that make the hair its more like what you do to get it there.
So now I buy what makes my hair feel good in general and stop all that jumping around stuff.

Yea its moving slowly but its moving.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

20Something said:


> If we do start doing reviews on Hits and Misses I'd like to start with saying.. #1 on my miss list is ApHOGEE Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer. One of the first products I bought and it continues to leave my hair greasy, and stiff. Tried it so many times so many ways.
> 
> Anyone else got a few items in their Miss box?
> 
> I was also thinking we should come on here and ask on here before we buy an item.. see if its worth it.


 
Miss for me is Vo5, that cramp sucks.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> My hair is a coconut (the Uk ladies will know what this means) bc it only seems to like white girl products... ....
> 
> * off to bed now*


 
Does that mean its AA hair but love so say white girl products?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> The splitting a bottle of stuff with people is such a good idea. At least if the product doesn't work, you only have half to use up. But I think that it would work best with people who were closer together geographically.
> 
> And the product reviews sound like a good idea!
> 
> ...


 
Lol.......How mean.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> i've been good, i'm trying to use up my many many many DCs and condishs! I told myself I wont buy the *Aubrey Organics White camellia condish till I've used up at least 3 conditioners*



Let me know when you are ready to buy this and maybe we can go halves?  Also I reguarly buy my vits and stuff from iHerb so might as well get it with a shipment.  





Chaosbutterfly said:


> The splitting a bottle of stuff with people is such a good idea. At least if the product doesn't work, you only have half to use up. But I think that it would work best with people who were closer together geographically.
> 
> And the product reviews sound like a good idea!
> 
> ...



At the bolded CB  



kasey said:


> Hey StellaGirl,
> 
> I wish you weren't across the pond. *I also want to get some Emu oil. *If we were in the same time zone we could work out a way to go in together on a bottle.
> 
> Chaos, *I'm thinking of using my pass on Joico K-Pak. *Other than Nioxin, I've never used salon products. After reading up on K-Pak, I think it might work for me. And if I get it now, I can pick it up at a great price. Trade Secret and Ulta in my area still have some holiday gift sets on clearance. Yep, I've been window shopping.



Not a big fan of this so if you want it you can have it and I will ship it to you with 100ml the EMU oil (I will just get 200ml instead) as well when that arrives.  You can return the favour next month by shipping me a Nexxus Clinicure Tester Kit (I'll pay for the product and you can handle the shipping or vice versa)?  Let me know if you're interested?

BTW just realised that I am already dreaming about how I want to use my pass next month 



biancaelyse said:


> I'm doing a good job of using up my stash.  The key for me has been zero buying of anything, even my cheapie VO5 cowashes.
> 
> I used up my last VO5 Strawberries and Cream and I'm now using the last of my Activate that I've had for 18 months
> 
> ...



 is that supposed to read 5 or 0.5???



ms_b_haven06 said:


> Does that mean its AA hair but love so say white girl products?



Yes basically my hair behaves like a coconut (i.e. black on the outside but white on the inside).  I have noticed that it loves the likes of Joico, Redken etc but is not so fond of ORS, Kercare etc.  Although it loves it some Mizani  (which I now realise is based on Redken products being both owned by L' Oreal which figures and explains why my hair also likes Matrix Biolage). 

When I have worked through my stash I will stick to these sorts of products and natural based products such as Giovanni, AO, Hairveda, Afroveda and Qhemet etc .

I think its because I have fine hair and AA hair products are loaded (unecessariy I feel) with mineral oils and very "heavy ingredients" which actually don't do much for the hair.  I also feel that sometimes we like to be comforted by heavy products but they do nothing for my hair.  Anyone with fine strands will know what I mean.  I am one of those rare type 4's who can get my hair pretty straight with just a blow dry.  A flat Iron for me = overkill + eventually bald.  Even my hairdresser told me to stop relaxing my hair as she felt it was totally pointless......


----------



## kasey (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Stella,

Thanks for offering to split the Emu oil, but I don't need it right now as I'm trying to use up a open containers of various oils (grape seed, wheatgerm, neem, carrot, apricot kernal etc.)  Now about the Joico products: If the Clinicure isn't readily available in the U.K., I'll look out for it for you. Can you give me your opinion of the K-Pak reconstructor? And tell me, do you like the Biolage Cera repair vials? Thanks.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

kasey said:


> Hey Stella,
> 
> Thanks for offering to split the Emu oil, but I don't need it right now as I'm trying to use up a open containers of various oils (grape seed, wheatgerm, neem, carrot, apricot kernal etc.)  Now about the Joico products: If the Clinicure isn't readily available in the U.K., I'll look out for it for you. Can you give me your opinion of the K-Pak reconstructor? And tell me, do you like the Biolage Cera repair vials? Thanks.




I am not overly fussed about the JOICO K-PAK  although I think its an okay medium protein treatment.  I suppose my main gripe might be bc I can't "feel" this working like AA products.  I mean there is no baking it in etc etc???  It might just be working and I don't know about it.  This product has received RAVE reviews here on LHCF but as we know that don;t mean ish bc we are all really here to find out what works for OUR hair to get to this --->>>

However I  me some the Joico Moisture recovery balm and the Matrix Cera repair stuff is really the biz.  Love that stuff too    It's most beneficial to NO LYE relaxed heads I think because it helps neutralise the calcium deposits left from the relaxer process. Its also great for dry hair which I can sometimes get.  I love them bc as I said earlier I have fine strands and I am not a fan of heavy condish'ers so these are great for me bc they provide moisture without all the weight.

I know that you can get Joico tester kits with a 50ml each of shampoo, condish and deep condish.  This allows you to try a range of products for $15.  I am really going to start looking into testers from now on so that worst case scenario if I am not overly fussed about them at least I have good holiday/ travel size products !

HTH's Kasey.  Any questions just ask....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm so proud of myself!
I just got a coupon from Sally's in the mail for free shipping on orders of $25 or more. I really wanted to buy some stuff from GVP, but I restrained myself and decided to buy supplies that I needed. 

I bought:
A set of towels
A terry cloth headband
A measuring beaker (My last lottabody fiasco taught me that I need to start measuring stuff out)
Rollersetting Bobby Pins (no more of those silver clips!!)
A firm boar bristle brush (to replace my old raggedy one)
A brush cleaner
New earrings for my cartilage (I keep on losing all my other ones )

Not a single product!  
On the downside, I just used up my January hair budget, which means that I can't use my pass. 
Do the passes roll over?


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 19, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Let me know when you are ready to buy this and maybe we can go halves?  Also I reguarly buy my vits and stuff from iHerb so might as well get it with a shipment.



Hey u know it's in the UK now right? 

It's on their website and other sites as well:

http://www.aubreyorganicsuk.co.uk/product-200-white-camellia-ultrasmoothing-conditioner.html

https://store.britishcurlies.co.uk/categories.php?category=Aubrey-Organics

https://store.britishcurlies.co.uk/categories.php?category=Aubrey-Organics

 I'm so bad lol


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm so proud of myself!
> I just got a coupon from Sally's in the mail for free shipping on orders of $25 or more. I really wanted to buy some stuff from GVP, but I restrained myself and decided to buy supplies that I needed.
> 
> I bought:
> ...



     BTW you trying it again ChaosButterfly....  :wink2: ......um I am not sure about this one.  I suppose if you didn't use your pass one month you should be allowed to use it the next.  Also given that you limit yourself to $25 a month then its not too bad if you rollover your pass cos the principle is still there so how about we say that passes can only be rolled over once and then they are lost forever?

Ladies lemme know what you think of this ....?



Mimi22 said:


> Hey u know it's in the UK now right?
> 
> It's on their website and other sites as well:
> 
> ...




Hey pusha   this is a support group and we don't like your type around here.....

No but for real thanks for sending me those links .  To think that a PJ like me did not know about that site.  Its like putting an alcoholic in a vintage wine cave I tell you.  




I am gonna have to be strong........


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Yes basically my hair behaves like a coconut (i.e. black on the outside but white on the inside). I have noticed that it loves the likes of Joico, Redken etc but is not so fond of ORS, Kercare etc. Although it loves it some Mizani  (which I now realise is based on Redken products being both owned by L' Oreal which figures and explains why my hair also likes Matrix Biolage).
> 
> When I have worked through my stash I will stick to these sorts of products and natural based products such as Giovanni, AO, Hairveda, Afroveda and Qhemet etc .
> 
> I think its because I have fine hair and AA hair products are loaded (unecessariy I feel) with mineral oils and very "heavy ingredients" which actually don't do much for the hair. I also feel that sometimes we like to be comforted by heavy products but they do nothing for my hair. Anyone with fine strands will know what I mean. I am one of those rare type 4's who can get my hair pretty straight with just a blow dry. A flat Iron for me = overkill + eventually bald. Even my hairdresser told me to stop relaxing my hair as she felt it was totally pointless......


 
I am too one that has very fine hair. I DC first b/c that very reason.... I dont need the conditoner weighting down my hair.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am too one that has very fine hair. I DC first b/c that very reason.... I dont need the conditoner weighting down my hair.




That's actually not a bad idea and kinda what I did this weekend as follows;

1. Pre-pooed for 30 mins with a hot tubie.
2. Then added the Joico K-PAK reconstructor and put hot turbie back on for 10 mins.
3. Shampooed with diluted CON and I then rinsed out and applied the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm + Matrix Cera Repair capsule and put my hot turbie on again and sat under my heat cap for 30 mins.
4. Rinsed out and added NTM as a leave in before sitting under hood dryer for 15 mins on low/ medium.

I really like the idea of pre-pooing with the Protein first.  I think it really strengthens your hair.  I also think I will keep diluting my shampoos as I think it really makes a diff to my scalp.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 19, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> is that supposed to read 5 or 0.5???


 
.5 as in 1/2

I don't have 5 bottles of anything, Thank God!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> .5 as in 1/2
> 
> I don't have 5 bottles of anything, Thank God!!



phew !!!  Cos that would take forever to get through....

*ETA:*  Btw ladies just a quick question.  I have a huge bottle of Mizani Phormula 7 Neutralising and Chelating shampoo (1 litre of which half the bottle is left).  

Do you think I could use it up as a "clarifying" shampoo or are they two completely different things ?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 19, 2010)

Used up some ORS Olive Oil cream last night.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 19, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> BTW you trying it again ChaosButterfly....  :wink2: ......um I am not sure about this one.  I suppose if you didn't use your pass one month you should be allowed to use it the next.  Also given that you limit yourself to $25 a month then its not too bad if you rollover your pass cos the principle is still there so how about we say that passes can only be rolled over once and then they are lost forever?
> 
> Ladies lemme know what you think of this ....?



..I had to ask!! Nothing wrong with asking!! 
And I think the rollover once policy is a good idea. 
Thanks! 





stellagirl76 said:


> phew !!!  Cos that would take forever to get through....
> 
> *ETA:*  Btw ladies just a quick question.  I have a huge bottle of Mizani Phormula 7 Neutralising and Chelating shampoo (1 litre of which half the bottle is left).
> 
> Do you think I could use it up as a "clarifying" shampoo or are they two completely different things ?



I think folks will disagree with me, but IMO, if a shampoo is strong enough to remove calcium deposits in the hair, it will surely be enough to strip off any cones or mineral oil.
I use a chelating shampoo as a clarifier (ORS Creamy Aloe) and it's worked fine for me in that capacity. I say go for it! 

But dang girl...why you bought a liter though?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 20, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> .5 as in 1/2
> 
> I don't have 5 bottles of anything, Thank God!!


 
I'm sorry to say I do have 5 jars of Cantu leave in and had 7 bottles of different VO5 shampoo. I'm down to 3 VO5 and still have 5 Cantu. I brought the VO5 because of coupon deal and the cantu because someone said they changed the forumula.  Well they still selling the same formula in my area so I got punk'd. I do have about 4 bottles of Giovanni direct leave in but it really cheap at TJ Max $4.99 compared to $6-8 I'm not ashame of that buy


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 20, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I think folks will disagree with me, but IMO, if a shampoo is strong enough to remove calcium deposits in the hair, it will surely be enough to strip off any cones or mineral oil.
> I use a chelating shampoo as a clarifier (ORS Creamy Aloe) and it's worked fine for me in that capacity. I say go for it!
> 
> But dang girl...why you bought a liter though?



See this is exactly what I was thinking.  Also I don't use that many styling products and I try to limit my use of Cones so I am hoping I can just use this as my Clarifier as I quite like this shampoo esp when I infuse it with some Peppermint it has a lovely cool tingly feeling on the scalp :cool3:.



ltown said:


> I'm sorry to say I do have 5 jars of Cantu leave in and had 7 bottles of different VO5 shampoo. I'm down to 3 VO5 and still have 5 Cantu. I brought the VO5 because of coupon deal and the cantu because someone said they changed the forumula.  Well they still selling the same formula in my area so I got punk'd. I do have about 4 bottles of Giovanni direct leave in but it really cheap at TJ Max $4.99 compared to $6-8 I'm not ashame of that buy




  5 Jars of Cantu, 7 Bottles of VO5 and 4 Bottles of Giovanni Direct Leave in. 

Btw Ltown I also got punked by the rumours about the CON shampoo however everytime I go to my local BSS there is than damn shampoo sticking its toungue out and staring at me .  Never again will I buy more than 1 of anything, if its gone its gone and I will just have to find something else. 

Anyway in other news.....  I have been looking at your list ltown and its the ish....  Do you plan on using all the more organic products such as the Hairveda/ Afroveda etc bc they have a limited life span.

Also are the Giovanni direct leave ins you have still the old formula.....  would you consider a swap or parting with some.... I was planning to try this stuff and people say the old formula (sans Aloe is good).....

*slips quietly out of post*....


----------



## Ltown (Jan 20, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> See this is exactly what I was thinking. Also I don't use that many styling products and I try to limit my use of Cones so I am hoping I can just use this as my Clarifier as I quite like this shampoo esp when I infuse it with some Peppermint it has a lovely cool tingly feeling on the scalp :cool3:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me to the bold. I don't like Hairveda and the only thing I like from Afroveda is the oils. I don't have lot of it, I brought the sample kit so there small jars/bottles. I have not used the sample custard jars but I'll swap or give it to you. So far I don't think the custards are for me, I tried miss jessie di nothing for but than again I'm was not fully natural so it maybe the relax ends. I'll be fully natural this weekend cutting the 2" in the front I've been holding on. I don't know what new's in giovanni but it's probably older since I've been getting it from TJ max, love it. Do you need some? I'm at work so I'll hit you back later(sneaking)


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 20, 2010)

ltown said:


> Me to the bold. I don't like Hairveda and the only thing I like from Afroveda is the oils. I don't have lot of it, I brought the sample kit so there small jars/bottles. I have not used the sample custard jars but I'll swap or give it to you. So far I don't think the custards are for me, I tried miss jessie di nothing for but than again I'm was not fully natural so it maybe the relax ends. I'll be fully natural this weekend cutting the 2" in the front I've been holding on. I don't know what new's in giovanni but it's probably older since I've been getting it from TJ max, love it. Do you need some? I'm at work so I'll hit you back later(sneaking)



Thanks ltown would be great to talk about the Giovanni later


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 20, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey pusha   this is a support group and we don't like your type around here.....
> 
> No but for real thanks for sending me those links .  To think that a PJ like me did not know about that site.  Its like putting an alcoholic in a vintage wine cave I tell you.
> 
> ...



Girl u know u aint gonna be no strong!!! LOL 

I forgot to add:

https://ironsunorganics.co.uk/shop/...JmzALg9KGq0WvrZhlgb&shop_param=cid=24&aid=70&


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just stopping by to show some love! Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 21, 2010)

Updated my list...have finished the Joico K-Pak reconstructor. I really like this, and would consider having this as my staple reconstructor between the hard protein treatments 

Mimi22 is a wicked woman...I really wanna try the White Camellia Conditioner...  (blows hard into a plastic bag!!!)


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2010)

sonia1965 said:


> Updated my list...have finished the *Joico K-Pak reconstructor.* I really like this, and would consider having this as my staple reconstructor between the hard protein treatments
> 
> Mimi22 is a wicked woman...I really wanna try the White Camellia Conditioner...  (blows hard into a plastic bag!!!)


Is this a leave in?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 22, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Is this a leave in?




Hey ms_b_haven06 its a protein treatment.

HTH's


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 22, 2010)

I cant believe i missed this I guess im going to join the next session!

I need to get rid of my stuff so i can start stocking up on staples, i know that sounds bad But i have finally found the right products for my hair so now i NEED to get rid of the bad/old stuff!


----------



## 30something (Jan 22, 2010)

^^ You can unofficially join.. we like the company

I used up my Hair one tea tree...

If anyone is looking to buy this in the future... 
If you wondering if it cleans, yes it does.. just like shampoo
The only thing I don't like about it.. is that it takes to long to foam. You have to follow the directions, which require you to pump 30-40 times, then work into a foam consistently.... this may take awhile........  With roommates erplexed and my own patients I can't spend that long in the shower washing hair. Other wise it was a pretty good product 

Giovanni Green tea trea is almost like the same thing, however it lather faster and smells way better. Oh and it also has no cones. It doesn't "condition", but that what i got all these conditioners for


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 22, 2010)

I also have a bunch of Jamila henna in my fridge. I'd like to commit to once a month so that I can get through it.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 22, 2010)

I already failed this challenge.  

This is the thing though...

See what had happened was  LMAO


----------



## 30something (Jan 22, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> I already failed this challenge.
> 
> This is the thing though...
> 
> See what had happened was  LMAO




Its a hard challenge 

Well what happened maybe we can learn from your mistake take

what you buy


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 22, 2010)

UpDaTe: I'm basically stagnant. I haven't bought anything but I'm not using up anything either. I'll probably co wash my weave and try to use up the rest of this tub of Lustersilk. I've had it since 2007.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 22, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> I cant believe i missed this I guess im going to join the next session!
> 
> I need to get rid of my stuff so i can start stocking up on staples, i know that sounds bad But i have finally found the right products for my hair so now i NEED to get rid of the bad/old stuff!



No worries PearlyCurly I will add you to the list.  Please fill in the required info (see the first page) . We could do with the extra support around these parts.  




Esq.2B said:


> I already failed this challenge.
> 
> This is the thing though...
> 
> See what had happened was  LMAO



what did you buy................... we promise we won't be upset ..... spank: )





loulou82 said:


> UpDaTe: I'm basically stagnant. I haven't bought anything but I'm not using up anything either. I'll probably co wash my weave and try to use up the rest of this tub of Lustersilk. I've had it since 2007.



Loulou you are not stagnant - just in progress.....  BTW is that Lustrasilk safe to use...... I say that because I already had a mishap with some spoiled product and it took a few weeks for my weave to recover....


----------



## Ltown (Jan 22, 2010)

Minor updates: and I keep finding thing. 

Conditioners
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner 
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein
Giovanni smooth as silk
Elasta DRP 
Giovanni Reconstructor
Biosilk smoothing 
Aphogee reconstructor
Aphogee 2 min
Sunsilk hyrda
Mill Creek biotin
Healthy sexy hair
aussie conditioner
Aussie 3min 
Yes to carrot mask
Yes to carrot conditioner
Herbal essense long
Hair one


Leave ins
Giovanni Direct leave in
Cantu shea leave in (5 left)
Infusion (gone)
healthy Sexy (gone
Neutrgena leave in
Rusk calm


Shampoo
VO 5 strawsberry and cream 
VO 5 tea therapy 
VO 5 clarify
VO 5 Herbal escape
Nature Made
Healthy sexy hair Pumpkin


Ayurveda
Amla
Hibiscus
Brahmi
Fenugreek
Maka
Shikaki

Moisturizer Oil
Afroveda Skikaki elixir
Afroveda Hibiscus
Afroveda Sunsilk
Afroved Priti
Vatika oil
Hairveda vatika 
carrot creme
Cantu strenthening
Hawaiian silky 14-1
Elasta Recovery

Custard
Afroveda totally twisted
Afroveda Curly custard
Cocolatte mask
Qhemet burdock root
Qhemet Amla heavy
Mizani H2O

Gel
Fantancia IC serum
Fantancia IC gel
Twist and lock

enhancer: 
wheat protein
silk protein 
__________________


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 22, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> I already failed this challenge.
> 
> This is the thing though...
> 
> *See what had happened was  LMAO*



LOL, whenever a story/excuse starts like that, you know it's going to be good. 

Anyway, don't feel too bad...if you only bought one thing, than you can just chalk it up to your monthly pass. 
If you bought more than one...well...addiction is a disease. 

What you bought though?


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 22, 2010)

20Something said:


> Its a hard challenge
> 
> Well what happened maybe we can learn from your mistake take
> 
> what you buy


 
Okay so basically I bought 3 bottles of Alagio Silk Obsessions Silk Leave-in Detangler, 1 bottle of Alterna Life Restore conditioner, 1 7oz bottle of Colortek Color Refresher Hair Repair conditioner, 1 bottle of Multiplicity Reflect Shine conditioner, and 1 professional sized bottle of Nexxus Emergencee.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 22, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> LOL, whenever a story/excuse starts like that, you know it's going to be good.
> 
> Anyway, don't feel too bad...*if you only bought one thing*, than you can just chalk it up to your monthly pass.
> If you bought more than one...well...addiction is a disease.
> ...


 
What if I bought 7 things. erplexed 

I posted my purchases in my above response. I needed the Emergencee though.  And the other items were $2 and $3 at Big Lots and Marshalls.  I couldn't pass them up!   The Alterna was $5 but that was an excellent price too.  You know I just couldn't leave it on the shelf.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 23, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Hey ms_b_haven06 its a protein treatment.
> 
> HTH's


What's the one that they have the knockoff for at Sally's, that you leave in?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 23, 2010)

Esq, don't feel bad we PJ can't help it. That why I only sign up for one session I would never last long. I love trying out products! That why I'm also in the PJ support group.


----------



## grow (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm just logging on now and 24 pages is a bit too much to read all of at this particular moment (on my way out the door).....

any ideas on how to use up the stash so as not to waste?

i don't use mineral oil products or petrolatum stuff any more, BUT i was thinking about relaxer time.....THEN i can use those things to coat my previously relaxed hair to stop overflow, right?
(since they are soooo good at blocking stuff from entering your hairshaft anyway, right)

waht about leftover hairspray....?
must have about 7 bottles of that.....what a pj....

thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 23, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm just logging on now and 24 pages is a bit too much to read all of at this particular moment (on my way out the door).....
> 
> any ideas on how to use up the stash so as not to waste?
> 
> ...


 

Shampoo can be used as bubble bath, shower gel, toilet bowl/bathtub cleanser etc.

Conditioner can be use as shaving cream.  

Other members will probably have some more good suggestions.


----------



## grow (Jan 23, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Shampoo can be used as bubble bath, shower gel, toilet bowl/bathtub cleanser etc.
> 
> Conditioner can be use as shaving cream.
> 
> Other members will probably have some more good suggestions.


 

THANK YOU Esq.2B!

i never thought about those uses! with the decision to stop using sls shampoo, i've got loads of the stuff....now it doesn't have to go to waste!

Thanks!

p.s. any ladies with ideas about the leftover hairspray?  i know that one is tough....a friend of mine told me i could set my hair with it, but i think it might be to drying on my hair as a setting lotion....has anyone tried this?


----------



## 30something (Jan 23, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Okay so basically I bought 3 bottles of Alagio Silk Obsessions Silk Leave-in Detangler, 1 bottle of Alterna Life Restore conditioner, 1 7oz bottle of Colortek Color Refresher Hair Repair conditioner, 1 bottle of Multiplicity Reflect Shine conditioner, and* 1 professional sized bottle of Nexxus Emergencee. *



Omg, I saw that today too.. it was hard to pass up too (its on my list tho...) ... don't ask why I was in a beauty supply store tho 

Don't worry! When you fall off the horse you just get back right on ... 
if you want too haha


----------



## 30something (Jan 23, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm just logging on now and 24 pages is a bit too much to read all of at this particular moment (on my way out the door).....
> 
> any ideas on how to use up the stash so as not to waste?
> 
> ...



Um Leave in I try to mix in with my lotions....
Conditioner I use to shave, one time I put Vo5 on the bottle of the bottle of my foot.. lol it made it smooth ... and not cracking from winter dryness 
Shampoos... body wash or cleaning surface like the sink leave it with a cool scent.. for like 6 hrs....

Hairspray, it depend but sometimes if it smells good i use it as air freshener ... if I don't like it

other wise I'd give it away, or trash it


----------



## kasey (Jan 23, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Okay so basically I bought 3 bottles of Alagio Silk Obsessions Silk Leave-in Detangler, 1 bottle of Alterna Life Restore conditioner, 1 7oz bottle of Colortek Color Refresher Hair Repair conditioner, 1 bottle of Multiplicity Reflect Shine conditioner, and 1 professional sized bottle of Nexxus Emergencee.



Nice haul Esq.2B...That Alagio sounds like good stuff!!! Makes me wanna stop by my Marshalls and Maxx this weekend. --c


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 23, 2010)

Checking in

I've used up my jojoba oil! Small victory  for me! whoo-hoo!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 24, 2010)

Update:
 Used up the following: Regis designline olive oil masque 01/24/10; Mastercuts vitamin_c c-pak treatment 01/24/10; Graham Webb halo high gloss rinse 01/24/10
another update:
Mastercuts vitamin_c co 01/25/10


----------



## PJaye (Jan 25, 2010)

grow said:


> THANK YOU Esq.2B!
> 
> i never thought about those uses! with the decision to stop using sls shampoo, i've got loads of the stuff....now it doesn't have to go to waste!
> 
> ...


 

I use hairspray to get certain stains out of carpet and fabrics.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a question due to a recent epiphany.  I really want to purchase a hair steamer for several reasons:

1.  I believe it would help alleviate the dryness I've been experiencing from the John Frieda rinses.
2.  My DC process would improve.
3.  The overall condition of my hair would improve.
4.  I would be able to tell which products work well for me and which do not.
5.  It would help with the use of all the products I possess - the corny ones would be given a boost by the steam.

So, my question is:  would buying a steamer be considered a disqualifying purchase according to the criterion of this challenge?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 25, 2010)

PJaye said:


> I have a question due to a recent epiphany. I really want to purchase a hair steamer for several reasons:
> 
> 1. I believe it would help alleviate the dryness I've been experiencing from the John Frieda rinses.
> 2. My DC process would improve.
> ...


 
No it not a product it's equipment and it investment that will last and give you longterm benefits. IMO


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't think a steamer would disqualify you..it's an appliance or a tool. The rules said nothing about appliances and tools. 
Besides...you can't use up a steamer. I think you should get one!

Also, I'm still confused about mine, so it would be nice to have a fellow newbie to steaming to compare notes with.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Still in the process of using up some stuff. Nothing is really near empty yet....


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm going to try and give some more product away especially the cheapie conditioners, and try to use up conditioner by combining some that are watery with thicker conditioners.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 26, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> What's the one that they have the knockoff for at Sally's, that you leave in?



Yeah I think Joico make a leave-in too.



20Something said:


> Omg, I saw that today too.. it was hard to pass up too (its on my list tho...) ... don't ask why I was in a beauty supply store tho
> 
> 
> Don't worry! When you fall off the horse you just get back right on ...
> if you want too haha



*Pass it up - you don't need it... cmon ladies lets get back on track.....
* 



kasey said:


> Nice haul Esq.2B...That Alagio sounds like good stuff!!! Makes me wanna stop by my Marshalls and Maxx this weekend. --c



There will be not stopping anywhere to line the pockets of TK MAXX or sally's c'mon ladies let focus we can do this....



Mimi22 said:


> Checking in
> 
> I've used up my jojoba oil! Small victory  for me! whoo-hoo!



 



morehairplease said:


> Update:
> Used up the following: Regis designline olive oil masque 01/24/10; Mastercuts vitamin_c c-pak treatment 01/24/10; Graham Webb halo high gloss rinse 01/24/10
> another update:
> Mastercuts vitamin_c co 01/25/10



 



PJaye said:


> I use hairspray to get certain stains out of carpet and fabrics.



You can use hairspray for that? 



PJaye said:


> So, my question is:  would buying a steamer be considered a disqualifying purchase according to the criterion of this challenge?



Steamers are cool  



ltown said:


> No it not a product it's equipment and it investment that will last and give you longterm benefits. IMO



Agree 




Chaosbutterfly said:


> *I don't think a steamer would disqualify you..it's an appliance or a tool. The rules said nothing about appliances and tools. *



Agree 



ltown said:


> *I'm going to try and give some more product away *especially the cheapie conditioners, and try to use up conditioner by combining some that are watery with thicker conditioners.



I did this and I think its a good idea.  A lot of our stuff has a shelf life and we can't use all of it in time so if you know you will never use bc you don't like it, just give it away 




Esq.2B said:


> Okay so basically I bought 3 bottles of Alagio Silk Obsessions Silk Leave-in Detangler, 1 bottle of Alterna Life Restore conditioner, 1 7oz bottle of Colortek Color Refresher Hair Repair conditioner, 1 bottle of Multiplicity Reflect Shine conditioner, and 1 professional sized bottle of Nexxus Emergencee.



WHY????????????????  C'mon girl ???????????

Anyways so tell us about the new stuff?  Do you like it?  That is some haul I tell you. Were you possessed or something?


----------



## 30something (Jan 26, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> *Pass it up - you don't need it... cmon ladies lets get back on track.....
> *



I was buying more applicator bottles (for my Chi silk infusion because I can never get just a dime size every time i try to get some product out I get more like a quarter size erplexed) and new JBCO that i used up  

Nothing new, I'm proud! And the store is WELL stocked... everything from Moroccan oil products to Salon products to Dominican hair products


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 26, 2010)

20Something said:


> I was buying more applicator bottles (for my Chi silk infusion because I can never get just a dime size every time i try to get some product out I get more like a quarter size erplexed) and new JBCO that i used up
> 
> Nothing new, I'm proud! *And the store is WELL stocked... everything from Moroccan oil products to Salon products to Dominican hair products*



Congrats on successfully defeating the demons! 

But about the store...is it in the Bronx?!
What store is that? I'm not gonna buy anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 26, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Congrats on successfully defeating the demons!
> 
> But about the store...is it in the Bronx?!
> What store is that? *I'm not gonna buy anything, I'm just curious.*




Yeah right !!!


----------



## PJaye (Jan 26, 2010)

*stellagirl76*  Yep, hairspray.  I was able to remove black ink from my beige carpet using hairspray.  Amazing, isn't it? 

*ltown*  Calling it an investment makes me feel less of a shopaholic.  Thanks for the advice!

*chaosbutterfly*  I've been taking "steamer notes" for the last two days.  I'm still confused about the distilled water vs tap water thing.  I will definitely need someone to compare notes with.

Nothing much to report on the "Use the Stash" front other than some uses here and there.  I am waiting until I've gone through 3+ products before I do another update.  I'm about to use some more products tonight since I am taking the plunge to straighten my hair (if you hear a thud, that's just me throwing the Maxiglide across the room ).


----------



## 30something (Jan 26, 2010)

Its in Mount Vernon in Westchester Forth ave, like half a mile from the end of the Bronx. Its the store with the purple banner thing, same side as Golden Krust. I love that store it even had the new silicon max with the pearl protien in it! I think they own another store on the block so sometimes its good to ask for something if you don't see it there.. they will send someone.

I WISH there was a really nice BSS in The Bronx.. if you know let me know .. not that I need to be knowing


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2010)

PJaye said:


> *stellagirl76* Yep, hairspray. I was able to remove black ink from my beige carpet using hairspray. Amazing, isn't it?
> 
> *ltown* Calling it an investment makes me feel less of a shopaholic. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> ...


 
Pjaye, you are welcome. I have a steamer and used both although I never had any problems with tap water I think it more of a natural healthy choice not to use mineral water. Some may have had their steamer clogged up. A gallon will last you a while depending on how much you steam. I don't fill it up and only steam for 30 min. I can't even sit that long under anything dryer or steamer.


----------



## Oyekade (Jan 27, 2010)

I am not officially in this challenge but I wanted to share that if you deep condition on dry hair, you tend to use more conditioner which will help you go through your products faster. That is what i have been doing and it has helped me decrease my conditioners stash a lot .


----------



## gn1g (Jan 27, 2010)

I am in, too many products to list.  I will try my hardest not to purchase more than 5 products during 2010, which means I only have 4 left and one of those has to be the miracle leave in products.  sigh meaning I have 3 products left for the duration of the year.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 27, 2010)

I cowashed last night and used up 1/3 of a bottle of VO5.

I have some pretty new ponytail holders to my goal is to cowash at least 3 days a week to use up more conditioner.  I should be able to go through at least a bottle a week if not more.

I gave some of my shampoo bars to anothe LHCF member for her to sample.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 27, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Yeah right !!!



I'm serious!  Kind of. 



20Something said:


> Its in Mount Vernon in Westchester Forth ave, like half a mile from the end of the Bronx. Its the store with the purple banner thing, same side as Golden Krust. I love that store it even had the new silicon max with the pearl protien in it! I think they own another store on the block so sometimes its good to ask for something if you don't see it there.. they will send someone.
> 
> I WISH there was a really nice BSS in The Bronx.. if you know let me know .. not that I need to be knowing



Lol, I googled it and I couldn't find it...I'll look some more when I come back from work. Do you know the name of the store?
And that's what I'm going to be doing this spring break...trying to locate a good, well-stocked, BSS in the Bronx. I know there has to be at least one; it just doesn't make sense going to Brooklyn/Manhattan for some conditioner. 
I love hair product, but not that much.


----------



## grow (Jan 27, 2010)

ok, i'm co-washing to try to use up these loads of conditioner....and doing so twice a week for as long as my schedule permits...!


----------



## 30something (Jan 27, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm serious!  Kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I Know its like everything good for hair is in brooklyn/Manhattan. I'm to lazy for trains, I'd probably fall asleep while trying to get to BK and wake up back at the Bronx. If you find one let me know ...... 

I forgot the name of the place , but it has like a purple banner. I don't know if you ever been to 4th ave in mount veron, NY but they have tons of BSS so.. If one stores doesn't have something the other might. Bed Bath and beyond in Mount Veron is also well stocked on hair products... they also have a TJ Maxx in same center.. Ok maybe i should stop.. sound like im telling you were to score crack.


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 27, 2010)

bronx has tons of bss well stocked---

4th ave in mt vernon---has just about everything HAIRCARE you can think of for hair--i mean everything
whiteplains road off 233rd street as well

if you really want the good stuff as in all products and everything--go to Harmons its in Westchester off quaker ridge road...


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 27, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm serious!  Kind of.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2010)

Um I mess up and brought some products, wait before I get in trouble. I brought some detangler to send to my sister and it was 2/$10 at Sally so of course I'll keep one for myself. I just completed my transition to natural last week and it hard, hard trying to figure out the right products


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 27, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Loulou you are not stagnant - just in progress.....  BTW is that Lustrasilk safe to use...... I say that because I already had a mishap with some spoiled product and it took a few weeks for my weave to recover....



Well I used it up before I saw this post.  Thanks for the heads up though. My weave wasn't affect by it, thank goodness. I have some other products from 2008 but they're in the fridge. I'll use them up next.


----------



## 30something (Jan 29, 2010)

perfect28 said:


> bronx has tons of bss well stocked---
> 
> 
> whiteplains road off 233rd street as well


  Thanks soo much




So... I'm just curious ladies... What did you buy with your month pass this month? and are you happy with it?

 I wasted mine on something I didn't even need or like  total impulse buy.. 
IC Fantasia Heat protectant serum... I like Chi Silk infusion better 
Not happy with that purchase


----------



## kasey (Jan 29, 2010)

ltown said:


> I brought some detangler to send to my sister and it was 2/$10 at Sally so of course I'll keep one for myself. I just completed my transition to natural last week and it hard, hard trying to figure out the right products


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 29, 2010)

20Something said:


> OMG I Know its like everything good for hair is in brooklyn/Manhattan. I'm to lazy for trains, I'd probably fall asleep while trying to get to BK and wake up back at the Bronx. If you find one let me know ......
> 
> I forgot the name of the place , but it has like a purple banner. I don't know if you ever been to 4th ave in mount veron, NY but they have tons of BSS so.. If one stores doesn't have something the other might. Bed Bath and beyond in Mount Veron is also well stocked on hair products... they also have a TJ Maxx in same center.. Ok maybe i should stop.. sound like im telling you were to score crack.



LOL. Thanks! I'll ask my mom...she's always at Mount Vernon buying something. She'll probably know exactly which shop you're talking about, especially if the awning is bright.

And yeah...it does. But it's good to know where the crack is being sold. That way I can avoid such evil places. 




perfect28 said:


> bronx has tons of bss well stocked---
> 
> 4th ave in mt vernon---has just about everything HAIRCARE you can think of for hair--i mean everything
> whiteplains road off 233rd street as well
> ...



Muahaha, thanks! 



stellagirl76 said:


>



You know I was just kidding...I won't be buying anything until we're allowed. Forreal.  Ahaha, I made you look.




20Something said:


> Thanks soo much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come you don't like the IC Fantasia?

And I'm saving up my January pass to use next month. I'm going to buy Joico Clinicure shampoo with it, to save my bald head. 
 I still don't know what I'm going to use my February pass on though. Maybe some Nexxus Keraphix. I'm a sucker for a good reconstructor; my hair loves protein.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 29, 2010)

Now that the Lustersilk is done I can start on my liter-sized Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 30, 2010)

The minute Feb 1st rolls round that Joico Clinicure kit is going into my basket !!!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2010)

It's snowing here so I've done alot of using products and will try IDareToHair technique using up the stash.  I mixed up a DC of AOWC, AM with honeyquat for my steamer, empty the bottles into one jar which will allow me two more DC this weeks.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 30, 2010)

ltown said:


> It's snowing here so I've done alot of using products and will try IDareToHair technique using up the stash.  I mixed up a DC of AOWC, AM with honeyquat for my steamer, empty the bottles into one jar which will allow me two more DC this weeks.




That's actually not a bad idea........... ummmm......


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

20Something said:


> So... I'm just curious ladies... What did you buy with your month pass this month? and are you happy with it?
> 
> I wasted mine on something I didn't even need or like total impulse buy..
> IC Fantasia Heat protectant serum... I like Chi Silk infusion better
> Not happy with that purchase


 
I havent bought anything and I wanna keep it like that for the rest of this challenge. Heck I am having a hard enought time using the products I got now, so I dont need anymore.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am going to try to up my DCs to 2x/wk and see if I can get some of this stuff out the way. Or either I will go back up to my DC and cowash 1x/wk each. Mmmm I think I will go with the last one.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't used any free passes.  I am acting as if there aren't any so that I don't "justify" an unnecessary purchases.  If something breaks or gets spilled, I will activate my TJTDB button.


----------



## kasey (Jan 31, 2010)

For the month of January, my product usage includes three bottles of supplements (amino acids, iron, hydrolyzed collagen), a 2 oz jar of sulfur cream and a 8 oz bottle of scalp cleansing rinse. The product usage is a surprise, considering I did the whole pretreat, cleansing and DCing just about every other day. 

However, I think I'm on target to use a lot more stash in February. I reorganized yesterday and I found that I have several 1/4 filled bottles of product that I can introduce to my regi over the next few weeks. My plan is to finish up the open containers, but also use products within the same line. I've got a few shampoo/condish, condish/leave-in pairs that will work with my no-cone Veda-inspired regi.

Since I rejoined LHCF last October and started my personal Veda challenge in November, I've noticed less breakage. However, super LHCF-style growth still seems to be elusive. I'll wait until the the end of March to do an evaluation.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm gonna take new pics of my stash because the old ones are outdated.


----------



## Jenn22588 (Feb 1, 2010)

I need to add a few samples that I purchased b4 the challenge and forgot when I took pics. I didn't purchase any products in January but I did get a new Denman with my $5 Sally's coupon. I also bought a hairagmi. its a slap bracelet for ur hair. 

I'm thinkin about keepin my hair stretched for a while cuz I've had way too many single strand knots. I don't want a setback. my hair is almost at the top of my bra stretched (< 1/4"). So I'm not sure how much product will get used up in february.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Yeah I think Joico make a leave-in too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LMBO!!!!       I think I waaaas possessed!!! erplexed

I was out of town on a business trip and I saw the Alagio stuff at Big Lots.  It was sooo cheap and it looked soooo good.  I just had to have it. 


The other stuff was really cheap too.  Like $2-$5 in Marshalls (or was it TJ Maxx?).  I "needed" the Nexxus Emergencee to do my monthly treatment (eventhough I still had another application left from my last bottle). 

Idk what got into me. 

Plus I purchased a liter bottle of TIGI Dumb Blonde Reconstructor this weekend at Marshalls.  It was a good deal.  You know I couldn't resist.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 1, 2010)

Oyekade said:


> I am not officially in this challenge but I wanted to share that if you deep condition on dry hair, you tend to use more conditioner which will help you go through your products faster. That is what i have been doing and it has helped me decrease my conditioners stash a lot .


 
Maybe I'll do this w/ my Alterna Hemp Hydrate because I don't think I like it anymore.  There's a lot of slip when it's wet but it doesn't leave my hair moist as long as some other products.  Or maybe it's because I don't have a fresh relaxer.  Either way, I'm gonna try this.  Hopefully it works because I have about 8 bottles of this stuff to use up.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 1, 2010)

kasey said:


> Nice haul Esq.2B...That Alagio sounds like good stuff!!! Makes me wanna stop by my Marshalls and Maxx this weekend. --c


 
Thaanks 

The Alagio is in Big Lots though, not TJXX/Marshalls.  You know, just in case you needed to know.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> Maybe I'll do this w/ my Alterna Hemp Hydrate because I don't think I like it anymore. There's a lot of slip when it's wet but it doesn't leave my hair moist as long as some other products. Or maybe it's because I don't have a fresh relaxer. Either way, I'm gonna try this. Hopefully it works because I have about 8 bottles of this stuff to use up.


8 bottles, you should sell some!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm starting to feel my PJism spilling over into other stuff.
When I was just indulging it, it confined itself to hair products, but it's starting to creep into nail stuff, which I never really cared about until recently.
I need to just freeze my Visa card in a block of ice and leave it at that.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 1, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> LMBO!!!!       I think I waaaas possessed!!! erplexed
> 
> I was out of town on a business trip and I saw the Alagio stuff at Big Lots.  It was sooo cheap and it looked soooo good.  I just had to have it.
> 
> ...




Ladies I think an intervention is needed here.  Repeat after me ;

My name is Esq.2B and I am a PJ.  I have attempted to be clean not for......





ltown said:


> 8 bottles, you should sell some!



    Who has 8 bottles of what and why???




Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm starting to feel my PJism spilling over into other stuff.
> When I was just indulging it, it confined itself to hair products, but it's starting to creep into nail stuff, which I never really cared about until recently.
> *I need to just freeze my Visa card in a block of ice and leave it at that.*




I know how you feel I have recently started buying more make up and nail polishes, although not nearly as much as hair prods.

I am really liking this challenge,  I feel like I found some of my staples (the Joico products).  You were right about the K-PAK Chaos.  My hair tells me I need to get back on it after about every 5 - 6 days towards wash day so it is kinda slapping me in the face by the weekends !!! 

I think when I have worked through more stuff I am going to try some of the AO products and the Giovanni products.  i-Herb is doing good prices on these prods at the moment.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Ladies I think an intervention is needed here. Repeat after me ;
> 
> My name is Esq.2B and I am a PJ. I have attempted to be clean not for......
> 
> ...


 
Me too, maybe it just that we found our staple or product we like for our hair and now we can focus on beauty product needs. I'm back on the nail polish kick and changing colors every weeks is neat.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 1, 2010)

Success Story:

I cowashed every other day for the past week and used up 1 full bottle of VO5 conditioner and finished off 3 other partial bottles.

At this rate I can use up all my stuff in about 4-6 weeks 

I bought some travel sized bottles and I am bottling up smaller bottles of my Dr.Bronner's liquid soap to give away.

I feel so much better!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait, what did yall say about Joico K-pak?    I've been wanting to try it (assuming you guys are talking about the reconstructor), but I'm going to wait until I use up at least 2 bottles of reconstructor.  (((sigh)))


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 1, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm starting to feel my PJism spilling over into other stuff.
> When I was just indulging it, it confined itself to hair products, but it's starting to creep into nail stuff, which I never really cared about until recently.
> I need to just freeze my Visa card in a block of ice and leave it at that.



Don't feel bad; I am the same way.

I go through 3 pj phases: hair, makeup, and nails.  I'm out of my make-up pj phase (for now).  I'm slowly creeping back into the nails phase.  I'm trying to stay out of the hair phase.

Sometimes, I think I should just give up on trying to stop being a pj.  Being a pj with beauty products just comes natural to me.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 1, 2010)

ltown said:


> Me too, maybe it just that we found our staple or product we like for our hair and now we can focus on beauty product needs. I'm back on the nail polish kick and changing colors every weeks is neat.



ITA... but isn't that a nice thing that we can now do other beauty stuff with the money we are saving.  I also feel like I leave my hair alone a lot more now and just do what needs to be done as opposed to obsessing about what to buy or try next.  



biancaelyse said:


> Success Story:
> 
> I cowashed every other day for the past week and used up 1 full bottle of VO5 conditioner and finished off 3 other partial bottles.
> 
> ...




  Looking good 




Esq.2B said:


> Wait, what did yall say about Joico K-pak? I've been wanting to try it (assuming you guys are talking about the reconstructor), but I'm going to wait until I use up at least 2 bottles of reconstructor. (((sigh)))




Esq.2B shame on you for even considering that K-PAK after your recent shenanigans 




Priss Pot said:


> Don't feel bad; I am the same way.
> 
> I go through 3 pj phases: hair, makeup, and nails. I'm out of my make-up pj phase (for now). I'm slowly creeping back into the nails phase. I'm trying to stay out of the hair phase.
> 
> Sometimes, I think I should just give up on trying to stop being a pj. Being a pj with beauty products just comes natural to me.




Hey Priss Pott so nice to have you stop by 

Btw you look so pretty in your siggie pic


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 1, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> Success Story:
> 
> I cowashed every other day for the past week and used up 1 full bottle of VO5 conditioner and finished off 3 other partial bottles.
> 
> ...



I think I'm about to start co-washing every other day too, especially since I work out.  Some products I don't want to use up right away though; I actually want them to last me, like my TIGI Moisture Maniac.

I may start off with these excess conditioners that I have, like DevaCare One Conditioner and then move onto Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 1, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Ladies I think an intervention is needed here.  Repeat after me ;
> 
> My name is Esq.2B and I am a PJ.  I have attempted to be clean not for......
> 
> ...



Ahahaha! I told you about that K-Pak. Smh, slandering its good name.
I'm really glad that you actually do like it though. 




Esq.2B said:


> Wait, what did yall say about Joico K-pak?    I've been wanting to try it (assuming you guys are talking about the reconstructor), but I'm going to wait until I use up at least 2 bottles of reconstructor.  (((sigh)))



LOL. I hope you really stay away from it though! You may need more than an intervention; I think you need an exorcism!! 



ltown said:


> Me too, maybe it just that we found our staple or product we like for our hair and now we can focus on beauty product needs. I'm back on the nail polish kick and changing colors every weeks is neat.



That makes sense. 
And about the color changing, yeahh!! I've been lurking in the Nail Fanatic thread, and I love how often everyone changes up their colors. I see you in there too. 

I'm so excited to be able to do that...like give myself manicures like that. I stopped growing and painting my nails two years ago, so right now, I have no nail polish. I just have one file, some cuticle oil, and a buffer. I have some orders coming in though, so soon I'll have some colors. I've been looking at all the nail blogs making lists of what colors I like. I'm telling you...it's another addiction. I can feel it. ;_;

ETA: Priss Pot, I love your siggy picture. You're so pretty.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 2, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> Success Story:
> 
> I cowashed every other day for the past week and used up 1 full bottle of VO5 conditioner and finished off 3 other partial bottles.
> 
> ...


 
Good idea, I'm going to start back co washing more  I stop because of the weather and that is the only reason I have a stash of cheapie conditioners. I'm always going to have a stash of the good stuff  Stellagirl76


----------



## lolascurls (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I need this!
I was thinking I won't buy any new products until July. 
So far, I need to use up alot of conditioners I have lying about half-full.
I also have a big bottle of Rusk Sensories Smoother leave-in to give away (I'm in the UK, ladies). I used up one of these over the end of last year and I CANNOT go through the other one! 
I also have to use up my elasta QP mango butter as I am still waiting for my Afroveda Vata collection and hair butters mini collection to arrive. 
Imuat look through my closet for a more thorough assessment of my hair product status. 

*off to search*


----------



## 30something (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey ladies.. was thinking I need to get ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner because I'm starting to realize that my hair loves protein (don't know why , every time I go on a moisture only/heavy diet, i always get stretchy hair.. and fast)

Anyone had any good experience with it? or any other suggestions


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 3, 2010)

20Something said:


> Hey ladies.. was thinking I need to get ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner because I'm starting to realize that my hair loves protein (don't know why , every time I go on a moisture only/heavy diet, i always get stretchy hair.. and fast)
> 
> Anyone had any good experience with it? or any other suggestions




I have not used it.  I like the 2 minute thingy and liked it but as far as the leave in nope sorry.  But I am sure some of the ladies here will pipe up  !!!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 5, 2010)

where is everyone? 

One more month for me

All red is gone


*Conditioners*
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein
Silicon Mix Conditioner(gone)
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein
Giovanni smooth as silk
Elasta DRP 
Giovanni Reconstructor
Biosilk smoothing 
Aphogee reconstructor
Aphogee 2 min
Sunsilk hyrda
Mill Creek biotin
Healthy sexy hair
aussie conditioner
Aussie 3minYes to carrot mask
Yes to carrot conditioner
Herbal essense
Hair one


*Leave ins*
Giovanni Direct leave in
Cantu shea leave in (5 left)
Infusion (gone)
healthy Sexy (gone
Neutrgena leave in
Rusk calm


*Shampoo*
VO 5 strawsberry and cream (gone)
VO 5 tea therapy (2 left)
VO 5 clarify
VO 5 Herbal escape
Nature Made
Healthy sexy hair Pumpkin



Ayurveda
Amla
Hibiscus
Brahmi
Fenugreek
Maka
Shikaki(gone)


*Moisturizer Oil*
Afroveda Skikaki elixir
Afroveda Hibiscus
Afroveda Sunsilk
Afroved Priti
Vatika oil
Hairveda vatika  gone
carrot creme
Cantu strenthening
Hawaiian silky 14-1
Elasta Recovery

Custard
Afroveda totally twisted
Afroveda Curly custard
Cocolatte mask
Qhemet burdock root(gone)
Qhemet Amla heavy


Gel
Fantancia IC serum
Fantancia IC gel
Twist and lock

enhancer: 
wheat protein
silk protein


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^  We're here.

I think the PJ's have spilled their PJism elsewhere into makeup and nails....


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 5, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^  We're here.
> 
> I think the PJ's have *spilled *their* PJism elsewhere into makeup* and nails....


co-signing


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
ION Color Defense Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Crème of Nature Nourishing Conditioner (2/5/10)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Suave Humectent

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23 (1/17/10)
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Amla Lite
Vatika Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel

***Used up my CON while DCing***

I have been slacking on my hair b/c of school, I need to find a good routine that works for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am finna start going down the list on these things LOL.....
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner will be nxt since this is the nxt DC on the list.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Lawd there is another product rave and I am trying so hard to resist...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10088096#post10088096


----------



## 30something (Feb 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Oh Lawd there is another product rave and I am trying so hard to resist...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10088096#post10088096



Oh no
Is it the Wen or the LTR?
If you watch the Wen instructional DVD on youtube you'll find it takes quiet a bit of time to wash the hair verse traditional shampoo, because you have to wait until it starts  to foaming



Look at the instructional video.. Starts at 3 mins, look like a lot of manipulation, esp the raking and pulling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv-HfMT9Hao&feature=related


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^  We're here.
> 
> *I think the PJ's have spilled their PJism elsewhere into makeup and nails.... :lol*:




We need some professional help...why we always gotta buy stuff?! 



stellagirl76 said:


> Oh Lawd there is another product rave and I am trying so hard to resist...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10088096#post10088096



I got my LTR, and Wen has never interested me. So , rave reviews. 


Also, wow congrats ltown and ms. B!!
You guys are really getting through stuff! I guess because you all are co-washers?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 6, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> We need some professional help...why we always gotta buy stuff?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hold the congrats Chaosbutterfly, I just ordered some products. I sitting here in this snow storm board looking at all the sales on juicy natural products. 

I'm not going to make it to next month


----------



## Jenn22588 (Feb 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^  We're here.
> 
> I think the PJ's have spilled their PJism elsewhere into makeup and nails....



The last time I was in Target I had to walk past the hair aisles. It was so hard to just walk past so I ended up going down the aisle plus the aisles before and after. I ended up getting lip gloss (like I need another) and bath products. I am supposed to be on a personal challenge to narrow down my bath and face products and get staples but my skin is so dry with this winter air so I needed different products. No more hair or bath products until I finish what I have (unless there's an emergency )


----------



## kasey (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow Stella!!! I'm really impressed with all the stuff you have sold? Have you made enough money to purchase your steamer?


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^  We're here.
> 
> I think the PJ's have spilled their PJism elsewhere into makeup and nails....



 Umm... yeah.  I'm into having really pretty feet at the moment. But at least nail polish and spa tools are on the cheaper end. I can even use the oils that were originally intended for my hair on my nails and toes.


----------



## kasey (Feb 6, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Umm... yeah.  I'm into having really pretty feet at the moment. But at least nail polish and spa tools are on the cheaper end. I can even use the oils that were originally intended for my hair on my nails and toes.



Me too...I've been using a castor oil/sulfur mix that I made for my hair to soften my feet and heels. It's a keeper.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 6, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Umm... yeah.  I'm into having really pretty feet at the moment. But at least nail polish and spa tools are on the cheaper end. I can even use the oils that were originally intended for my hair on my nails and toes.





kasey said:


> Me too...I've been using a castor oil/sulfur mix that I made for my hair to soften my feet and heels. It's a keeper.



Me three! I use sweet almond oil to soak my cuticles and nails. And I use my shea butter blend on my hands and feet.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

I used a pass yesterday but brought more than one. But I used up three product today, mixing ayurveda powders with conditioners. I'm remove things from the list looks better


*Conditioners*
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner
Mills Creek Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Neutragena Triple Moisture Mask
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein
Joico K Pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor (protein
Elasta DRP 
Giovanni Reconstructor
Biosilk smoothing 
Aphogee reconstructor
Aphogee 2 min
Mill Creek biotin
Yes to carrot conditioner
Herbal essense
Hair one


*Leave ins*
Giovanni Direct leave in
Cantu shea leave in (5 left)gone
Infusion 
Neutrgena leave in
Rusk calm


*Shampoo*
VO 5 tea therapy (2 left)
VO 5 clarify
VO 5 Herbal escape
Nature Made(gone)


Ayurveda
Amla
Hibiscus
Brahmi
Fenugreek

*Moisturizer Oil*
Afroveda Skikaki elixir
Afroveda Hibiscus
Afroveda Sunsilk
Afroved Priti
Vatika oil
carrot creme
Cantu strenthening
Hawaiian silky 14-1
Elasta Recovery

Custard
Afroveda totally twisted
Afroveda Curly custard
Cocolatte mask
Qhemet Amla heavy


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey ladies, how you all doing.  This week has been a quiet week for me on the hair front.  I am at the end of my sew in and taking it town tomorrow, so thought I might as well DC when I take it down.

I went swimming a few times this week as I knew I was at the end of my sew in hair (after 4 months - this Goddess Remi is holding up quite well ).  So anyway I have been using my condishes as cowashes after swimming (and a little diluted Nexxus Aloe rid before hand).

Hair is not looking its best after my swimming sessions (I think this hair does not like chlorine).

Anyway this week I have used up my Aussie 3 minute miracle and I am now at the bottom of my Humectress.  I actually really liked the Aussie 3 minute stuff    I will probably get completely down to the end of that when I wash and DC....  Btw It actually is  a good product for the price and apparently can be used as a DC...

I am also making my oil scalp mix tomorow for my Castor Oil challange.   I have been using it mixed with whatever I have thus far but I now mave my Emu Oil.... I am also thinking what to spend my pass on this month..... I can't decide on Nioxin Follicle Booster or Joico Clinicure.....???

Finally I also bought a 2oz sample of Mega Tek   ........ I feel so guilty.....  I just got into a frenzy reading all the MT threads and before I knew it I was clicking buy it now and entering my PayPal details....blush:






Chaosbutterfly said:


> Me three! I use sweet almond oil to soak my cuticles and nails. And I use my shea butter blend on my hands and feet.



Me too  



Chaosbutterfly said:


> We need some professional help...why we always gotta buy stuff?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yay well done ladies !!!  I so need help aslo my makeup spending has gone completely crazy.  My DH commented the other day that I seemed to have a lot of eye-shadows 



kasey said:


> Wow Stella!!! I'm really impressed with all the stuff you have sold? Have you made enough money to purchase your steamer?




Yay - isn't it cool !!!  - I have made about 1,000 GBP (about $1,500) on selling stuff around the house so far on eBay and other free ad sites and I still have so much more to sell !!!

I also have a Prada wallet that I have never used still in its fancy packaging.  I am thinking of selling it, but have heard of so many eBay horror stories of people selling stuff and then money being withdrawn back from their PayPal account .... Ladies have you had exp of selling high value items on eBay?



ltown said:


> I used a pass yesterday but brought more than one. But I used up three product today, mixing ayurveda powders with conditioners. I'm remove things from the list looks better
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow ltown    - that is looking AMAZING !!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 7, 2010)

20Something said:


> Oh no
> Is it the Wen or the LTR?
> If you watch the Wen instructional DVD on youtube you'll find it takes quiet a bit of time to wash the hair verse traditional shampoo, because you have to wait until it starts  to foaming
> 
> ...




Just seen this video and so glad I did not succumb... that looks like WAY too much work.  I look forward to my wash and DC days.... that ish right there could traumatize me forever....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 7, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Yay - isn't it cool !!!  - I have made about 1,000 GBP (about $1,500) on selling stuff around the house so far on eBay and other free ad sites and I still have so much more to sell !!!



WOW, CONGRATS!!
That's so much money!! Think of all the products you could buy with that! 



Also, my shea butter mixture is gone. It's been really cold over here with the snow storm, and there's very little heat in my room, so I took my shea butter mixture to the kitchen to warm and soften it up. There's a radiator in there, so I left the butter next to it. It was there overnight, and when I came back in the morning to get it, it was gone! Smh, why they took my shea butter?!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 7, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> WOW, CONGRATS!!
> That's so much money!! Think of all the products you could buy with that!
> 
> 
> ...




I hope your roomie (the one with the relaxer mishap) did not eat it thinking it was butter.  Boy then she'll really be giving you the side-eye....

Actually come to think of it she is probably pre-pooing or moisturising with it as we speak....


----------



## Jenn22588 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm reposting my list because I had to add quite a few samples that I ordered before the challenge started. I'm almost finished with a poo and DC. I think I may poo again mid-week just to get rid of them. 

*Shampoos* 
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture	
Nexxus Phyto Organics Theratin Extreme Moisture	
KMS Daily Fixx clarifying	
Tresemme Moisture Rich	
Garnier Fructis Moisture Works	
Vitamin Hydrating Noni Berry & Lemongrass	
Nexxus Pep'R'Mint shampoo (in leavein pic)	

*Conditioners* 
Queen Helene Cholesterol	
Nexxus Humectress	
Pantene Curls	
VO5 	
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa	
Vitamin Hydrating Noni Berry & Lemongrass	
Vitamin Smoothing Mangosteen & Yogurt finished 1/25/10 
Vitamin  Nutritional Acai Berry & Guava	
Garnier Fructis Moisture Works	x3
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration	
Aveda Smooth Infusion	
Nutrine Garlic Conditioner	
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine	
Garnier Fructis Length & Strength finished 1/4/10  
Aussie Moist	
Organix Coconut Milk	
Suave Humectant	
Suave coconut	
Giovanni Tea Tree sample	
Giovanni Smooth as Silk sample	

*Treatments	*
Joico K-pak Intense Hydrator	
Joico K-pak Reconstruct	
Organix Coconut milk self heating oil	
Aussie 3 minute miracle	
Motions Silk Penetrating deep conditioned finished 2/6/10
Motions CPR finished 2/17/10 
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol	x2
GVP Joico K-pak Reconstructor	
Roux Porosity Control sample	
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture treatment sample	
Natural Instincts Color treat conditioner	x2
ApHogee 2 step protein treatment sample	
Aveeno moisture shampoo and conditioner sample	
Biolage Conditioning balm and Hydrating shampoo samples	
Nexxus Phyto Organics Theratin & Humectin sample	
GVP Paul Mitchell The Detangler	
Bragg Liquid Aminos	
Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive restructuring treatment	(in leave in pic)
Elasta QP DPR-11 (not pictured)	
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask	finished 2/10/10
Burts Bees Pre shampoo treatment	
John Frieda clear gloss	

*Leave-ins and others* 
Rusk Smoother Leave-in	
Lottabody Wrap & Tap	
Maxius Cli-Max Leave-n	
Rusk Str8	
African Pride Leave-in Conditioner	
Motions Leave-in finsihed 1/13/10	
Aveda Finishing gloss spray	
Chi silk infusion	
Kinky Curly Knot Today	
Kinky Curly Curling Custard	
Cantu shea butter leave-in	
ORS Olive Oil Spray	
Fantasia IC gel with sparkles	x2
Motions Foaming wrap lotion	x2
Nexxus Phyto Organics OmniStyler design liquid	
Beyond the Zone Straight Shot	
Redken power tame 16 Intense Straightening Balm	
Sabino Moisture Block 	
Wave Nouveau Smooth Edges gel	
Aveda Brilliant Anti-Humectant pomade	
Aveda Brilliant Humectant pomade	
KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Glossifier	
DevaCurl moisture lock set it free	
Optimum Oil Therapy either hair & scalp quencher or dry hair healer (no label)	
Maxius Beyond straight	
Infusium 23 hair spray	
African Pride Braid spray	
Motions color return conditioner	
CHI 44 Iron Guard	
Maxius Serum	
Sulfur 8 braid spray	
Sulfur 8 anti-dandruff hair & scalp conditioner 	
vegetable glycerin	
Qhemet Karkady Tea Replenishing mist	

*Oils & Butters	*
a few oils (rosemary, peppermint, lavendar, vitamin e)	
shea butter	
Castor Oil	
Elasta QP Mango butter	
Dr. Miracle's Hot Gro	x2
Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream 2 oz finished 1/27/10 
Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee 2 oz	
Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream 2 oz	
Qhemet Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm 2 oz	
Qhemet Castor & Moringa softenin serum 2oz	
Afroveda Hemp Seed Butter	
Shikakai Hair Growth Elixir 2oz	
SunSilk Citrus Hair Oil 2oz	
Priti Bodhi Rice Bran Hair Oil 2 oz	
Hibiscus Hair Infusion 2 oz	

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products* 
Brahmi oil	
Dabur Vatika oil	
Dabur Amla oil	
Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay (Benonite)	
Shikkai powder	
Henna powder (not pictured)	

*Styling products* 
Pantene anti frizz curl shaper	
Finesse curl defining mousse 	
Garnier Fructis curl scultping cream gel (1 finished 1/19/10)	x2
Got2b SO Smooth smoothing serum anti frizz treatment 	
ORS Carrot Oil sample	
Let's Jam sculpting liquid wax sample	
Aussie Dual personality spray gel + leave-in	
Aussie split personality  Mousse + Leave-In Conditioner	
Aveda Brilliant Retexxurizing gel	
Beyond the Zone Stiff Head 	
EcoStyler gel 	
ORS lock & twist gel	
DevaCurl Angell	
Let's Jam gel	
Aloe Vera gel	
Wet n Wave Frizz Free Curl & Wave Mousse


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 7, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I hope your roomie (the one with the relaxer mishap) did not eat it thinking it was butter.  Boy then she'll really be giving you the side-eye....
> 
> Actually come to think of it she is probably pre-pooing or moisturising with it as we speak....



LOL!!
That girl isn't my roommate!! If she was, I'd probably not even be here right now, because she would have killed me in my sleep. Damn that girl hates me....the looks she gives me in the hall... 

But just an update, she ended up cutting it all off, and her hair is looking way better. And according to her roommate, the girl is DCing with the Hair Mayo every two weeks, so I think when her hair grows back, it will be better anyway. 

But someone somewhere is rubbing my shea butter all over themselves, getting all smooth and shiny, while I sit here with dry feet and elbows.


----------



## 30something (Feb 7, 2010)

My stash as of today

I'll have to admit trying to use up stuff is overwhelming  Why did I get some much stuff

*Shampoo*
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple
Hair one  Finished
Ion Clarifying Shampoo

*Conditioners*
Herbal Essences Long Term relationship 23.7 OZ
Vo5  Finished
Giovanni Smooth as Silk (A Gallon + 8.5 oz bottle)
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment (1 & 2/10th a bottle)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 
aphogee two step protein treatment
Silicon Mix Finished
Nexxus Humectress 5 oz. (3/5) (New Formula)
Nexxus Humectress 16 oz. (Old formula)
Nexxus Ensure Acidifying 16 oz.
Aussie Moist (1 Liter (3/5)) (I'll never finish this )
Nexxus Emergencee 3.3 oz
CHI Infra Treatment Thermal Protective Treatment

*Leave in*
Giovanni Direct Leave in
Herbal Essences Long term relationship Leave in
Chi Keratin Mist
ApHogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer  
NTM Silk Touch Leave in
Lacio Lacio

*Hair Oils*
Argan Oil
JBCO  Finished
JBCO

*Other stuff *
Chi Shine Infusion
Chi Straight guard 
Chi Silk Infusion
GVP Silk Remedy
Garnier fructis Mouse
Nexxus Heat protect
IC Heat protectant


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 7, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> LOL!!
> That girl isn't my roommate!! If she was, I'd probably not even be here right now, because she would have killed me in my sleep. Damn that girl hates me....the looks she gives me in the hall...
> 
> But just an update, she ended up cutting it all off, and her hair is looking way better. And according to her roommate, the girl is DCing with the Hair Mayo every two weeks, so I think when her hair grows back, it will be better anyway.
> ...




Chaos can you just imagine that person running that shea into their skin and feeling all good about how lovely their skin is looking.  You need to be checking out people with suspiciously good skin in your dorm from now on.

Btw I thought you didn't like that Shea Butter?

BTW Jenn22588 - I am feeling your pain girl .....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 7, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Chaos can you just imagine that person running that shea into their skin and feeling all good about how lovely their skin is looking.  You need to be checking out people with suspiciously good skin in your dorm from now on.
> 
> Btw I thought you didn't like that Shea Butter?
> 
> BTW Jenn22588 - I am feeling your pain girl .....



Ahahaha yess! I'm imagining it right now! If I notice anyone with suddenly glowing skin, I will be stopping them to ask them some questions... 

Oh, I didn't like it. Or at least I wasn't going to repurchase.
It smelled nasty, and it was so bad for my hair, but I did like it on my skin.  
I think I'm just mad that it was essentially stolen from me...not so much that its gone. If that makes sense.

But tomorrow, when I have time, I'm going to make a new blend out of mango butter, sunflower butter, coconut oil and a little castor oil. And I'm going to make it mango scented. 
It's gonna be better than shea butter.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 8, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Also, wow congrats ms. B!!
> You guys are really getting through stuff! I guess because you all are co-washers?


 
Na not really a co-washer this time of the year, when it gets warmer sure.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 8, 2010)

We had a meet up over the weekend and I got a few things from Nicki6.
-Vatika Oil
-Amla Oil
-Chi Mist 
I will update my list when I bring the items in the house.


----------



## 30something (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow stellagirl76 you really got rid of a lot of stuff 
You got very serious 

And you ladies coming alone nicely, even if your not using up stuff fast. Not buying anything is more of an accomplishment.

For me ....
I have an urge to get some Rosewater.... 
and some shampoo, I don't know why. I love the one I'm using (Giovanni Triple tea treat)

also have an urge to get a new clarifying shampoo, when I have 16 oz of Ion Clarifying Shampoo and it works as a clarifying shampoo should.

I also want Effective Care Intensive Therapy Treatment, only because it has panthenol and Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein verse Aphogee 2 minute that has mineral oil, even tho It works perfectly find in my hair... but.. but.. but.. Ion could possibly work even better

But mostly really want rosewater, not sure why  I think i read something...

I'm only going to walk away with Aphogee provitamin leave in... (for this month pass) because that is all i really need ... I can do it  fight the urge erplexed


----------



## PJaye (Feb 10, 2010)

I am going to use a pass to purchase some Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream (*sighs*)...I was doing so well, too...


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 10, 2010)

Quick update:Ancient Secrets native american herbals* 2/10/10*


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 10, 2010)

20Something said:


> Wow stellagirl76 you really got rid of a lot of stuff
> You got very serious
> 
> And you ladies coming alone nicely, even if your not using up stuff fast. Not buying anything is more of an accomplishment.
> ...



Yes we can   I suppose the Rosewater is not that bad bc you can use it as a face spritz etc etc.  Maybe you can see what people are saying about the Effective Care Intensive Therapy Treatment and see if it really that big a deal.  Its like when I saw than Wen video I was like fuggetaboutit - I ain't going through all that drama...



PJaye said:


> I am going to use a pass to purchase some Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream (*sighs*)...I was doing so well, too...



Its a pass so its okay, there is no point making this tough on yourself bc then you're more likely to fall off the wagon !!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 10, 2010)

I am in!!!!!

*1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?*

*To Reduce - and Get Back on track with Simple stuff.....


2. A list of the products you hope to be using up in your stash? Categorize by:

- Shampoos
1. Etae Shampoo
2. Homemade Castile Soap

- Conditioners
1.  Like Butta Baby Conditioner ( I never really Run out, I make it)
2. Nature's Gate Conditioner
3. Alba conditioner
4. EO conditioner ( have never used)
2 bottles of Sabino, Spray Serums...

- Leave Ins
Aloe vera Juice & EO's
Aveda Damage remedy - For Flat ironing
RoseWater
Sodium PCA

- Moisturisers
NA

- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
Um - Too many to mention -  but not over the top... (used to make Conditioner)
- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
Alma Powder
Shikakai Powder
- Styling products
Qhemet Biologics - Amla and Olive oil Cream

3. Post a Pic of your "Stash". (Be honest now...)

I have no pics..............am I kicked out?

4. What "ESSENTIAL" products you will be buying before "lock down" and why you need them? 

I Bought Wen ( head hanging  SOOOO LOW....) and after reading the ingredients..... I have a good mind to sell it off before using it at all.
I need nothing more. OH!!!! Woops.... I am considering Chi Silk Therapy - and ditching all other serums.

5. How many sessions you are joining the challenge for (go slow ladies and be realistic)?

I guess the first session...............HELP!!!!!
*


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2010)

I got rid of 5 products this week, one more month to go.  I think anyone with essential oils and ayurveda powders should be remove from the list, those are enhancers and can take years to use up!


----------



## Mzz Mac (Feb 12, 2010)

I finally used up something since the challenge.
I finished a bottle of Hairveda Moist 24/7 now I feel successful with this challenge for at least one time in my life!


----------



## sonia1965 (Feb 13, 2010)

Updated list - I've finished my Phyto Organics Enphuse Reconstructor.

So far no pass this month. I think I can hold out until March if my Porosity Control lasts that long!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 13, 2010)

20Something said:


> Wow stellagirl76 you really got rid of a lot of stuff
> You got very serious
> 
> And you ladies coming alone nicely, even if your not using up stuff fast. Not buying anything is more of an accomplishment.
> ...



The effective care treatment is really really really good along with the extreme moisture treatment.  but im not trying to encourage..just stating how my hair took it.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 13, 2010)

Shampoos

Elucence MB Shampoo (1L)
Elucence MB Shampoo (8 oz)
Nexxus Aloe Rid Shampoo

Rinse Out Conditioners

HE HH (3 bottles)
Elucence MB Conditioner (1L)
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Jessicurl Too Shea Conditioner
Infusium 23 Moisturologie Conditioner (2 bottles)

Deep Conditioners

Jessicurl WDT
Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner
Lustersilk
ORS Replenishing Paks
Aubrey Organics Island Natural Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner
Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Conditioner

Leave In Conditioner

Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Lacio Lacio
HE LTR

Moisturizers

Shescentit Jojoba Cream
Qhemet Biologics AOHC
Qhemet Biologics BRC
Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Ghee

Oils

Coconut Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Grapefruit Oil
Jamaican Mango and Lime Island Oil (2 bottles)
Glycerin

Gels

Aloe Vera Gel
KCCC
Noodlehead Styling Cream
IC Fantasia Gel

Heat Styling

CHI Shampoo
CHI Conditioner
CHI Iron Guard
CHI Silk Infusion
Redken Smooth Glide
Motions Heat Seeker Protectant
BTZ Straight Shot Serum

I've been making slow progress but I'm going to become more aggressive. I plan on finishing my coconut oil, AO Coco Ghee, Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner, JC WDT, and AO Island Naturals and AO GPB by April.


----------



## Esq.2B (Feb 16, 2010)

Please disregard what I said earlier in the thread about not really like the Alterna Hemp Hydrate anymore.  I like it again.  

I DC'd with it on dry hair and used a rinse out conditioner to smooth my cuticles after I poo'ed and it came out much better.  Or maybe it's because after I washed I went to the Dominicans to let them roller set it?  Idk.  Either way, it came out really nice and I was able to go over a week without moisturizing.  That stuff is the bizness.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I was not officially in this challenge but I have not and will not buy anything for my hair this year!  I have enough stuff to open up my own salon.  I am actually scared that I wont be able to use all this stuff before it expires.  I know that most condish last 3 years and yet I am scard I wont get to it before that.

Oh well count me in!


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 16, 2010)

I just wanted to pop back in and say that I've been using up about 3 bottles of conditioner a week steadily so my stash is now more manageable.

My challenge is to not buy more stuff!!!  I've been seeing so many items on clearance - YTC for under 4 bucks, ORS Replenishing Packets for $.64. 

I've shown great restraint and only gotten 1 or 2 each rather than buying 5 or 6.

I buy what I can use in the next 90 days only


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
ION Color Defense Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor
Crème of Nature Nourishing Conditioner (2/5/10)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Suave Humectent

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23 (1/17/10)
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Amla Lite
Vatika Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel


****Updated my list with the 3 items I got from the meet-up, that was my monthly pass and it was $8.


----------



## lala (Feb 16, 2010)

I just have to drop in and say that I don't feel so bad about my stash now that I've looked at some of the stuff you guys have lol.

I'd already started this challenge at home since DH asked that I remove my 3 PJ bins from his bathroom cabinets .  Since I'm out of space, I decided to use them up.

I'm using all my Aveda products for now.  Don't like the strong fragrance smell of the Brilliant line, but I'm hanging in there.

I've got Brilliant styling products mostly and DR/Smooth Infusion shampoos/conditioners.  I've got some Dominican/Motions shampoos/conditioners.  Miss Jessie's just about all of them.  Lots of carrier oils from FNWL/Whole Foods, etc.  I'm too lazy to list them all.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm officially resign from the challenge I have been ordering new products trying to find a staple for my new curlies. I'm happy to say that this challenge has taught me alot:  don't buy too much especially if you are transitioning because your new texture may not like the product. Don't stock up unless you are sure it a staple, don't get caught up in sales especially get one free sales. I love trying out products and wish you all well in using up your stash. I'm using up but this no buy at all um who was I fooling

I wish you all well don't be weak like me


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Still haven't used up anything. Had to buy some more braid spray, but put down a bottle of conditioner. I can't wait to take my hair down.


----------



## 30something (Feb 17, 2010)

ltown said:


> I'm officially resign from the challenge I have been ordering new products trying to find a staple for my new curlies. I'm happy to say that this challenge has taught me alot:  don't buy too much especially if you are transitioning because your new texture may not like the product. Don't stock up unless you are sure it a staple, don't get caught up in sales especially get one free sales. I love trying out products and wish you all well in using up your stash. I'm using up but this no buy at all um who was I fooling
> 
> I wish you all well don't be weak like me



aww 
I realized the same thing too. Worst thing to do is stock up, while being a PJ because we can easily get bored or realize something else works even better
Its all good, at least you learn something


----------



## ellebelle88 (Feb 17, 2010)

ljbee said:


> Ok, I so want to be in on this Challenge, but I can't take a picture and I can't list all of my products right now because I do not have them all here since I'm on winter break. I won't get back to school until Jan. 11. But here is my info:
> 
> 1. What are your motivations for joining this challenge?
> *Too many products, I need to save money, and I need to figure out my staples*
> ...



Well, I'm still in on this challenge. I forgot to post my list of products when I got back to school on Jan. 11, however I posted them tonight. I have used up about two or three products since then but the only one I can remember is the Keracare Humecto and the Emergencee. I have brought a few items (like the Aphogee 2-step for my breakage problems, some Lottabody, cheapie conditioner for conditioner washes, etc.), but I haven't brought anything that I did not need. I think I'm doing good!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 20, 2010)

*pours out a little coconut oil for ltown*


Checking in!

I'm still going strong with this challenge, and haven't bought a single, solitary hair product so far this year.  I actually haven't even felt the urge to buy! And I can finally walk past the hair isle in CVS without stopping and sighing wistfully. But like I said, I've definitely poured my PJism into nail polish, which has to stop now. I'm trying to save money...not divert it to something else.  Tomorrow, I'm going to trade secret, where I plan on buying a few polishes, and then I'm putting myself on another no-buy. But this time, it will be for nail polish. I have to squish the beast for once and for all. 

About the passes, I'll probably go for the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm or Clinicure, whichever one they have at Trade Secret. I'm trying to buy locally as much as possible to avoid shipping charges. I also want to pick up some wheat germ oil, to add to my DCs that don't have ceramides in them. I really love them thangs.  I may not get them though, and may just add sunflower butter to everything.

 On the using up front, I'm still going very slowly. The Organix Vanilla Silk Shampoo and Coconut Milk Condish refuse to just go down. I feel like I've been using them forever and a day. ;_; I'm well on my way to finishing my SheScentIt Coco Creme Leave-In, which I probably will repurchase once this horrible ordeal is over. And I used up my jar of Silicon Mix.

 About the Silicon Mix, I didn't like it. It worked well when I was adding castor oil and honey, but when I used it plain, it was so horrible. My hair was moisturized, but it wasn't smooth at all. And I can't deal with that smell clinging to everything I own. So I definitely will not be repurchasing Silicon Mix.  

And finally, I'm starting in on the Keracare Humecto today, and I'm hoping to be done with it by the end of March. 

The end! 

ETA: Just came back from trade secret and they didn't have nuftin. 
So I guess I'm gonna be forfeiting that January pass, and letting february's roll over into march. Unless I go to whole paycheck and look for wheat germ oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 21, 2010)

At the moment I am using Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage) and 
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor as my conditioners that I mix together to DC with. I have about 2 more DC before I am out of those, then on down the list.....

Oh yea Im trying to use up my EVCO cause iits getting old.


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm still in.  What I like best is that I feel that I have myself in check.  I used to walk into a store and just buy conditioners if they caught my eye.  I was a collector and unable to use so much of what I bought.

Now I've made a hige dent in my stash.  I've gone through all of my cheapie cowash products.  I may pick up a product here or there, but it is very controlled and not an impulse buy.  Whatever I buy is something that fills a void in my current stash.

No more stockpiling.  No more buying 6 or 7 bottles at once.

I have about 90 days worth right now and that's plenty.


----------



## 30something (Feb 23, 2010)

I almost relapsed! It was at target, and I was going crazy for some new conditioner. I was dead set on buying Herbal Essences Hello hydration and break's over.. but I didn't.

Plus most of their conditioners are basically same ingredients, they just change around fruits and add or leave out protien.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 24, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *pours out a little coconut oil for ltown*
> 
> 
> Checking in!
> ...


 coconut oil? Well although I bailed out of this challenge I brought enough stuff for a couple of months and they are small sample products so I can use them up fast. I too found a new PJ in nail polish  um I'm have to go visit trade secrets, thanks Chaosbutterfly


----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 24, 2010)

I got my new steamer last night.  It works very well.  I think it will help me use up even the not so good conditioners - I'll just slather them on and add some oild and steam.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
ION Color Defense Shampoo

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2/27/10)
Crème of Nature Nourishing Conditioner (2/5/10)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Suave Humectent

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23 (1/17/10)
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Amla Lite
Vatika Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel


****Finished off my ApHogee 2 min today doing a DC mixed with Matrix.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 28, 2010)

Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
Coconut Oil
....using these items now to DC

 I have about one ot two more uses out of the Matrix and EVCO before it is gone.


----------



## kasey (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey there! I used up six open containers in February: three Home Health products (16 oz castor oil, 8 oz protein shampoo, 8 oz scalp treatment), 7.5 oz HHB Olive Cream, 16 oz apricot seed oil, 2 oz avocado oil.

I seem be transferring my PJism to the grocery story. It may have something to do with the supermarket madness during the snowstorms, and my fast. I've been buying a lot of canned goods--beans, tuna, pasta and pasta sauce. I bought so much that I ran out of cupboard space. Fortunately we were having a food drive at my building in Feb and I was able to drop some cans off there. I can't wait until I can start cooking again.

Hey guys...At the end of this month and we will be done with the first session of the challenge!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm finally making headway  In Feburary I've used up:

AO Island Naturals Conditioner
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
QB Coco Tree Detangling Ghee



For March I'll focus on:

Coconut Oil
AO GPB
Jessicurl WDT


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Mar 1, 2010)

ltown said:


> coconut oil? Well although I bailed out of this challenge I brought enough stuff for a couple of months and they are small sample products so I can use them up fast. I too found a new PJ in nail polish  um I'm have to go visit trade secrets, thanks Chaosbutterfly



Yeah coconut oil!! 

Ahahaha, I know you've been sucked in. I see you in that nail fanatics thread down yonder.   

I hope you find something that you like!
I actually went back today after work, looking for the Joico stuff, and it was so horrible. I'm never going back again. The lady staffing the store was so rude. I asked her if they had Joico Moisture Recovery Balm or Clinicure in stock, and she told me that those products weren't going to be good for my hair and that I should come into the salon portion for a trim. 
I gave her that side-eye and politely bid her good day. 
Never again!! 

Also, their nail polish was overpriced. And none of them were on clearance. The online vendors were way cheaper, so I'm sticking to them and Sally's clearance bin. 
Yes, I am cheap. Don't judge!


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 2, 2010)

LouLou I like how you focus on certain things every month. Maybe I should do that too.
Well in that case my focus for March is to use:

Coconut Oil
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
Suave Humectent


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 2, 2010)

I need to do a SERIOUS update.  I fell off the wagon as my hair was acting up and bought 3 products   shame on me.

That said I have used a LOT of stuff up.

Hope you ladies are all doing well.  Will do a proper update tomorrow.  Off to bed now !


----------



## 30something (Mar 3, 2010)

I never really focused on which item to use up (was hoping around), 

Guess this month i'll focus on finishing Nexxus Humectress New and Old formula and the last little bit of SE conditioner I haven't touched in 4 months.


Um.. I have a confession! Last month i bought two items.... Aphogee pro vitamin leave in and Giovanni SAS shampoo. I was away from home and the shampoo I had.. well i told my self it wasn't cutting it atm. It really wasn't, I used SAS and it seems to remove build up better than Giovanni Triple tea treat. Still love TTT

Anyway... I _really_ want to buy like 6 different products... I only used up one product all of feb, which was Aphogee 2 minute. (sigh) Going to start to shampoo more often to use up shampoo (sigh again).. I rather shampoo + DC twice a week anyway.

don't forget to tell us what you got Stellagirl76... cuz, we just love hearing about products


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 3, 2010)

20Something said:


> don't forget to tell us what you got Stellagirl76... cuz, we just love hearing about products




Okay ladies here is my updated list.  I have taken off the oils and indian powders bc I now view these as long term purchases not strictly related to hair as I also use them for my body butter infusions and even cooking...

*Anyway here it is:
*

If you look back at my first post I have actually used up, sold, given away and returned quite a lot.  I actually feel quite good for it.  I also know more what my hair likes now which was one of my goals on this challenge.

Also my recent purchases were not completely frivolous.  I basically decided to pull out of the weave it up challenge (sorry Loulou) at the request of DH as he thought it wasn't a good idea for my edges.

So I needed some natural sulphate free shampoos good for 4a/b hair.  And I am glad I got them.  The Giovanni products are AMAZING   and I do not regret buying them.

I am also happy with the Alba Botanica leave in which was recommended to me and its FAB 

I got some Home Health Castor oil bc its so hard to come by JBCO and didn't want to come unstuck in the middle of my castor oil challenge.  I also use this stuff for my recent skin irritations and it works a treat 

I am also now experiencing with the Nioxin (Feb Pass) and a trial sample of the Megatek for my Traction Alopecia.  I like the Mega Tek so will upgrade to a full sized bottle for my March Pass (which I will be sharing with another LHCF'er).

Finally I made more than enough money on eBay to finally buy my steamer !!! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400102678757&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



*UPDATED LIST 03/03/10*

*Shampoos*
Nexxus Aloe Rid (for swimming only)
Nexxus Therappe
Mizani Phormula 7 Neutralizing & Chelating Shampoo
Philip Kingsley Shampoo
CON Shampoo - Green label – (1/4 bottle left – very bored of this shampoo  )
*

Conditioners*
Joico K-PAK Reconstructor (exchanged product)
Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioning Balm love: this exchanged product)
Matrix Biolage Cera Repair treatment vials & tubes (1 out of 10 tubes left - need to get some more)
Mizani Fulfyl
Mizani Hydrafuse
Mizani Kerafuse
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment (1 Treatment left)
Porosity Control
Philip Kingsley Conditioner (will use for co-washing)
Tresemme Repair - Reconstructing Deep Conditioning Treatment (will dilute down and use for co-washes)

*
Hair Moisturisers*
Mizani H20 Intense (a few drops left  Love this stuff)
Elasta QP Mango Butter

*
Leave Ins*
NTM Leave In
Keracare Leave in Conditioner (25% full 4 oz bottle thank the Lawd)


*Styling Products & Treatments*
John Freida heat protectant spray  
Tresemme Heat Protectant Spray
Joico Serum
Fudge Hair Gloss
Phyto-specific Leave in spray
Rene Furturer RF80 Growth treatment serum vials (x6)
ORS Natural shine spray
ORS Scalp Scrub (use after weave takedown)

*
February Monthly Pass*
Nioxin Follicle Booster Kit
*
February Purchases *
Giovanni SAS shampoo
Giovanni SAS Conditioner
Giovanni Tea Tree Shampoo
Alba Botanica Leave In
Home Health Castor Oil
Mega Tek sample


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 3, 2010)

I need to make a list and use up some thangs before summer 

1 Clarifiying shampoo - redken cream cleanser (staple)
1 moisturising poo - elasta qp moisturising poo (staple)

2 conditioners:
Naked hydrating condish
Naked intense shea & olive oil (i think thats the name)

5 DC's
Curl Junkie Curl rehab
L'occitane healthy hair mask
Jessicurl WDT
AO HSR (almost finished - staple; will buy Camellia conditioner to replace)
Honey

2 protein:
Aphogee 2 min (almost finished - staple)
Motions CPR (staple)

Leave-ins:
Kinky curly knot today (staple)
Curl Junkie daily leave in (gonna give to my mom)
Giovanni leave in direct 
TIGI ego boost (for my ends when I straighten)

Moisturisers:
whipped shea butter (staple!!)
Elasta qp mango butter 
Qhemet burdock root

Heat protectors:
Fantasia IC
Sabino moisture block

Oils:
Avocado oil
coconut oil
castor oil
olive oil

Styling:
Fantasia IC clear gel
Naked hair putty (think thats the name)


----------



## PJaye (Mar 3, 2010)

Stash Update:

-  Castille Soap (both bottles gone; used as a body wash instead)
-  Suave Naturals Aloe and Water Lilly Shampoo (gone; used on the kids' heads)
-  Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Conditioner (gone..finally, ugh!)
-  Elasta QP DPR-11 (one down, one to go)
-  ORS Hair Mayonnaise (gone)
-  Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut Conditioner (gone; used on the kids' heads)
-  ApHogee Provitamin Leave-in (gave away; too much protein)
-  Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in Conditioning Repair Cream (X2; gave away, too much protein)
-  Roux Fermodyl Leave-in Hair Treatment-619 (used 9 of the 23 vials) 
-  Salerm 21 B5 Provitamin Conditioner (gave away, too much protein)
-  Garnier Fructis Sleek and shine Anti-Frizz Serum (gave away)
-  Organics Olive Oil Smoother and Polisher Serum (gave away)
-  Ecostyler Hair Gel (gave away)
-  IC Fantasia Styling Gel with Sparklelites (gave away)
-  Let’s Jam Shining and Conditioning Gel (X3; gave away)
-  Long Aid Activator Gel (gave away)
-  Nutiva Organic Coconut Oil (X2; gave away)
-  John Frieda Luminous Color Glaze, Brilliant Brunette (gave away)
-  John Frieda Luminous Color Glaze Radiant Red (X2; gave away)

Whew, my load is lighter.  I can't wait to get rid of more stuff so that I can justify buying a steamer and delving into some salon products. I think I am turning my neighbor into a PJ.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 3, 2010)

I glad to see everyone sticking to this better than me I am using up my stash by combing 2-3 products to poo, dc and leave ins.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 6, 2010)

DCing today so that should clear some stuff I hope !!!


----------



## kasey (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmmm...I seem to recall someone giving me a severe  when I posted about possibly taking advantage of a sale on Giovanni in another thread a few weeks ago. I wonder who that was? 



stellagirl76 said:


> *
> February Purchases *
> Giovanni SAS shampoo
> Giovanni SAS Conditioner
> ...


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 7, 2010)

kasey said:


> Hmmm...I seem to recall someone giving me a severe  when I posted about possibly taking advantage of a sale on Giovanni in another thread a few weeks ago. I wonder who that was?






It's all you fault.  My curiosity got the better of me.  I love the Giovanni stuff how you liking it?


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 7, 2010)

Just used up a bottle of Optimum Care Stay Strong Conditioner and Lustrasilk Mango and Shea Butter Cholesterol.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair (DONATED)
ION Color Defense Shampoo (DONATED)

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2/27/10)
Crème of Nature Nourishing Conditioner (2/5/10)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner (DONATED)
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Suave Humectent

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23 (1/17/10)
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector (DONATED)
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Amla Lite
Vatika Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel (DONATED)


****DONATED some items to my care/ group home.


----------



## 30something (Mar 8, 2010)

Errr wasn't this thread like 38 pages? where did it go?

Funny thing I came here just to talk about my experience with Giovanni and you guys are talking about it too 

Not sure why I even got the gallon of Giovanni smooth as silk.. well I guess I must have liked it before because I'm more then half way through my 8 oz bottle and discovered my hair really does not like it. See thats my down side of being a PJ, I got confused on what works best. The shampoos are really good tho. T


----------



## Solitude (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I'd like to join this challenge - maybe I can get in on the next couple of phases. I'm going to spend March using and selling up stuff. I plan to pick ONE staple line, purchase it,  and try to stick with it for the rest of 2010. 

I really like my Aveda stuff, but they don't offer everything that I need...sigh....

I'll do an inventory this weekend and update.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

20Something said:


> Errr wasn't this thread like 38 pages? where did it go?
> 
> Funny thing I came here just to talk about my experience with Giovanni and you guys are talking about it too
> 
> Not sure why I even got the gallon of Giovanni smooth as silk.. well I guess I must have liked it before because I'm more then half way through my 8 oz bottle and discovered my hair really does not like it. See thats my down side of being a PJ, I got confused on what works best. The shampoos are really good tho. T



All the pages are still there - I think maybe there are more posts per page...

You can re-direct that Giovanni Smooth as Silk my way .... Let me know how much you want for it/ or if you want to swap it for something... 




Solitude said:


> I think I'd like to join this challenge - maybe I can get in on the next couple of phases. I'm going to spend March using and selling up stuff. I plan to pick ONE staple line, purchase it,  and try to stick with it for the rest of 2010.
> 
> I really like my Aveda stuff, but they don't offer everything that I need...sigh....
> 
> I'll do an inventory this weekend and update.




Welcome we start a new cycle in April so look forward to having you on board.  

*I think I might also edit the rules based on our experiences in the first cycle.  SUGGESTIONS PLEASE LADIES ON ANY RULE CHANGES YOU WANT.  *



ms_b_haven06 said:


> *Shampoo*
> 
> ****DONATED some items to my care/ group home.




   Congrats on all your used up and donated items !!!




B_Phlyy said:


> Just used up a bottle of Optimum Care Stay Strong Conditioner and Lustrasilk Mango and Shea Butter Cholesterol.




  !!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

ladies we are going into the second cycle next month so based on your experiences please let me know what rule changes you want which you feel will help you with this challenge better.

For example I have found that my hair really hated some of my products as I transitioned so had to get some more shampoo's etc.

Let me know your thoughts....


----------



## biancaelyse (Mar 9, 2010)

I resisited the urge to order a bunch of oils and butters for my hair - I need to deplete what I have on hand 1st before buying more, even if the price is good


----------



## YankeeCandle (Mar 9, 2010)

What would you suggest  I do to use up a full bottle of product that my hair didn't like (too stiff, sticky and dulling on my fine hair)?

Is there anything I can mix it with?

It's the Soft Sheen Carson Optimu Oil Therapy 3-in1-Creme Oil Moisturizer.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

YankeeCandle said:


> What would you suggest  I do to use up a full bottle of product that my hair didn't like (too stiff, sticky and dulling on my fine hair)?
> 
> Is there anything I can mix it with?
> 
> It's the Soft Sheen Carson Optimu Oil Therapy 3-in1-Creme Oil Moisturizer.




Um this is a tricky one bc its a leave in product so not much that can be done there.  If it was a condish I would say mix it up with another cheap conish such as cholesterol and use it for co-washing.  Other than that do you have friend, family or foe whom might like it?


----------



## YankeeCandle (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, stellagirl!. LOL at "foe." 

I wonder if I could mix it with oils and use it as a wash-out treatment. Hmmm...this thread gives good ieas


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking in ladies....I have been slowly but surely working on several products with the help of my dh/ds but have not completely used anything up. Starting this week, my dh/ds will be washing their hair every other day due to their allergies and the Spring season approaching so I definitely feel that a lot of the products will be gone in no time.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm in.  My products are in my YouTube video some are gone.  I think I actually purchased more since I made the video.  

Do oils count?

*CONDITIONERS*
Trader Joe's Balanced Moisturizing Nourish Spa
Herbal Essences break's over - strenghthening conditioner
Herbal Essences totally twisted - curls & waves conditioner
Giovanni Direct Leave-in Weightless Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Invigorating Conditioner
EQyss PREMIER Cream Rinse Conditiner Detangler
EO Essentials Conditioner - Sweet Orange and Honey
Elasta QP DPR-11

*SHAMPOO*
Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Replenishing Shampoo
Sandhu's Amla & Brahmi Hair Wash
Ayur Herbal Shampoo  - Amla & Shikakai with Reetha

*MISC*
EQyss Mega-Tek
EQyss Premier Natural Botanical Wquine Rehydrant Spray
SURGE Moisture Aide Extra Strength Leave in Moisturizing Lotion
Lilly of the Desere Aloe Vera Jelly
MAHABHRINGARAj OIL

*GEL*
ElastaQP Feels Like Silk Liquid Styling Gel
ElastaQP Glaze Conditioner Shining Gel
ECO Styler Olive Oil Gel
ECO Styler Alcohol Free Styling Gel
ISOPLUS Styling Gel


----------



## Mzz Mac (Mar 9, 2010)

Finally used up 1 more product. (2 total and a million more to go)

Hairveda - moist con 24/7
Hairveda - sitrinillah dc


----------



## 30something (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, stellagirl
The gallon is at my house and I have about half of the 8 oz, during march 25-april 1st I can ship it too you.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ cool what exactly does a gallon = in metric sizes???

- will PM you rest of details 

  x SG


----------



## 30something (Mar 9, 2010)

Gallon is almost 4 liters


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ WOW !!!   you don't play with that Giovanni SAS... !!! 

Sending you a PM.


----------



## 30something (Mar 12, 2010)

Well errr.. lets just say I failed this month


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 12, 2010)

20Something said:


> Well errr.. lets just say I failed this month






What did you buy 20Something....

Don;t worry we are all here to be supportive to each other....


----------



## 30something (Mar 12, 2010)

Well CVS had 3 for $10 sale on TRESemme. 32 oz. That is like the price of one good conditioner.

I wish my need to be a consumer really shifted to something else like make up and nails. I picked some cute nail polish in CVS saw it was like $6 I was like hell naw. Then I went to repurchase Cover Girl last blast, omg it was nearly $10.. it was only like $6.50 over a year ago. Totally turned me off. I guess make up and stuff like that always less satisfying for me.. I need something else cheap and collectible.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 13, 2010)

checking in ladies
   Sofn'free gro healthy thick and healthy olive oil cream*(this was trashed due to being expired)*
  Nairobi humecta-sil *03/13/10*


----------



## Ltown (Mar 13, 2010)

Ladies there is a spring/summer co washing thread maybe you can use up our stash with that challenge: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=452756


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 13, 2010)

20Something said:


> Well CVS had 3 for $10 sale on TRESemme. 32 oz. That is like the price of one good conditioner.
> 
> I wish my need to be a consumer really shifted to something else like make up and nails. I picked some cute nail polish in CVS saw it was like $6 I was like hell naw. Then I went to repurchase Cover Girl last blast, omg it was nearly $10.. it was only like $6.50 over a year ago. Totally turned me off.* I guess make up and stuff like that always less satisfying for me.. I need something else cheap and collectible.*




    

I like the way a PJ always justifies their purchases.....





ltown said:


> Ladies there is a spring/summer co washing thread maybe you can use up our stash with that challenge:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=452756




ummmmm....... thinking about doing this too... :scratchch


Thanks Ltown

x SG


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 13, 2010)

UPDATED...  I don't have any suggestions as far as the rules go. I think they're fine as is.

*Shampoos*

Elucence MB Shampoo (1L)
Elucence MB Shampoo (8 oz)
Nexxus Aloe Rid Shampoo- USED

*Rinse Out Conditioners*

HE HH (3 bottles)
Elucence MB Conditioner (1L)
Jessicurl Too Shea Conditioner
Infusium 23 Moisturologie Conditioner (2 bottles)
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner- USED

*Deep Conditioners*

Jessicurl WDT
Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner
ORS Replenishing Paks
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner
Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Conditioner
Aubrey Organics Island Natural Conditioner- USED
Lustersilk- USED
Elasta QP DPR-11 Conditioner- THREW OUT

*Leave In Conditioners*

Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In
Kinky Curly Knot Today
HE LTR
Lacio Lacio- THREW OUT

*Moisturizers*

Qhemet Biologics AOHC
Qhemet Biologics BRC
Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Ghee- USED
Shescentit Jojoba Cream- USED

*Oils*

Tea Tree Oil
Grapefruit Oil
Glycerin
Coconut Oil- USED
Jamaican Mango and Lime Island Oil- USED 1 BOTTLE/ 1 LEFT

*Gels*

Aloe Vera Gel
KCCC
Noodlehead Styling Cream
IC Fantasia Gel

*Heat Styling*

CHI Shampoo
CHI Conditioner
CHI Iron Guard
CHI Silk Infusion
Redken Smooth Glide
Motions Heat Seeker Protectant
BTZ Straight Shot Serum


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^ Wow Lulu you done good !!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 13, 2010)

Im thinking about joining that Spring/Summer challange to get some of this stuff out the way.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Mar 13, 2010)

20Something said:


> Well CVS had 3 for $10 sale on TRESemme. 32 oz. That is like the price of one good conditioner.
> 
> *I wish my need to be a consumer really shifted to something else like make up and nails. I picked some cute nail polish in CVS saw it was like $6 I was like hell naw. Then I went to repurchase Cover Girl last blast, omg it was nearly $10.. it was only like $6.50 over a year ago.* Totally turned me off. I guess make up and stuff like that always less satisfying for me.. I need something else cheap and collectible.



CVS plays too much. 
E-tailers, target, marshall's, and t.j. maxx all give you way more bang for your buck. Even duane reade, walgreens and rite aid are better than cvs. I think about how much money people (including my fool self) waste there and it makes my chest hurt. 


Also, I'm not joining the co-washing challenge, but I think I'm going to sign back on for another session of this use up your stash thing. I know my PJ-ism isn't cured because I'm still buying other thangs at a terrifying rate, BUT I never even think of buying new hair products anymore. I realize that everything I need, I have. And that 50-11 conditioner is not going to get me to goal overnight. So thanks for starting this, stella!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^ You are welcome sweetie.  I so know what you mean.  Okay so I am not completely cured but now I seriously think twice before buying whereas before it would be oh its only x amount and I spend  more than that on Ice-cream at the supermarket or something to that effect.  Now I know that if I'm buying something its bc I really want it and feel there is a gap in my needs.

I am also discovering what I like/ don;t like bc I have to think about purchases more.

I am also finding new ways to be creative and use thing up.  For example I have blended some oils and butters and made the most devine body lotion.  And I made a bootleg ceramide moisturiser (like Mizani H20) from my Elasta QP Mango butter which is making my hair feel like silk 

Lets keep fighting the good fight ladies 


x SG


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ Wow Lulu you done good !!!



Yes! I'm making up ground.

FH just informed me he wants a food processor. I told him great! I always wanted one. He said, "Really? You never told me." I said, "Because you probably wouldn't like what I'm going to use it for."  He already knew what the deal was and sighed, "Your hair?"   YUP! So he decided we'd get one for the kitchen and one for my hair.  I can't wait to start mixing!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^Lulu that's just hysterical    My DH is like that now.  He understands my passion for hair now.


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 14, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^Lulu that's just hysterical    My DH is like that now.  He understands my passion for hair now.



It's hard to hide a habit.  He did my BC so he knew things would probably get out of hand once the length started coming.


----------



## 30something (Mar 21, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple
Hair one  Finished
Ion Clarifying Shampoo
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo

*Conditioners*
Herbal Essences Long Term relationship 23.7 OZ
Vo5  Finished
Giovanni Smooth as Silk (A Gallon + 8.5 oz bottle)sold! 3/21/10
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment (1 & 2/10th a bottle)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor Finished 2/17/10
aphogee two step protein treatment 
Silicon Mix Finished
Nexxus Humectress 5 oz. (3/5) (New Formula) Finished3/19/10
Nexxus Humectress 16 oz. (Old formula)
Nexxus Ensure Acidifying 16 oz.
Aussie Moist (1 Liter (3/5)) (I'll never finish this ) Tossed! (It really hates my hair)
Nexxus Emergencee 3.3 oz
CHI Infra Treatment Thermal Protective Treatment

*Leave in*
Giovanni Direct Leave in sold! 3/21/10
Herbal Essences Long term relationship Leave in  Finished 3/20/10
Chi Keratin Mist
ApHogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer  
NTM Silk Touch Leave in 
Lacio Lacio

*Hair Oils*
Argan Oil
JBCO  Finished
Proclaim 7 oil

*Other stuff *
Chi Shine Infusion
Chi Straight guard 
Chi Silk Infusion
GVP Silk Remedy
Garnier fructis Mouse
Nexxus Heat protect

*March Purchases

*TRESemme Smooth & Silky (my new BF) 
TRESemme Moisture rich
TRESemme Naturals Nourishing moisture


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 21, 2010)

^^^ The above looks amazing 20 something !!! 

I see the Tresemme list of shame.

I did not use my pass this month after my Giovanni frenzy last month.


----------



## Oyekade (Mar 21, 2010)

when is the next one? because I will love to join.  I joined this one in spirit and i have been very proud of my self


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 21, 2010)

^^^ next one starts in April so welcome aboard.

Btw ladies I will be out of the country for the most part of April so my internet access will be intermittent so if we could arrange for one or more of you lovely ladies to keep an eye on the thread while I am away that would be great.

TIA


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 21, 2010)

No fear PR/Stella! We'll keep the thread alive .


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 21, 2010)

I really haven't been buying much. I'm slowly but surely using up my stash. My last purchase was Redken Heavy Cream con. I am using up 4 different oils so I probably won't be buying any more for several months. I am using my Parachute coconut oil on my feet at nite since it makes my hair smell like fried chicken. 

I got a small refund after a terrible relaxer experience last week (see my siggy) so I will use that towards buying some Aveda Damage Remedy con, which I have wanted forever but decided to wait until I had used up more of my conditioners. But since the refund will take care of almost the entire cost I'll get it. Other than that, my only other wish list item is 
Redken Butter Treat, but I'll wait until I've used up at least 2 more of my cons.

I am making a lot of progress with my hair product tub, and if I keep at it I should be able to use up several more products over the next year.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 23, 2010)

Checking in ladies.....Breakthru fortifying shampoo*03/23/10
*
working through my list slowly but surely*
*


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay ladies as I am off on Hols soon  I thought I had better uodate my list for the next phase of this challenge in April before I go.

Also I thought we should have an amnesty period from now until the 30th March where we can declare any contraband items bought.....

Anyway here is my list for the next phase.....


*Shampoos*
Nexxus Aloe Rid (for swimming only)
Giovanni Tea Tree Tripple Treat shampoo
Philip Kingsley Shampoo


*Conditioners*
*Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner*
Joico K-PAK Reconstructor 
Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioning Balm
Joico Intense Hydrator
Joico Cuticle Sealer
Matrix Biolage Ultra-Hydrating Balm
Matrix Biolage Cera Repair treatment vials & tubes 
*Mizani Fulfyl*
Mizani Hydrafuse
Mizani Kerafuse
Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
Motions Silk Protein conditioner
Motions CPR
Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango Cholesterol
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
Philip Kingsley Conditioner (will use for co-washing)
*Tresemme Repair - Reconstructing Deep Conditioning Treatment*


*
Hair Moisturisers*
Elasta QP Mango Butter

*
Leave Ins*
NTM Leave In
Alba Botanica Leave In
Matrix Biolage Fortifying Leave In treatment
Chi Silk Infusion (sample)
Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin Restucturiser
*Keracare Leave in Conditioner*


*Styling Products*
John Freida heat protectant spray  
Tresemme Heat Protectant Spray
Fudge Hair Gloss


*
Hair Loss Treatments*
Nioxin Kit
Mega Tek (16 Oz shared with fellow LHCF'er)
*Rene Furturer RF80 Growth treatment serum vials (x*6)
Nexxus Biotin scalp treatment


**Blue *denotes items I am taking on holiday to hopefully use up .  Hopefull I will progress in April cos there aint sh*t to buy in Thailand for black hair.....


----------



## 30something (Mar 25, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> **Blue *denotes items I am taking on holiday to hopefully use up .  Hopefull I will progress in April cos there aint sh*t to buy in Thailand for black hair.....



I do wonder through... what kind of product they DO have 
jk


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 25, 2010)

^^^ Trust me there aint nothing there to buy there ..... Might get some Emu & Tea tree oil from Australia but that's about it....

That said I will have a million massages, pedicures etc cos those are cheap


----------



## 30something (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't think I'll be joining the second session, I can't do it! Now that I binged .. I don't have an urge to buy. I guess using up so much product made want to buy again. I got Lottabody, repurchase Silicon max, Tresemme anti break shampoo, Herbal essences break's over conditioner.. flexi rods.. I guess its best to really join next session ... idk.. send a prayer!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 29, 2010)

ltown said:


> I'm in, can't seem to stop buying thing either! Here is a start of my stash at least 3-5 of each
> *Conditioners*
> Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
> Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner
> ...



WOW!!!! Girl I could go shopping at your place


----------



## PJaye (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in...

So, after a failed experiement with my DCs to make them more effective - I melted some shea butter and added it to several conditioners, which resulted in my hair being a hard, crusty mess - coupled with the fact that I began to throw products away in a "I'm-packing-to-move-so-I-don't-need-to-haul-this-crap-to-my-new-domicile" frenzy, here is a listing of the products that were disgustedly flung from thine presence:


Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing Shampoo (thew away during my fit)
Profectiv Neutralizing Shampoo Mousse (emptied while washing the shea butter crust out of my hair)
Avanti Silicon Mix (threw away; infected with shea butter)
Brillantina Conditioner with Vitamin E (thew away during my fit)
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner (thew away; infected with shea butter)
Lady Fior Olive Oil Plus Curl Remover (threw away during my fit)
LeKair Cholesterol Cream, Shea Butter (threw away; infected with shea butter)
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Conditioner (threw away during my fit)
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Breakage Defense Deep Conditioning Mask (threw away; infected with shea butter)
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing Conditioner (X3; threw away during my fit)
Profectiv Deep Strengthening Growth Conditioner (threw away during my fit)
Profectiv Growth Revitalizer Hair and Scalp Conditioner (threw away during my fit)
Roux Fermodyl Leave-in Hair Treatment-619 (used 12 out of 23 vials)
BB Supergro with Vitamin E (threw away during my fit)
Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion (threw away during my fit)
Luster’s Pink Oil Moisturizer (threw away during my fit)
Motions Nourish Leave-in Conditioner (threw away during my fit)
Organics Carrot Oil Cream (threw away during my fit)
ORS Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion (gave away during my fit)
Profectiv Daily Anti-Breakage Strengthener (threw away during my fit)
Razac Perfect for Perms Finishing Crème (gave away during my fit)
Silk Elements Megasilk Leave-in Moisturizing Creme (threw away during my fit)
IC Fantasia Frizz Buster Serum (gave away during my fit)
IC Fantasia Hair Polisher Solid Ice Pomade (gave away during my fit)
Shea Butter (melted and used to infect several innocent products)


All that remains are the following:

*Shampoos *
Elasta QP Crème Conditioning Shampoo
Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo
ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
Quantum Clarifying Shampoo
VO5 Tea Therapy Green Tea Shampoo

*Conditioners*
ApHogee Keratin 2-Minute Reconstructor
ApHogee Two-Step Protein Treatment
ApHogee Balancing Moisturizer
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner
Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum
Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioner
GVP Conditioning Balm
John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Liquid Shine Conditioner (X2)
Kenra Intensive Emollient Treatment
Mendex Hair Repair Treatment (X2)
ORS Replenishing Pak Deep Penetrating Conditioner (X9)  
Roux Porosity Control Corrector and Conditioner
VO5 Tea Therapy Chamomile Tea Nourishing Conditioner

*Rinses*
Praital Silkworm Rinse

*Leave-ins*
Elasta QP Feels Like Silk Leave-in H2
Herbal Essences LTR Leave-in 
Lacio Lacio High Shine Leave-in 
Pantene Pro V Detangling Light Spray Conditioner
Roux Fermodyl Leave-in Hair Treatment-619 (X23 vials) 

*Moisturizers*
BB Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion
Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer
Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer
Quemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Quemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
Quemet Biologics Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm

*Serums/Pomades/Waxes*
Beyond the Zone Stiff Head 
Garnier Fructis Brilliant Shine Wax

*Gels* 
Beyond the Zone Noodle Head

*Oils*
Aloe Vera
Amla (infused)
Argan Oil X2
Avocado 
Castor (X2)
Grape Seed
Jojoba
Neem (infused)
Oat Straw (infused)
Stinging Nettles (infused)

*Butters* 
Mango
Hemp Seed

*Additives*
dl-Panthenol
Honeyquat (X3) 
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein
Silk Amino Acids
Vegetable Glycerin (X2)

*Other* 
Beyond the Zone Turn Up the Heat Flat Iron Protection
Lotta Body Setting Lotion


NOW, I WANT TO BUY NEW STUFF!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 29, 2010)

Checking in.....KBB hair milk*03/29/10*


----------



## 30something (Mar 30, 2010)

checking in Aphogee 2 step finished3/30/10
Spilled on the rug a little was left in it, wont repurchase b/c i need to finish emergencee


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 4, 2010)

How is it going ladies, is there a new thread for the new session or are we still using this one?


----------



## kasey (Apr 5, 2010)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> How is it going ladies, is there a new thread for the new session or are we still using this one?



Hello ladies...I didn't buy anything last month, but I didn't use up much either. I got distracted by life. I'm in for a second round, however, I might wanna make a purchase. I haven't been a fan of hair pieces, (except for extension braids) but I am thinking of giving them a try this spring...Stay tuned...


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't been in here for ever...I've been wearing twist extentions for a while and haven't used up much.  Just a few things, but I've tossed some things and given away others.  No new purchases though!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 13, 2010)

Can I join this challenge? I don't have as much as some of you ladies but I don't like having a bunch of hair stuff because I normally don't use it all..

*Shampoo*
Ion hard water shampoo (1 1/2 bottles)

*Cleansing Conditioners*

Wen Fig (1/2 bottle 6 oz.)
Wen sweet almond mint (2/3 bottle 6 oz)
Hair one tea tree

*Conditioners*
Ion effective care (1/3 bottle 4 oz)
Ion extreme moisture nurturing cream (1/3 8 oz bottle)
Skala Jaborondi (just bought and not open)
Renpure my pretty hair is parched (just bought)
Renpure amazing miracle reconstructor (just bought)
AO HSR

*Leave ins*
BTZ last call leave in
HE LTR (2 of them, 1 2/3 bottle)
Infusium moisturologie (full)
Suave extreme strength (full)
NTM silk touch leave in (full, just bought)

*Styling products*
Moroccanoil hydrating styling cream(1/2 left)
BTZ turn up the heat spray (mini bottle 1/2 left)
Mizani shine spray
Organics tea tree shine spray
ION gloss spray
ION oil free glosser
Organix coconut oil serum

I'm so ashamed..I don't even know how this happened. I just need to stop now. 

ETA: ADDED Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle rose


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 13, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> Can I join this challenge? I don't have as much as some of you ladies but I don't like having a bunch of hair stuff because I normally don't use it all..
> 
> *Shampoo*
> Ion hard water shampoo (1 1/2 bottles)
> ...


don't be sweetie! Your list does not look bad at all.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 17, 2010)

Epic fail for me this month. I probably spent about $100 on hair products this month and I'm still not satisfied. I don't have any plans to purchase anything else until July so I'll try to use up some stuff until then.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking in ladies.....HE ltr leave in conditioner *03/6/10*


----------



## gn1g (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not doing good.


----------



## TemiLnd (Apr 19, 2010)

My update
I am pretty pleased because I started this in 2009 and my shampoos are almost done. All I want is ONE clarifying shampoo and I'll call it a day on shampoos.
If you ladies see anything you like, let me know.

*Shampoo*
D’fina Shampoo 11 en 1 
Natur Vital Henna Shampoo

*Conditioners
*Roux Prorosity Control – Only purchase of 2010 so far 
Vo5 Sun Kissed Raspberry - Done
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
Dr. Miracle Damaged Hair Medicated Treatment
Enliven Raspberry & Red Apple Conditioner
VS So Sexy Volumising Conditioner

*Leave in & Mask
*Natur Vital Henna Hair Mask
VS So Sexy Instant Detangler

*Hair Oils
*Jasmine Oil
Peppermint Oil
Ghee
Carrot Oil
Vtamin E oil mix
Olive Oil: Oil Moisturing Hair Lotion (4 fl oz)


*Other*
Mega-Tek Equine rebuilder
100g of Sulphur
VS So Sexy Shine Mist – Will be done this Summer
Neem Powder
Shikakai Powder
SAA
Colour rinses

*Products I use and will replace when done 
*African Pride Braid Sheen Spray
Amla Oil
Amla Powder
Apple Cider Vinegar 
Aztec Clay x 2 
Coconut Oil
Infusium 23 – can last me a whole year
JBCO 
Vatika Coconut Oil


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 19, 2010)

gn1g said:


> I'm not doing good.


what's going on sweetie?


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 19, 2010)

I finally bought a new hair product for the year. I finished up my coconut oil and two bottles of jamaican mango and lime island oil so I bought one bottle of wonder 8 oil to mix with some left over sulfur. I don't have any interest in buying any products this year. 2011 is gonna be different though lol.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 21, 2010)

I did finish up something. Carol's Daughter Tui Hair Smoothie. Thinking of throwing away some gels.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 27, 2010)

checking in ladies......Regis vivid satin conditioner *04/27/10*


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay i need to join before it get out of hand.
 I used up my Qhemet Biologic Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee

Shampoo:
Bee Mine Shampoo Bar
Curls Curlicious Curls
Hair One Olive Oil

Conditioner:
Oilve Oil Replenshing- 1/2 bottle
Aphogee 2 Minute Reoconstructor-1/2 bottle
Suave Fresh Mountain Strawberry- enough for one more wash
Shescentit Avocado- enough for one more wash
Curls Curl Ecstasy- 2 bottles
Curl Coconut Sublime-2 bottle

Leave in 
Qhemet Biologic Burdock Root Butter Cream


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 27, 2010)

I got rid of some things.......but I just purchased a few more too.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 27, 2010)

OK, I fell off the wagon, kidnapped the horse and galloped to Las Vegas with it.  Translation:  I just purchased a gaggle of hair products.

On the positive side, this is the second purchase I've made this year (I bought some Qhemet Biologics creams in February), so technically I'm still in PJ Recovery.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yay! I got rid of some stuff!



chelleypie810 said:


> Can I join this challenge? I don't have as much as some of you ladies but I don't like having a bunch of hair stuff because I normally don't use it all..
> 
> *Shampoo*
> Ion hard water shampoo (1 1/2 bottles)
> ...


----------



## 30something (Apr 30, 2010)

May is tomorrow, I need to get back in this challenge while its still here.

I'm just going to add what I want to get rid of to reduce my stash. Mostly things I'd probably not repurchase

*Shampoo * 
Giovanni Smooth as silk shampoo
Giovanni Triple Tea treat shampoo

*Conditioners*
Herbal Essences Long term relationship
Herbal Essences Break's over
Herbal Essences totally twisted
Suave Humectant
Vo5 MM
Nexxus Emergencee
Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol
Redken smooth down butter treat
Redken smooth down conditioner
Victoria secret So sexy conditioner
Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea + Mango 

*Oils* 
Coconut Oil
One n' Only Argan Oil


*Serum*
Fantasia IC Gel


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Updated: 

1 Clarifiying shampoo - redken cream cleanser (staple)
1 moisturising poo - elasta qp moisturising poo (staple)

1 Pre-poo
Lush Jasmne & Henna frizz ease treatment (love love love love this!!)

3 conditioners:
Neal's Yard revitalising orange flower condish
Yes to carrots daily mud pampering condish 
Naked Jojoba Oil condish


3 DC's
Curl Junkie Curl rehab
Jessicurl WDT
Honey

2 protein:
Aphogee 2 min (almost finished - staple)
Motions CPR (staple)
Looking to repurchase Aveda damage remedy treatment

Leave-ins:
Kinky curly knot today (staple)
Giovanni leave in direct 
TIGI ego boost (for my ends when I straighten)
Aveda DR daily repair leave in

Moisturisers:
whipped shea butter (staple!!)
Elasta qp mango butter 
Qhemet burdock root
Lush R&B moisturiser (love this)

Heat protectors:
Fantasia IC


Oils:
Avocado oil
coconut oil
castor oil
olive oil

Styling:
Fantasia IC clear gel
Naked hair putty (think thats the name)

Finished: Tommygun Fig & marshmellow condish!


----------



## loulou82 (May 7, 2010)

Updating...

*Shampoos*

Elucence MB Shampoo (1L)- staple
Elucence MB Shampoo (8 oz)-USED
Nexxus Aloe Rid Shampoo- USED

*Rinse Out Conditioners*
Infusium 23 Moisturologie Conditioner (2 bottles)
Elucence MB Conditioner (1L)
HE HH (3 bottles)- staple 
Jessicurl Too Shea Conditioner- staple
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner- USED

*Deep Conditioners*
Jessicurl WDT
Elasta QP Fortifying Conditioner
ORS Replenishing Paks (2 Bottles)
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner
Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Conditioner- USED
Aubrey Organics Island Natural Conditioner- USED
Lustersilk- USED
Elasta QP DPR-11 Conditioner- THREW OUT

*Leave In Conditioners*
Kinky Curly Knot Today
HE LTR- USED
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In- staple
Lacio Lacio- THREW OUT

*Moisturizers*
Qhemet Biologics AOHC
Qhemet Biologics BRC
Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Ghee- USED
Shescentit Jojoba Cream- USED


*Oils*
Grapefruit Oil
Sweet Orange Oil
Tea Tree Oil- USED
Glycerin- USED
Coconut Oil- USED
Jamaican Mango and Lime Island Oil (2 Bottles)- USED


*Gels*
Aloe Vera Gel
KCCC
Noodlehead Styling Cream
IC Fantasia Gel

*Heat Styling*
CHI Shampoo
CHI Conditioner
CHI Iron Guard
CHI Silk Infusion
Redken Smooth Glide
Motions Heat Seeker Protectant
BTZ Straight Shot Serum


----------



## morehairplease (May 7, 2010)

checking in ladies....
Mastercuts vitamin_c shampoo 5/2/10
  Wella regenal instant pH normalizing lotion 4/30/10
  Mane n' tail moisture enriched hair strengthener 4/30/10


----------



## 30something (May 8, 2010)

As much as I _love _my other conditioners I really got to use up my not so popular conditioners and oils. Going to be rotating Herbal Essences Long term relationship, Herbal Essences Break's over, Victoria secret So sexy conditioner for co washes, and Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea + Mango + Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol for deep conditions..


----------



## Lanea87 (May 9, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair (DONATED)
ION Color Defense Shampoo (DONATED)

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage) (5/1/2010)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2/27/10)
Crème of Nature Nourishing Conditioner (2/5/10)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner (DONATED)
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Suave Humectent

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23 (1/17/10)
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector (DONATED)
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil
Amla Lite
Vatika Oil

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel (DONATED)


***Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage) is gone. By next week others things will be added to the list (things that I got free from a meetup) and things will be deleted cause I have been cowashing a little more lately.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2010)

-wen sweet almond given to mom 5/1/10

shampoo:1 and 1/4
condish/DC: 6-7
styling products: too many!


----------



## kasey (May 9, 2010)

I think I used up two containers in April.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 14, 2010)

Finished up a bottle of Porosity Control, and some Optimum Care and Frederic Fekkai samples.


----------



## morehairplease (May 15, 2010)

Checking in.....CON pc co & corrector *05/14/10*


----------



## 30something (May 15, 2010)

Suave Humectant Gone 5/14/10
Vo5 MM Gone 5/14/10  Won't repurchase them


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair (DONATED)
ION Color Defense Shampoo (DONATED)

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner (5/14/10)
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage) (5/1/2010)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2/27/10)
Crème of Nature Nourishing Conditioner (2/5/10)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner (FREE FROM A MEETUP)
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner (DONATED)
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Suave Humectent (FREE FROM A MEETUP)

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 (5/16/10)
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23 (1/17/10)
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector (DONATED)
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil (5/14/10)
Amla Lite (FREE FROM A MEETUP)
Vatika Oil (FREE FROM A MEETUP)

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel (DONATED)


***Updated the list with free items that I got from a meetup in April

***Updated the list with finished up items


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2010)

Would be 'interested' in possibly joining, if/when someone starts a new thread.


----------



## Americka (May 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Would be 'interested' in possibly joining, if/when someone starts a new thread.



Me too!


----------



## loulou82 (May 21, 2010)

/\ The second session started in April. I think Stella will make a third session though.

UpDaTe: Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Conditioner (5/21/10)


----------



## Lanea87 (May 24, 2010)

Imma do a henna treatment tomorrow so hopefully I can get some of that conditioner out the way......I think I been very good on this challange as far as not buying hair products.


----------



## loulou82 (May 26, 2010)

I'm going hard for June:
*
HE LTR- Done 6/4
Tea Tree Oil- Done 6/20
Grapefruit Oil
Glycerin- Done 6/4
JC WDT
BTZ Noodlehead*

are going to be outta here.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 8, 2010)

Update: *oils*
sesame *6/7/10*
macadamia nut* 6/7/10*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Shampoo*
Crème of Nature Professional Detangling- Conditioning (Green-2 bottles)
Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo
ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair (DONATED)
ION Color Defense Shampoo (DONATED)

*Conditioner*
Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (12/22/09)
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship
Organic Root Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner (5/14/10)
Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm (Matrix Biolage) (5/1/2010)
ApHogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (2/27/10)
Crème of Nature Nourishing Conditioner (2/5/10)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner
Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner (FREE FROM A MEETUP)
ION Reconstructor Treatment
ION Color Defense Intense Moisture Daily Hydrating Conditioner (DONATED)
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle Moisture Treatment (2 bottles)
LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol (6/15/10)
Salon Care Honey and Almond Conditioner
Suave Humectent (6/14/10)

*Leave-In/Moisturizer*
Generic Value Products The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Mane ‘n Tail Detangler
ApHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer
HairVeda Whipped Cream
Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 (5/16/10)
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Silk Elements Silken Child Moisturizing Crème 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream (12/24/09)
Infusium 23 (1/17/10)
ION Color Defense Leave-In Protector (DONATED)
CHI Keratin Mist

*Oil*
African Royale Hot Six Oil
Castro & EVOO Mix (1/1/10)
Safflower Oil
EVOO
Coconut Oil (5/14/10)
Amla Lite (FREE FROM A MEETUP)
Vatika Oil (FREE FROM A MEETUP)

*Herbal & Ayurvedic Products*
Amla Powder
Shikakai Powder (12/30/09)
Henna (1/1/10)
Brahmi
Indigo

*Other*
CHI Silk Infusion
CHI 44 Iron Guard
Motions Foam Wrap Lotion(5/24/10)
KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
KeraCare Oil Sheen
French Stabilizer Plus
Ecostyler Clear Gel
Ampro Pro Styl Gel (DONATED)

***Updated the list with finished up items, Lustrasilk Aloe Vera Cholesterol and Suave Humectent


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 16, 2010)

My mom has helped use up 2 containers of gel and is working on a third one. I also finished up some conditioner samples and a bottle of hair spray.


----------



## SimJam (Jun 17, 2010)

Is there a new cycle starting soon


----------



## SimJam (Jun 17, 2010)

- Shampoos 
Garnier fructis sleek and shine - almost done 
suave clarifying - 3/4 used
suave humectant - 3/4 used fam size (bought it by mistake, thought it was the condish)

- Conditioners
cowashers
suve humectant 2 fam size (1 unopened)
suave coconut x 4 unused and x2 1/2 bottles
Aussie moist - fam size abt 1/4 used 

DCs - protein
lamaur bone marrow - 1/4 tub
ORS hair mayo - 1/2 tub
aphogee 2 min - 1 16oz unused
ORS replenishing  1 16oz 3/4 used


DC moisture
pantine RN masque 1/2 tub
aussie moist 3 min - x4 tubes and x3 tubes in various states of usage)

- Leave Ins
HE LTR x2 (1 unopened)
redken extreme anti snap - barely used
aphogee pro vit - 3/4 used
neutrogena triple moisture 3/4 used

- Mosturisers
CFCG
honeyquat
glycerine - just bought tonight


- Oils & Essential Oils & Butters
marigold
avocado
vatika x2
palm

shea butter 3lbs - 1/4 used
mango 1 lb(unused)

ylangylang - just bought
rosemary - 1/4 used


- Herbal & Ayurvedic Products
powders all 1/2 used

amla
brahmi
shikaki
aretha

henna x4 (unopened)
amla oil - 1/4 used

- Styling products
eco styler olive oil and regular - just bought
aloe thix - hardly used
IC fantasia - 1/2 used
ORS lock and twist - 1/2 used


- Etc
Roux mendex
Roux porosity


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 22, 2010)

Mom used up a bottle of Nexxus Emergencee and I'm working on a bottle of Suave shampoo.


----------



## 30something (Jun 28, 2010)

Used up Giovanni smooth as silk shampoo.

Will there be another session of this?


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 28, 2010)

I didn't realize that the challenge ends June 30. I thought it was year long. Oh well, I'm going to continue using up my products.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 28, 2010)

^^^  Yep it does Lulu - but if any ladies want to pick up the beacon please feel free.  Work commitments and my epic failure at controlling my pjism have kept me out of this thread for a minute 

That said I have made some real progress and found some real staples which have taken my hair to a new level and at least I am happy with that 

Also my mum is making a trip to Nigeria this summer so my cousins will benefit from some super donations  as I know for a fact that some of this stuff does not work for my hair 

So ladies let me know if you want to continue and between us we can set up a new session


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone interested in renewing this challenge for 2011? If so I can start a new thread but didn't want to do so unless there is enough interest.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't mind, I need to finish some stuff up....

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2011)

Lord knows I need it. my stash continues to grow. I really need to stop while I'm ahead lol


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah I am up for it LOL


----------



## Toy (Mar 27, 2011)

Me to i am becoming a real bad Pj.


----------



## leiah (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm interested.  Just found mold on an unused product today


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm up for it since I failed the no-but challenge


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in... though after reading some posts... I'm not as big of a PJ as I thought... lol

My problem is I always come on here and once I see rave reviews on something its off to get it NOW, I go... 

Perhaps I should start a Visit LHCF only once a week challenge...             

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I will get this up today but FIRST I have to go to Walgreen's and check out the BOGO SheaMoisture.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> I'm in... though after reading some posts... I'm not as big of a PJ as I thought... lol
> 
> My problem is I always come on here and once I see rave reviews on something its off to get it NOW, I go...
> 
> ...


 
You might be right about that. I woke up this morning and checked the forum. Saw the post SheaMoisure - Walgreen - BOGO. So before I ate breakfast I was off to Walgreen and picked up 2 Smoothies.   If I wasn't on this forum 10x a day I wouuldn't have known and wouldn't have added 2 more products to my stash. Ok enough dreaming. I need my LHCF daily fix.


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 28, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You might be right about that. I woke up this morning and checked the forum. Saw the post SheaMoisure - Walgreen - BOGO. So before I ate breakfast I was off to Walgreen and picked up 2 Smoothies.  If I wasn't on this forum 10x a day I wouuldn't have known and wouldn't have added 2 more products to my stash. Ok enough dreaming. I need my LHCF daily fix.


 
I got 2 smoothies 2 and will use my 1 month pass on the new challenge to get another 2 on Friday... It's BOGO..not my fault if I got an extra one, for free...


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 14, 2011)

to much to list i have about 60 bottles right now atleast 35 are conditioners 15 leave ins and a few oils and serums


----------

